# El TC paraliza el golpe de estado de Sánchez



## unoquepasa (19 Dic 2022)

*El Constitucional paraliza la reforma legal de Sánchez por seis votos frente a cinco*

ÁNGELA MARTIALAY
@AngelaMartialay
Madrid
Actualizado Lunes, 19 diciembre 2022 - 22:25

Compartir en Facebook
Compartir en Twitter
Enviar por email
Ver 547 comentarios
Por seis votos frente a cinco, el tribunal paraliza la reforma legal del Gobierno de forma cautelar.

El Constitucional rechaza por la mínima las recusaciones de su presidente y del magistrado Narváez/Vídeo: El Mundo

Tribunales El bloque progresista del Constitucional maniobra para salvar el plan de Moncloa
Jurisprudencia Sentencias del TC apreciaron "déficit democrático" en maniobras como la del plan judicial del PSOE
El Pleno del Tribunal Constitucional ha rechazado este lunes por seis votos a cinco las recusaciones del presidente *Pedro González- Trevijano* y el magistrado *Antonio Narváez*, según informan fuentes jurídicas a *EL MUNDO*.
Las recusaciones solicitadas por PSOE y Unidas Podemos han sido rechazadas con un tribunal absolutamente dividido: seis magistrados de bloque conservador en contra de admitirlas y cinco del grupo progresista a favor de tramitarlas.
El bloque progresista alertó de los riesgos que se corrían si no se apartaba de la tramitación del procedimiento abierto con la demanda de amparo del PP frente a la reforma legal de Gobierno para el CGPJ y el propio tribunal de garantías al presidente González-Trevijano y Antonio Narváez. Los progresistas se han apoyado en la doctrina del* Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos *que recoge que, antes de adoptar cualquier decisión, se debe examinar la composición del tribunal para cumplir con la exigencia de apariencia de imparcialidad de sus miembros.





El TC, en un pleno de 2021.BERNARDO DÍAZ
El Pleno del Tribunal Constitucional ha acordado este lunes paralizar de forma cautelar la tramitación parlamentaria de las enmiendas presentadas por PSOE y Unidas Podemos para cambiar por la puerta de atrás las leyes orgánicas que regulan el funcionamiento del Consejo General del Poder Judicial y del propio tribunal de garantías.
Según informan fuentes jurídicas a EL MUNDO, los seis magistrados del bloque conservador han votado a favor de estimar la medida cautelarísima solicitada por el grupo parlamentario popular y, en consecuencia, frenar la tramitación en el Senado de las dos enmiendas parciales introducidas en la proposición de modificación exprés del Código Penal.
Por su parte, los cinco magistrados del bloque progresista han votado en contra de estimar la paralización cautelar de las enmiendas al considerar que el tribunal no debía interferir en la tramitación parlamentaria de una Ley que iba a ser aprobada por las Cortes.
En su demanda de amparo, el PP alegó vulneración del artículo 23.2 de la Constitución al entender que se ha atropellado el derecho a la participación política de sus diputados. Los magistrados a la hora de conceder una medida tan excepcional como la cautelarísima -con nulos precedentes en el tribunal de garantías- han atendido a la doctrina que emana del Tribunal de Estrasburgo señalando que el amparo debe ser efectivo y no meramente declarativo. Es decir, el Alto Tribunal, como intérprete supremo del cumplimiento de la Constitución, debe actuar como garante efectivo de los derechos fundamentales de los ciudadanos y, en este caso concreto, de la minoría parlamentaria. Si la medida cautelarísima no se hubiese estimado cuando se resolviera la demanda de amparo esos derechos fundamentales ya se habrían visto vulnerados.
En este caso, la jurisprudencia consolidada en el Alto Tribunal -la denominada _doctrina de la homogeneidad_ desarrollada en las resoluciones STC 119/2011 y STC 136/2011- establece que no caben enmiendas al articulado ajenas a la materia de la iniciativa. El Constitucional ha señalado en repetidas sentencias que el "derecho de acceso en condiciones de igualdad a las funciones y cargos públicos incorpora, como garantía añadida, el derecho de los parlamentarios y de los grupos en que se integran a ejercer sus funciones en condiciones de igualdad y dentro de la legalidad parlamentaria, caracterizando el ius in officium".
El ponente del auto será el magistrado Enrique Arnaldo, nombrado a propuesta del Partido Popular, y experto en derecho parlamentario. La votación de la medida cautelarísima se ha producido a última hora de esta tarde después de que durante la mañana los magistrados expusieran sus posiciones sobre el asunto y el bloque progresista alertara de los riesgos que se corrían si no se apartaba de la tramitación del mismo al presidente Pedro González-Trevijano y Antonio Narváez, ambos recusados por el PSOE y Unidas Podemos.
El Pleno se reanudó a las 17 horas y los magistrados admitieron a trámite el recurso de amparo. Posteriomente, el debate se centró en las recusaicones. Los progresistas se apoyaron en la doctrina del* Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos *que recoge que, antes de adoptar cualquier decisión, se debe examinar la composición del tribunal para cumplir con la exigencia de apariencia de imparcialidad de sus miembros. Las recusaciones no han prosperado ya que el sector conservador, mayoritario dentro del TC, ha votado en contra.
Por seis votos frente a cinco nuevamente, el Pleno ha rechazado apartar a González-Trevijano y Narváez del procedimiento abierto ya que consideraban que los grupos parlamentarios -que carecen de legitimación- estaban tratando de alterar de forma espuria la composición y sensibilidad del tribunal. Además, el sector conservador del TC defiende que en la actualidad hay cuatro de sus miembros que tienen el mandato caducado- González-Trevijano, Narváez pero también el vicepresidente* Juan Antonio Xiol *y el magistrado *Santiago Martínez-Vares*- y las fuerzas políticas de izquierdas solo han tratado de apartar a los dos que fueron nombrados a propuesta del Gobierno de Mariano Rajoy.

Por otro lado, fuentes jurídicas subrayan que el tribunal modificó su jurisprudencia durante el actual mandato y endureció las exigencias para admitir las recusaciones. La mayoría conservadora ha entendido que el presidente y el magistrado Narváez no tienen un interés directo en la causa pese a que la modificación legal fue diseñada por Moncloa para que sus magistrados los sustituyan aunque el CGPJ permanezca sin nombrar a los suyos.
Contra el fallo adoptado por el tribunal no cabe recurso alguno. La paralización de la tramitación de las enmiendas parciales impugnadas es de obligado cumplimiento para el Congreso de los Diputados y el Senado.






El Tribunal Constitucional frena el plan de Sánchez para controlarlo
 

En un escenario de crisis institucional sin precedentes, el Tribunal Constitucional acordó ayer por una exigua mayoría de sus miembros paralizar la reforma legal impulsada por...




www.elmundo.es





Ojalá Pedro Sánchez acabe como su tocayo peruano.


----------



## Orooo (19 Dic 2022)

Cacahuetes pa votontos


----------



## Octubrista (19 Dic 2022)

Vaya, como con el Parlament en 2017.

En 2017 el recurso al TC lo realizó el PSOE, y hoy es el PSOE quien sigue los pasos de ER, los PODEMOS periféricos, la derechona catalanista, etc.

A ver si hay suerte y Sanchinflas se va a Bruselas escondido en un maletero.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Dic 2022)

A ver qué maldad planean Sánchez y Bolaños ahora. Seguro que peor que la anterior.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Dic 2022)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## diademo (19 Dic 2022)

No entiendo cómo nadie esta hablando en este foro ahora mismo de esto... solo he visto otro tema, hundido... Cuando es la noticia más importante del año... A veces me replanteo el nivel del foro... en serio :S


----------



## Stock Option (19 Dic 2022)

Yo estuve aquí.


----------



## ByGuiji (19 Dic 2022)

JODETE PERRO SANCHEZ


----------



## Vorian (19 Dic 2022)

El golpe a la democracia que han dado tanto unos por no querer llegar a un acuerdo de renovacion del CGPJ (no olvidemos que es un mandato constitucional tb), como otros por recusar jueces en activo.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (19 Dic 2022)

Mañana Sánchez se verá obligado a dar un golpe de estado duro.

Ya se han quitado la careta y no pueden recular.

Seguramente cesará al presidente del TC vía decreto. Esto sería un golpe de estado que veo muy difícil sea apoyado por la UE masona.

Tiempos interesantes.


----------



## Lovecraf (19 Dic 2022)

Es una noche histórica


----------



## hijodeputin (19 Dic 2022)

Vorian dijo:


> El golpe a la democracia que han dado tanto unos por no querer llegar a un acuerdo de renovacion del CGPJ (no olvidemos que es un mandato constitucional tb), como otros por recusar jueces en activo.



a que democracia???


----------



## nebulosa (19 Dic 2022)

Lo que se esperaba de todas formas.
No hay por donde coger la ley express q queriannnn adoptar.
Han hecho bien ya que crearía un vacío de la ostia.
Y en la próxima legislatura si no está Sánchez el PP hubiese hecho de las suyas y a Dios muy buenas s la democracia.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (19 Dic 2022)

A ver mañana la banda de Moncloa como canaliza si rabia.

Ahora van a tener que dar un golpe de estado sin disimulo ni tecnicismos, veremos si tienen huevos y si alguien se opone.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Mañana Sánchez se verá obligado a dar un golpe de estado duro.
> 
> Ya se han quitado la careta y no pueden recular.
> 
> ...



Yo ya veo a guardias civiles entrando en el TC por orden de Viruelo.


----------



## Octubrista (19 Dic 2022)

Vorian dijo:


> El golpe a la democracia que han dado tanto unos por no querer llegar a un acuerdo de renovacion del CGPJ (no olvidemos que es un mandato constitucional tb), como otros por recusar jueces en activo.



El golpe es tener jueces en función de la representación política.

El propio Afonso Guerra (que ya es decir) reconoció, con vergüenza, que magistrados del TC le reconocieron que votaron a favor de la ley de violencia de género, sabiendo que era anticonstitucional, simplemente porque así se lo ordenó el PSOE de Zapatero.

En esas estamos.

Sánchez no perdona, y no olvida que le tumbaron el Estado de Alarma durante el COVID, y eso gracias a que los ¿Jueces? "progresistas" estaban en minoría.

Sólo por lo anterior, cualquier ciudadano debería de entender la importancia de eso.

De no haber plantado cara el TC a Sánchez, hubieran obligado a la vacunación por la fuerza, o cosas peores (privar de libertades, y/o cuarentenas, detenciones, etc).


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Dic 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> a que democracia???



BRVTAL.

Algunos se piensan que viven en una democracia a día de hoy por ir a hacer el paripé de echar un papelito en una urna cada cuatro años


----------



## barral (19 Dic 2022)

unoquepasa dijo:


> seis magistrados de bloque conservador en contra de admitirlas y cinco del grupo progresista a favor de tramitarlas.



Esto debería ser suficiente para desmantelar ese instrumento político disfrazado de tribunal imparcial y refundarlo totalmente, lejos de los políticos.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (19 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Yo ya veo a guardias civiles entrando en el TC por orden de Viruelo.



Sea lo que sea van a tener que dar la cara y hacer algo MUY descarado. Están jodidos.


----------



## Amerika (19 Dic 2022)

Les han fallado los perros a los politicos..


----------



## Tupper (19 Dic 2022)

historico


----------



## Omaita (19 Dic 2022)

Alguien sabe cuáles son las salidas de perro Sánchez ahora pa aprobar los presupuestos?? 

Que miras bobo, Vete pa allá bobo xDD


----------



## Mindszenty (19 Dic 2022)

Mañana real decreto perro echa al presidente y vicepresidente del tc


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Sea lo que sea van a tener que dar la cara y hacer algo MUY descarado. Están jodidos.



Yo apuesto a que va a salir el rotweiller de viruelo, Bolaños el primero y a ver qué dice. Me juego que alguna jugarreta en el congreso contra los jueces.


----------



## ransomraff (19 Dic 2022)

Si Sanchez quiere modificar leyes que cumpla con el procedimiento y no las cuele en la reforma de otra cosa.


----------



## sirpask (19 Dic 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Sea lo que sea van a tener que dar la cara y hacer algo MUY descarado. Están jodidos.



¿Dar la cara?

Jajajajaja jajajajaja jajajajaja 



Diran que el TC es facha, y ya está.


----------



## frrank (19 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que mañana el Necrofago se pone el sombrero.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Dic 2022)

Psico-Sánchez prepara una respuesta aún peor:


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (19 Dic 2022)

Va a hablar el presidente del Senado. Huele a que no van a obedecer y van a hacer el pleno para aprobar la reforma golpista.

Se tiran al monte.


----------



## Nicors (19 Dic 2022)

¿El presidente del Senado se hará un Forcadell?


----------



## txusky_g (19 Dic 2022)

De los autores de "El mundo en vilo ante la reacción de Bush" el 11S llega.....


...*El bloque conservador impide votar en el Senado la reforma sobre su propia renovación*









Debate del Constitucional, en directo | El bloque conservador impide votar en el Senado la reforma sobre su propia renovación


El pleno frena la reforma legal del Gobierno por una mayoría de seis a cinco | El tribunal de garantías había rechazado apartar al presidente González-Trevijano y al magistrado Narváez, con el mandato caducado y afectados por la medida, como pedían PSOE y Unidas Podemos




elpais.com


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (19 Dic 2022)

Que plastas hablando de golpes todo el día. Ni puta idea tenéis


----------



## Klisman (19 Dic 2022)

Vorian dijo:


> El golpe a la democracia que han dado tanto unos por no querer llegar a un acuerdo de renovacion del CGPJ (no olvidemos que es un mandato constitucional tb), como otros por recusar jueces en activo.



No entiendo lo del acuerdo. Acuerdo es entre dos partes, no que una imponga a la otra, y está trague


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (19 Dic 2022)

A ver qué dice Ander Gil.


----------



## Mindszenty (19 Dic 2022)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Que plastas hablando de golpes todo el día. Ni puta idea tenéis



Rojo tapese


----------



## 121 (19 Dic 2022)

Por los pelos y después de otras reformas que ya les dan medio control 

España está perdida, es cuestión de tiempo


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (19 Dic 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Rojo tapese



Cállate, puto cagarro vete a adorar a tu ídolo el Inda


----------



## Deusvult93 (19 Dic 2022)

diademo dijo:


> No entiendo cómo nadie esta hablando en este foro ahora mismo de esto... solo he visto otro tema, hundido... Cuando es la noticia más importante del año... A veces me replanteo el nivel del foro... en serio :S



Hay infiltrados de los partidos y bots.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Ser_tú (19 Dic 2022)

En un país serio, serían 11 votos y no 6…. Pero no está mal, de momento…. Hoy Perro Sánchez no duerme


----------



## Sr Julian (19 Dic 2022)

unoquepasa dijo:


> *El Constitucional paraliza la reforma legal de Sánchez por seis votos frente a cinco*
> 
> ÁNGELA MARTIALAY
> @AngelaMartialay
> ...



IMPARABLA.


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## DCLXVI (19 Dic 2022)

*Seguro que más de un popular respirará más tranquilo ante los juicios por corrupción que le espera al Partido Popular hasta 2025. *


----------



## ransomraff (19 Dic 2022)

Que forma de mentir. 
Lo que tiene que hacer el Sanchismo es presentar una reforma de la ley orgánica y no tratar de hacerlo de tapadillo en la reforma de otra ley diferente.

Al Sanchismo le da miedo tener que ir al parlamento y defender lo que quiere hacer, por eso intenta hacerlo a escondidas, justo antes de las navidades, sin debate, sin comisiones parlamentarias, sin que se llame a expertos, sin que diga nada el consejo de estado u otro organismo.




txusky_g dijo:


> De los autores de "El mundo en vilo ante la reacción de Bush" el 11S llega.....
> 
> 
> ...*El bloque conservador impide votar en el Senado la reforma sobre su propia renovación*
> ...


----------



## jota1971 (19 Dic 2022)

Los OKUPAS del Constitucional sentando cátedra...me encanta...


----------



## txusky_g (19 Dic 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Se les ha olvidado que el TC también es marichulo y patriarcal.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Dic 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Los OKUPAS del Constitucional sentando cátedra...me encanta...



Váis a tener que profanar unas cuantas tumbas para poder encajar el golpe.


----------



## Pio Pio (19 Dic 2022)

"Valla" a Perro Sánchinflas no le salen las cosas como estaba en el guion.
Ojalá tenga que huir como pelomocho.


----------



## Orífero (19 Dic 2022)

Si no acaba en la cárcel, que es donde deberían estar él y todos sus ministros (y resto de diputados también), no me sirve.


----------



## Knight who says ni (19 Dic 2022)

6 votos conservadores frente a 5 progresistas. No hacía falta tanto paripé para esto, ya se sabía el resultado desde el minuto cero. De hecho de eso se trata, Sánchez quiere pasar a 7 progres y 4 conservadores.

Por cierto, jueces progresistas, jueces conservadores.., ¿no sé supone que los jueces son imparciales?


----------



## Discordante (19 Dic 2022)

Bueno pues nada ahora a escuchar durante dias que los jueces del tribunal constitucional atacan "la democracia", que si es un tribunal no legitimo, que si la voluntad democratica, que si las camaras son la representacion de la soberania del pueblo, etc.

El PSOE lleva ya mucho tiempo, desde la mocion de censura, completamente desatado y sin frenos. Cada vez se mete en un hoyo mas profundo del que no puede salir sin asumir un coste electoral (y puede que hasta penal) enorme y por tanto continua creando problemas mayores para tapar los anteriores.

No veo una salida cuerda a esta situacion. Las elecciones estan todavia muy lejos (y ademas vete a saber que leches vota esta poblacion sumida en una neurosis colectiva desde 2018) y el PSOE no va a admitir su error, deshacer el camino y hacer las cosas de manera legal asi que espero alguna barbaridad digna de las mejores republicas bananeras.

En cierto modo tengo curiosidad por saber que bestialidad, que van a sacrificar/vender para lograr el poder absoluto, se les ocurre ahora.

De todos modos pase lo que pase España esta muerta. Lo partidos regionalistas ya no van a parar de presionar y saquear al estado central, las instituciones no se van a recuperar, simplemente seran cada vez mas radicales y en el juego de la destruccion total de la sociedad la izquierda siempre juega con ventaja porque es su esencia ultima.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Dic 2022)

Hay que tener dignidad para ser vocal y ser parte a la vez de la decision, y ademas con el mandato caducado.


----------



## Ritalapollera (19 Dic 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> 6 votos conservadores frente a 5 progresistas. No hacía falta tanto paripé para esto, ya se sabía el resultado desde el minuto cero. De hecho de eso se trata, Sánchez quiere pasar a 7 progres y 4 conservadores.
> 
> Por cierto, jueces progresistas, jueces conservadores.., ¿no sé supone que los jueces son imparciales?



6 conservadores???? En el TC sólo hay 11 progres de mierda, al igual que en todas las instituciones de este estercolero.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## txusky_g (19 Dic 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Por cierto, jueces progresistas, jueces conservadores.., ¿no sé supone que los jueces son imparciales?




Los que sacan la oposición sí la mayoría de las veces. Pero estos están ahí porque les nombran los políticos.


----------



## Can Cervecero (19 Dic 2022)

La Democracia dependiendo de la mayoría ideológica de los miembros del TC.

Mal vamos


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Dic 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Bueno pues nada ahora a escuchar durante dias que los jueces del tribunal constitucional atacan "la democracia", que si es un tribunal no legitimo, que si la voluntad democratica, que si las camaras son la representacion de la soberania del pueblo, etc.
> 
> El PSOE lleva ya mucho tiempo, desde la mocion de censura, completamente desatado y sin frenos. Cada vez se mete en un hoyo mas profundo del que no puede salir sin asumir un coste electoral (y puede que hasta penal) enorme y por tanto continua creando problemas mayores para tapar los anteriores.
> 
> ...



el psoe se mereceria que les metan en la carcel a la batet, cuando metieron a la forcadell les parecio bien Cuando anulaban decisiones del parlament catalufo. El karme facha es muy cabron.


----------



## cuartosinascensor (19 Dic 2022)

Vaya careto se les ha quedado al presentador y tertulianos del 24h de TVE.


----------



## Knight who says ni (19 Dic 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los que sacan la oposición sí la mayoría de las veces. Pero estos están ahí porque les nombran los políticos.



Ya, ya... pretendía ser una pregunta retórica.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Nicors (19 Dic 2022)

Los rojos están rabiando y son capaces de todo. El,psicopata no se lleva con el Rey, a ver qué pasa.


----------



## CACHICUERNA (19 Dic 2022)

Vorian dijo:


> El golpe a la democracia que han dado tanto unos por no querer llegar a un acuerdo de renovacion del CGPJ (no olvidemos que es un mandato constitucional tb), como otros por recusar jueces en activo.



Ser equidistante en este tema demuestra o lo poco que estás siguiendo el tema o que no sabes como justificar al pesoe.


----------



## Octubrista (19 Dic 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Los OKUPAS del Constitucional sentando cátedra...me encanta...



¿Okupas? Ellos cumplen con la Ley y su obligación.

Hasta que no nombren a otros jueces, aunque se cumpla su mandato, la Ley indica que siguen en su cargo.

Por cierto, hay *dos jueces *del supuesto bloque "conservador" (que no siempre han votado en ese sentido) y *dos jueces del bloque "progresista"* (que siempre votan obediencia al PSOE) *con el mandato caducado,* pero a los borregos no se lo cuentan los mass media.

Quienes no están cumpliendo con su labor son los políticos, que siempre han estado esperando al momento en el que puedan mamonear más y meter a la mayoría de los suyos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Dic 2022)

Me la suda, España ya no existe.


----------



## DCLXVI (19 Dic 2022)

Una duda:

¿Un juez recusado puede participar en la votación sobre su propia recusación?

Pido respuestas basadas en el Derecho vigente, no en la ideología de cada uno.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Dic 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los que sacan la oposición sí la mayoría de las veces. Pero estos están ahí porque les nombran los políticos.





Knight who says ni dijo:


> 6 votos conservadores frente a 5 progresistas. No hacía falta tanto paripé para esto, ya se sabía el resultado desde el minuto cero. De hecho de eso se trata, Sánchez quiere pasar a 7 progres y 4 conservadores.
> 
> Por cierto, jueces progresistas, jueces conservadores.., ¿no sé supone que los jueces son imparciales?



que no son jueces, casi ninguno es juez.


----------



## Octubrista (19 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Una duda:
> 
> ¿Un juez recusado puede participar en la votación sobre su propia recusación?
> 
> Pido respuestas basadas en el Derecho vigente, no en la ideología de cada uno.



Sí, por supuesto, lo mismo que vota por sí mismo en muchas otras circunstancias.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Una duda:
> 
> ¿Un juez recusado puede participar en la votación sobre su propia recusación?
> 
> Pido respuestas basadas en el Derecho vigente, no en la ideología de cada uno.



tiene que ver con la dignidad no con el derecho, esto es como si el concejal de urbanismo vota sobre cambiar el plan de usos de un terreno suyo.


----------



## XXavier (19 Dic 2022)

El parlamento lo eligen los ciudadanos, aunque sea con el sistema de listas de partido, pero los parlamentarios se deben al voto de los ciudadanos. Con los jueces del TC, no es así. No tienen ningún derecho a interrumpir el proceso parlamentario, y el ejecutivo y el parlamento harán bien en no hacerles ningún caso.

Digo esto desde mi total antipatía hacia el gobierno actual, y especialmente hacia Sánchez, pero esto de los jueces es inaceptable. Espero que se les ignore, y a ver qué hacen entonces...


----------



## Feriri88 (19 Dic 2022)

Melofos a los del TC. Sector conservador


----------



## Noksan (19 Dic 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Los OKUPAS del Constitucional sentando cátedra...me encanta...



Es mejor la postura de Sánchez, Podemos y socios ¿no?
"El congreso representa a la mayoría de españoles y está por encima de los tribunales".

Pueden decretar que: 

- Sánchez sea dictador vitalicio.
- Todos debemos ser gays.
- Los partidos opuestos son ilegales.
- Los hombres siempre son culpables frente a las mujeres.

Como representan a la "mayoría".

Bonita dictadura ecosostenible-inclusiva-feminazi- nos quieren imponer está panda de totalitarios.


----------



## Discordante (19 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> el psoe se mereceria que les metan en la carcel a la batet, cuando metieron a la forcadell les parecio bien Cuando anulaban decisiones del parlament catalufo. El karme facha es muy cabron.



La "Bater" deberia estar en la carcel desde 2020 cuando ya se salto nada mas inaugurar la legislatura las normas del congreso y de la constitucion. Despues creo que ha repetido unas 4 veces.

Digamos que es la alumna aventajada del PSOE. El gobierno, que es un puñetero desastre, se ha saltado 2 veces la constitucion. Pues Batet lleva 4 o 5 y todavia le queda 1 año minimo.


----------



## Rextor88 (19 Dic 2022)

Justito justito...

No pensaba que había tantos vendidos en el Constitucional... 5 cucarachas vs 6 honorables.


----------



## Topacio (19 Dic 2022)

Lo que me da miedo a mi es que 5 hayan apoyado a Pedro y nos salvasemos por una 'nimiedad'


----------



## Sr Julian (19 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> El parlamento lo eligen los ciudadanos, aunque sea con el sistema de listas de partido, pero los parlamentarios se deben al voto de los ciudadanos. Con los jueces del TC, no es así. No tienen ningún derecho a interrumpir el proceso parlamentario, y el ejecutivo y el parlamento harán bien en no hacerles ningún caso.
> 
> Digo esto desde mi total antipatía hacia el gobierno actual, y especialmente hacia Sánchez, pero esto de los jueces es inaceptable. Espero que se les ignore, y a ver qué hacen entonces...



Menuda subnormalidad, te acabas de cargar la separación de poderes y que los políticos siempre, deben trabajar dentro de la legalidad.
Lo que tu dices se llama totalitarismo.


----------



## NS 4 (19 Dic 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> A ver qué maldad planean Sánchez y Bolaños ahora. Seguro que peor que la anterior.



Meterles en la carcel con otro decretazo bomba???


----------



## Feriri88 (19 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> El parlamento lo eligen los ciudadanos, aunque sea con el sistema de listas de partido, pero los parlamentarios se deben al voto de los ciudadanos. Con los jueces del TC, no es así. No tienen ningún derecho a interrumpir el proceso parlamentario, y el ejecutivo y el parlamento harán bien en no hacerles ningún caso.
> 
> Digo esto desde mi total antipatía hacia el gobierno actual, y especialmente hacia Sánchez, pero esto de los jueces es inaceptable. Espero que se les ignore, y a ver qué hacen entonces...




Si el Senado sigue con la reforma puede entrar la guardia civil a suspender el pleno



A ver subnormal peronista tu sabes cómo funciona un puto estado liberal?
Puede un juez suspender una ley municipal en Villapepino de Arriba por la cual el alcalde puede follar con cualquier mujer del pueblo?

Si. Por supuesto. Aunque salga por mayoría absoluta porque la ley está por encima de todos incluidos los putos rojos


----------



## NS 4 (19 Dic 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Lo que me da miedo a mi es que 5 hayan apoyado a Pedro y nos salvasemos por una 'nimiedad'



Te da idea de en que grado de descomposion esta el pais y sus instituciones...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> El parlamento lo eligen los ciudadanos, aunque sea con el sistema de listas de partido, pero los parlamentarios se deben al voto de los ciudadanos. Con los jueces del TC, no es así. No tienen ningún derecho a interrumpir el proceso parlamentario, y el ejecutivo y el parlamento harán bien en no hacerles ningún caso.
> 
> Digo esto desde mi total antipatía hacia el gobierno actual, y especialmente hacia Sánchez, pero esto de los jueces es inaceptable. Espero que se les ignore, y a ver qué hacen entonces...



Casi, pero no, el TC tiene por obligación parar golpes de estado, el Parlamento no puede aprobar tiros en la cabeza.


----------



## silenus (19 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> tiene que ver con la dignidad no con el derecho, esto es como si el concejal de urbanismo vota sobre cambiar el plan de usos de un terreno suyo.



Tratar de colar una reforma de urgencia de la Ley del Constitucional a través de una enmienda a una proposición de Ley de reforma del Código Penal es dignidad?


----------



## Gubelkian (19 Dic 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Mañana Sánchez se verá obligado a dar un golpe de estado duro.
> 
> Ya se han quitado la careta y no pueden recular.
> 
> ...



¿Existe alguna base legal que permita cesar al presidente de un órgano constitucional por Decreto?. Yo creo que no.

El funcionamiento del TC está regido pro la Constitución y por una Ley Orgánica, porque así lo establece la Constitución por una reserva de Ley Orgánica.

El Gobierno no creo que pueda cesar a un miembro por Real Decreto. Por Decreto-Ley tampoco, porque no pueden regular, que yo sepa materias reservadas a Ley Orgánica.

No obstante, es muy interesante la lucha que se está dando aquí:

Por un lado las Cortes pueden legislar cuestiones relativas al funcionamiento del TC mediante Leyes Orgánicas. Por otra parte, el TC puede "defenderse" de la acción legislativa declarándolos inconstitucionales. Ojo, siempre que una parte del Legislativo lo proponga, como ha ocurrido con el recurso del PP. El Tc no puede "defenderse si no existe un recurso contra una Ley o una cuestión de constitucionalidad elevada por jueces.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> El parlamento lo eligen los ciudadanos, aunque sea con el sistema de listas de partido, pero los parlamentarios se deben al voto de los ciudadanos. Con los jueces del TC, no es así. No tienen ningún derecho a interrumpir el proceso parlamentario, y el ejecutivo y el parlamento harán bien en no hacerles ningún caso.
> 
> Digo esto desde mi total antipatía hacia el gobierno actual, y especialmente hacia Sánchez, pero esto de los jueces es inaceptable. Espero que se les ignore, y a ver qué hacen entonces...



sedicion amigo.


----------



## Feriri88 (19 Dic 2022)

Democracia 6 PSOE 5

Victoria en los penaltis


----------



## DCLXVI (19 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> tiene que ver con la dignidad no con el derecho, esto es como si el concejal de urbanismo vota sobre cambiar el plan de usos de un terreno suyo.



Entiendo, es legal pero (como tantas otras legalidades) no es legítimo.


----------



## Nicors (19 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> El parlamento lo eligen los ciudadanos, aunque sea con el sistema de listas de partido, pero los parlamentarios se deben al voto de los ciudadanos. Con los jueces del TC, no es así. No tienen ningún derecho a interrumpir el proceso parlamentario, y el ejecutivo y el parlamento harán bien en no hacerles ningún caso.
> 
> Digo esto desde mi total antipatía hacia el gobierno actual, y especialmente hacia Sánchez, pero esto de los jueces es inaceptable. Espero que se les ignore, y a ver qué hacen entonces...



Según tu hay que cerrar el tc, si total el parlamento, como tú dices, es soberano, ojo no el pueblo español. Cerremos el tc y pongamos a los jueces de patitas en la calle, y que juzgen los tribunales populares.


----------



## Miguelae (19 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> El parlamento lo eligen los ciudadanos, aunque sea con el sistema de listas de partido, pero los parlamentarios se deben al voto de los ciudadanos. Con los jueces del TC, no es así. No tienen ningún derecho a interrumpir el proceso parlamentario, y el ejecutivo y el parlamento harán bien en no hacerles ningún caso.
> 
> Digo esto desde mi total antipatía hacia el gobierno actual, y especialmente hacia Sánchez, pero esto de los jueces es inaceptable. Espero que se les ignore, y a ver qué hacen entonces...



Sabes lo que es el "Imperio de la Ley"?

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Feriri88 (19 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> ¿Existe alguna base legal que permita cesar al presidente de un órgano constitucional por Decreto?. Yo creo que no.
> 
> El funcionamiento del TC está regido pro la Constitución y por una Ley Orgánica, porque así lo establece la Constitución por una reserva de Ley Orgánica.
> 
> ...




Los nombramientos pasan por el rey de forma simbólica. Y simbólicamente puede no firmar nada


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Dic 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Tratar de colar una reforma de urgencia de la Ley del Constitucional a través de una enmienda a una proposición de Ley de reforma del Código Penal es dignidad?



4 años sin querer ponerse de acuerdo por 3/5 partes, la ley esta hecha para llegar a un acuerdo, hasta cuando hay que esperar?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Te da idea de en que grado de descomposion esta el pais y sus instituciones...



5 jueces que quieren una dictadura.

Que tipo de jueces han aprobado la oposiciones estos 40 años? Esas pruebas hay que cambiarlas.


----------



## jeiper (19 Dic 2022)

Ya tarda Sánchez en dejar de ser un manginazo y cambiar el CGPJ por mayoría absoluta y de rebote el TC.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Los nombramientos pasan por el rey de forma simbólica. Y simbólicamente puede no firmar nada



Jejejejejee


Ese firma lo que le pongan.


----------



## Discordante (19 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> El parlamento lo eligen los ciudadanos, aunque sea con el sistema de listas de partido, pero los parlamentarios se deben al voto de los ciudadanos. Con los jueces del TC, no es así. No tienen ningún derecho a interrumpir el proceso parlamentario, y el ejecutivo y el parlamento harán bien en no hacerles ningún caso.
> 
> Digo esto desde mi total antipatía hacia el gobierno actual, y especialmente hacia Sánchez, pero esto de los jueces es inaceptable. Espero que se les ignore, y a ver qué hacen entonces...



Probablemente sea la mayor estupidez que he leido sobre este asunto en ninguna parte y ahi incluyo hasta meneame. Piensa un poquito lo que acabas de decir.

La constitucion es la ley para el estado. Igual que tu tienes un codigo civil y penal el estado tiene un codigo legal. Eso es la constitucion. En ella se establecen ciertos limites (muy pocos) a las distintas ramas del estado. Ejecutivo, legislativo y judicial. Entre todos ellos establecen el TC para velar porque ninguno de ellos incumpla sus reglas (en realidad deberia hacerlo el pueblo con guillotinas pero esto es soñar despierto).

No solo es que tengan derecho a impugnar leyes que sean inconstitucionales si no que es su deber.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (19 Dic 2022)

Lo grave es que se iban a votar las "vacaciones " judiciales que habían colado junto con la ristra de desmanes que pretendían aprobar.
Y los Consejos de la Abogacía, Graduados Sociales y Procuradores ni mú. Todos callados como muertos.


----------



## Octubrista (19 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> El parlamento lo eligen los ciudadanos, aunque sea con el sistema de listas de partido, pero los parlamentarios se deben al voto de los ciudadanos. Con los jueces del TC, no es así. No tienen ningún derecho a interrumpir el proceso parlamentario, y el ejecutivo y el parlamento harán bien en no hacerles ningún caso.
> 
> Digo esto desde mi total antipatía hacia el gobierno actual, y especialmente hacia Sánchez, pero esto de los jueces es inaceptable. Espero que se les ignore, y a ver qué hacen entonces...



Escarba un poco en el tema.
Hay un disparate legislativo por parte de Gobierno y el Parlamento (Las Cortes Generales).

Mediante enmiendas a una Ley, tratan de reformar leyes de mucho más rango, como las Leyes Orgánicas.

Y eso se hace, deprisa y corriendo, porque Sánchez, o entrega lo que le exigen sus socios, o pierde sus apoyos.

Nada tiene que ver con lo que dicen los políticos sobre las mayorías, no se está en un aula de instituto.


----------



## sikBCN (19 Dic 2022)

Al final se van a cargar la economía.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Dic 2022)

Miguelae dijo:


> Sabes lo que es el "Imperio de la Ley"?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



el poder judicial no puede frenar la activdad legislativa rollo minory report!


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Y ojo al as de la manga de Viruelo. Usura Von Der Poyens la no votada se va a follar al constitucional español.


----------



## Strokeholm (19 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> El parlamento lo eligen los ciudadanos, aunque sea con el sistema de listas de partido, pero los parlamentarios se deben al voto de los ciudadanos. Con los jueces del TC, no es así. No tienen ningún derecho a interrumpir el proceso parlamentario, y el ejecutivo y el parlamento harán bien en no hacerles ningún caso.
> 
> Digo esto desde mi total antipatía hacia el gobierno actual, y especialmente hacia Sánchez, pero esto de los jueces es inaceptable. Espero que se les ignore, y a ver qué hacen entonces...



A ver, lo que se supone que han hecho, es decir que lo que estan haciendo PSOE y Podemos atenta contra la constitucion. Y por eso lo suspenden.
Luego, se podra estar de acuerdo o no.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (19 Dic 2022)

El PSOE va a un golpe de estado en todos los frentes saben por las encuestas que pierden las elecciones y van a reventarlo todo antes de caer. Morir matando

La izquierda es un cáncer.


----------



## Strokeholm (19 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> el poder judicial no puede frenar la activdad legislativa rollo minory report!



El Tribunal Constitucional *es un órgano jurisdiccional que no forma parte del Poder Judicial*.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (19 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Y ojo al as de la manga de Viruelo. Usura Von Der Poyens la no votada se va a follar al constitucional español.



Pues ya es hora de callar la boca a esta corrupta golpista también.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> El parlamento lo eligen los ciudadanos, aunque sea con el sistema de listas de partido, pero los parlamentarios se deben al voto de los ciudadanos. Con los jueces del TC, no es así. No tienen ningún derecho a interrumpir el proceso parlamentario, y el ejecutivo y el parlamento harán bien en no hacerles ningún caso.
> 
> Digo esto desde mi total antipatía hacia el gobierno actual, y especialmente hacia Sánchez, pero esto de los jueces es inaceptable. Espero que se les ignore, y a ver qué hacen entonces...



Si si tienen derecho. Es un proceso contemplado en sus funciones. 

No hagáis invents.


----------



## Gubelkian (19 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Los nombramientos pasan por el rey de forma simbólica. Y simbólicamente puede no firmar nada



No estoy de acuerdo: No es simbólico.

Si el Rey no firma un a Ley o un nombramiento no es Ley y no hay por qué obedecerla.

No creo que el Rey pueda oponerse a firmar una Ley o un nombramiento que cumpla con los requisitos legales establecidos. La Constitución o le da opción, y una negativa del Rey a firmar algo que debe de firmar, desencadenaría una crisis constitucional de consecuencias impredecibles (que podría terminar en la inhabillitación del Rey para ejercer su cargo), pero sea como fuere, mientras el Rey no firme, no se ejecuta.

Por tanto no es un mero hecho simbólico.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Dic 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Probablemente sea la mayor estupidez que he leido sobre este asunto en ninguna parte y ahi incluyo hasta meneame. Piensa un poquito lo que acabas de decir.
> 
> La constitucion es la ley para el estado. Igual que tu tienes un codigo civil y penal el estado tiene un codigo legal. Eso es la constitucion. En ella se establecen ciertos limites (muy pocos) a las distintas ramas del estado. Ejecutivo, legislativo y judicial. Entre todos ellos establecen el TC para velar porque ninguno de ellos incumpla sus reglas (en realidad deberia hacerlo el pueblo con guillotinas pero esto es soñar despierto).
> 
> No solo es que tengan derecho a impugnar leyes que sean inconstitucionales si no que es su deber.



que no estan impugnado una ley, estan impugnando el derecho a proponer. Soy catalan y estoy años luz de como funcions esto.aficionados!


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Pues ya es hora de callar la boca a esta corrupta golpista también.



Ojalá se precipitaran acontecimientos contra está puta también y que caigan ambos, el saco de mierda traidora y la puta lacas.


----------



## butricio (19 Dic 2022)

6 vs 5

Nos toman el pelo


----------



## Discordante (19 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> 4 años sin querer ponerse de acuerdo por 3/5 partes, la ley esta hecha para llegar a un acuerdo, hasta cuando hay que esperar?



Negocia, hasta dar todo lo que estes dispuesto a ofrecer (y si no ofreces nada pues mala suerte, no hay intercambio), o convoca elecciones para establecer un nuevo reparto de mayorias. La constitucion no dice que el resto esten obligados a aceptar tus nombramientos (ni que hay un plazo limite para el TC). Ni para formar gobierno, ni para los presupuestos, ni para el TC.

Si no te gusta esa tampoco pues cambia la constitucion. Para eso vuelves a necesitar mayoria cualificada.

Lo unico que ha salvado a España de convertirse en Venezuela es que solo una vez un partido ha tenido el poder de hacerse con el poder absoluto y fue demasiado "pronto" en democracia para atreverse a hacer ese asalto. La constitucion tenia 5 años (demasiado joven e inexplorada como para lanzarse a cambiarla entera) y España estaba tratando de entrar en la CEE y tenia mil ojos encima (justo despues del 23F).


----------



## Gubelkian (19 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> 4 años sin querer ponerse de acuerdo por 3/5 partes, la ley esta hecha para llegar a un acuerdo, hasta cuando hay que esperar?



Lo que sea necesario hasta que se pongan de acuerdo 3/5 partes


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Mindszenty (19 Dic 2022)

Va a hablar la zorra de batet


----------



## Karma bueno (19 Dic 2022)

*pedro sanchez 1º, virgen y martir*


----------



## wolfy (19 Dic 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Ya tarda Sánchez en dejar de ser un manginazo y cambiar el CGPJ por mayoría absoluta y de rebote el TC.



Venezuela´s Style.


----------



## silenus (19 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> 4 años sin querer ponerse de acuerdo por 3/5 partes, la ley esta hecha para llegar a un acuerdo, hasta cuando hay que esperar?



Si los rojos no fueráis unos sectarios fanatizados no habría problema en consensuar como se hacía antes. Pero estáis ya tan chalados y llenos de odio por la otra media España que todo ha de ser a vuestra manera o carretera, y todo el que se oponga es un fascista.

Pues a joderse tocan.


----------



## Gubelkian (19 Dic 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Si todo eso de los exministros está muy bien.

Pero la realidad es que la reforma del delito de sedición y otros la votarán TODOS los diputados del PSOE sin excepción.

Incluso esos exministros la estarían votando si estuviesen sentados en el Congreso.


----------



## Jake el perro (19 Dic 2022)

Le van a dar la vuelta, esta gente no tiene freno, tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Discordante (19 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> que no estan impugnado una ley, estan impugnando el derecho a proponer. Soy catalan y estoy años luz de como funcions esto.aficionados!



En este caso ha sido por un recurso de amparo de los senadores. No es la ley en si lo que tumba, tumba la forma en que se ha introducido unas modificaciones fuera de su cauce y que atenta contra la camara y sus representantes. El TC tambien tiene el deber de velar que se respeten los derechos politicos de los parlamentarios y senadores (porque los establece la constitucion y es el organo que dirime sobre ello).

De todos modos lo de esperar a que se cometa el delito para actuar me parece una defensa ridicula. Lo que quieren modificar es inconstitucional y ya esta presentada y propuesta para votacion.


----------



## Noksan (19 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> el Parlamento no puede aprobar tiros en la cabeza.



Como que no puede... "sujétame el cubata"...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Dic 2022)

Vamos, que MERICHEL SE HA CAGAO


----------



## Octubrista (19 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> que no estan impugnado una ley, estan impugnando el derecho a proponer. Soy catalan y estoy años luz de como funcions esto.aficionados!



El TC está evitando que avance una Ley que, mediante enmiendas, pretende reformar lo que debería hacer (en todo caso) una Ley Orgánica, lo cual es un disparate por parte del Gobierno y Las Cortes Generales.

Formalmente es eso.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Dic 2022)

PERRO PUTA MARICONA
DESTROZA EL PAIS YA


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Está hablando la pelo frito del congreso. Que acata dice.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Cuerno quemado.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Dic 2022)

PERRO CAGADO MARICONA


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Gubelkian (19 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> que no estan impugnado una ley, estan impugnando el derecho a proponer. Soy catalan y estoy años luz de como funcions esto.aficionados!



En realidad creo que el TC no está dirimiendo sobre el fondo del asunto, sino sobre el hecho de que se utilice la tramitación de una Ley sobre un tema determinado para aprovechar el procedimiento y aprobar de forma express cosas que no tienen absolutamente nada que ver con la Ley y que rigen otros aspectos.

Hay jurisprudencia del TC al respecto sobre estas cosas y viene a decir que no se pueden andar mezclando temas por mera conveniencia procedimental.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Ojo que está cambiando de opinión.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

A mamarla pelo frito.


----------



## Octubrista (19 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Está hablando la pelo frito del congreso. Que acata dice.



No quiere dormir en la sombra como su homóloga catalana.

Además miente, dice que esto no había sucedido, y sí había sucedido en 2017, pero el parlamento catalán no acató.

La *Presidenta del Congreso miente* deliberadamente.


----------



## Discordante (19 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El TC está evitando que avance una Ley que, mediante enmiendas, pretende reformar lo que debería hacer (en todo caso) una Ley Orgánica, lo cual es un disparate por parte del Gobierno y Las Cortes Generales.
> 
> Formalmente es eso.



Para mi es mucho mas que eso. Esas enmiendas no solo quieren modificar las leyes organicas sino que quieren modificar el fondo y forma de la constitucion.

Vamos que no solo se han saltado 1 nivel de legalidad (sacar enmiendas en vez de leyes organicas) si no que una de esas enmiendas directamente altera en fondo y forma la constitucion.

Es que el disparate es de niveles realmente bolivarianos. Y lo peor es que seguramente hayan hecho eso, atacar la constitucion, para distraer del hecho de que las leyes que quieren modificar (para eliminar/atenuar) son delitos que ellos estan cometiendo.

Es como si para tapar que has matado a tu pareja vas y lanzas una bomba nuclear.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

La de cal, ahora falta la de arena.


----------



## Blackmoon (19 Dic 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Cacahuetes pa votontos



Tal cual...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Han dicho que va a salir el gilipollas de Bolaños también?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (19 Dic 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> A ver mañana la banda de Moncloa como canaliza si rabia.
> 
> Ahora van a tener que dar un golpe de estado sin disimulo ni tecnicismos, veremos si tienen huevos y si alguien se opone.



¿Crees que harán alguna guarrada?

Yo ya me espero cualquier cosa.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Lo que sea necesario hasta que se pongan de acuerdo 3/5 partes



si claro por eso van caducando los vocales Y a los conservadores les da igual porque en el parlamento no refleja esa superioridad.


----------



## Elkin (19 Dic 2022)

Por lo visto hasta han suspendido la programación para meter en modo chavista a la pelofrito.


Están histéricos los comunistas radicales de mierda.


Ojo con Antonio, que es capaz de lo que sea.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (19 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Está hablando la pelo frito del congreso. Que acata dice.



una catalana acatando? raro raro


----------



## Blackmoon (19 Dic 2022)

Mientras dure el paripé, que se jodan los CM encubiertos del gobierno. Rabiad, hijos de puta!. Me cago en vuestros putos muertos, hijos de la gran zorra, vendepátrias!!


----------



## DCLXVI (19 Dic 2022)

Me hubiera gustado leer los comentarios de la progresía en eldiario.es, pero no puedo. ¿Se ha cerrado su lectura para no subscritores?


----------



## Katakroker (19 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Está hablando la pelo frito del congreso. Que acata dice.



La que se calló cuando ilegalmente en la pandemia se suspendió el parlamento. Ahora chilla


----------



## Blackmoon (19 Dic 2022)

Elkin dijo:


> Por lo visto hasta han suspendido la programación para meter en modo chavista a la pelofrito.
> 
> 
> Están histéricos los comunistas radicales de mierda.
> ...



La estaba viendo por puro aburrimiento, y me meten esta mierda de trololo Sánchez...


----------



## Gubelkian (19 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> si claro por eso van caducando los vocales Y a los conservadores les da igual porque en el parlamento no refleja esa superioridad.



En efecto, para el PP en esto, el tiempo corre en su favor.

Pero no creo que se opusiese a la renovación si se le ponen delate unos nombres que no sean de verdaderos sectarios.

De eso va la cosa más bien.


----------



## Sr Julian (19 Dic 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> una catalana acatando? raro raro



Esta ha visto que se le ponía cara de Porcadell. 
Pues claro que tiene que acatar, es una simple funcionaria.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


> La que se calló cuando ilegalmente en la pandemia se suspendió el parlamento. Ahora chilla



Se ha jiñao. A ver si empiezan a cagarse en el pantaca todos y colapsa ya la PSOE.


----------



## Katakroker (19 Dic 2022)

Ya está Iglesias llamando a quemar la calle


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Habla el gafotas del Senado.


----------



## Ozymandias (19 Dic 2022)

La pelofrito ha remarcado nada mas comenzar su intervención que ellos han actuado siguiendo la legalidad.

La fiscalía deberia actuar y lanzar una orden de detención del gobierno en pleno y en especial de su presidente por prevaricación e investigar el posible delito de golpe de estado


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


> Ya está Iglesias llamando a quemar la calle



Le vamos a quemar la ratonera a la puta rata de mierda.


----------



## Desencantado (19 Dic 2022)

Sale el Presidente del Senado, con papeles escritos por Moncloa.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> En realidad creo que el TC no está dirimiendo sobre el fondo del asunto, sino sobre el hecho de que se utilice la tramitación de una Ley sobre un tema determinado para aprovechar el procedimiento y aprobar de forma express cosas que no tienen absolutamente nada que ver con la Ley y que rigen otros aspectos.
> 
> Hay jurisprudencia del TC al respecto sobre estas cosas y viene a decir que no se pueden andar mezclando temas por mera conveniencia procedimental.



eso no es asi, toda la vida ha existido la ley omnibus.


----------



## Blackmoon (19 Dic 2022)

No paran de salir mongoles sanchistas golpeándose el pecho en señal de adhesión al golpe de estado...


----------



## Octubrista (19 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> si claro por eso van caducando los vocales Y a los conservadores les da igual porque en el parlamento no refleja esa superioridad.



El cargo sólo tienen obligación de abandonarlo en el momento que nombren a sus sucesores, y eso no depende de los jueces.

Es más, si los "progresistas" realmente quisieran, dimiten todos, y ya no hay cuorum.

No pidas a unos lo que no hacen otros.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Ojo al del Senado que ha salido más agresivo.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Otro que se jiña bien.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Dic 2022)

El tribunal ha dicho que nada de ponerlo como enmiendas de última hora. Vale.

Qué impide al PSOE ahora someterlo a debate parlamentario y pasarlo? Ni entiendo por qué intentaron pasadlo de strangis y no bien hecho total tienen mayoría...


----------



## Katakroker (19 Dic 2022)

Cada vez que hablan de soberanía popular y se dan golpes de pecho dan más asco


----------



## Desencantado (19 Dic 2022)

Rabiad, zurdos de mierda.

Hoy toca perder.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Como le dan la vuelta a todo las putas ratas rojas.

Nadie ha sustraido nada hijos de puta. Habéis legislado y procedido mal.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> En realidad creo que el TC no está dirimiendo sobre el fondo del asunto, sino sobre el hecho de que se utilice la tramitación de una Ley sobre un tema determinado para aprovechar el procedimiento y aprobar de forma express cosas que no tienen absolutamente nada que ver con la Ley y que rigen otros aspectos.
> 
> Hay jurisprudencia del TC al respecto sobre estas cosas y viene a decir que no se pueden andar mezclando temas por mera conveniencia procedimental.



Exacto. Por qué lo hace mal el PSOE? Es a posta?


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (19 Dic 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> El tribunal ha dicho que nada de ponerlo como enmiendas de última hora. Vale.
> 
> Qué impide al PSOE ahora someterlo a debate parlamentario y pasarlo? Ni entiendo por qué intentaron pasadlo de strangis y no bien hecho total tienen mayoría...



porque hace falta una ley ORGANICA, imbecil


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Se puede permitir lo que está diciendo la rata roja está del Senado?


----------



## Gubelkian (19 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> eso no es asi, toda la vida ha existido la ley omnibus.



Lo que en Gobierno pretende aprobar no es ninguna Ley Omnibus. No es una modificación de varias leyes encuadrada dentro de un objetivo concreto común (bueno, en realidad sí lo es, pero no pueden presentarlo como tal)


----------



## Desencantado (19 Dic 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> El tribunal ha dicho que nada de ponerlo como enmiendas de última hora. Vale.
> 
> Qué impide al PSOE ahora someterlo a debate parlamentario y pasarlo? Ni entiendo por qué intentaron pasadlo de strangis y no bien hecho total tienen mayoría...



Porque no les da tiempo antes de las elecciones y se lo habían prometido a los cagalanes. Mañana toca morro.


----------



## unaburbu (19 Dic 2022)

Y los muy hijos de puta interrumpen la programación del canal de propaganda del gobierno para llorar y montar el pollo.


----------



## Katakroker (19 Dic 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> El tribunal ha dicho que nada de ponerlo como enmiendas de última hora. Vale.
> 
> Qué impide al PSOE ahora someterlo a debate parlamentario y pasarlo? Ni entiendo por qué intentaron pasadlo de strangis y no bien hecho total tienen mayoría...



Lo querían meter por sus cojones y evitar cualquier debate. Luego todos de vacaciones y el año que viene otra movida tapa lo hecho


----------



## Sr Julian (19 Dic 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Exacto. Por qué lo hace mal el PSOE? Es a posta?



¿El qué, la ley del SI es Si para soltar violadores?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Yo quiero ver a Antonio llorar ratas rojas.

Que salga Antonio hijos de puta.


----------



## Gubelkian (19 Dic 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> El tribunal ha dicho que nada de ponerlo como enmiendas de última hora. Vale.
> 
> Qué impide al PSOE ahora someterlo a debate parlamentario y pasarlo? Ni entiendo por qué intentaron pasadlo de strangis y no bien hecho total tienen mayoría...



No se lo impide nadie. Y nadie se lo hubiera impedido,

Pero no creo que lo pueda hacer por el procedimiento de urgencia y en 1 mes, sin debate parlamentario de ningún tipo. Se les va a alargar la cosa bastante, y parece que tenían mucha prisa.


----------



## unaburbu (19 Dic 2022)

Lo que no tiene precedentes es que dos encierros de la población sean inconstitucionales y perro no dimita y se convoquen elecciones.


----------



## Blackmoon (19 Dic 2022)

Que dice el títere random del Senado que hace una llamada a la calma y a la serenidad...

Qué están, los Leopatd 2 saliendo de El Goloso???


----------



## Discordante (19 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> si claro por eso van caducando los vocales Y a los conservadores les da igual porque en el parlamento no refleja esa superioridad.



Por desgracias no les da igual. Es un juego de las sillas y han estado a punto de alcanzar un acuerdo 2 veces pero la 1º vez Casado monto la guerra civil en su partido y tuvo que retirarse y la 2º vez el PSOE se habia metido en un pozo sin fondo (le declararon inconstitucional y con razon los estados de alarma que no daban poderes de estados de excepcion) y por la rabieta retiro la oferta al PP.

Normalmente el bipartidismo tarda en llegar a un acuerdo pero llega pero ahora estan teniendo un problema y ese problema es la fragmentacion politica. Tanto uno (con un partido mas a su derecha amenazando) como el otro (con un partido mas a su izquierda amenazando) se ven continuamente zarandeados en funcion de la coyuntura lo cual hace que esos acuerdo casi firmados salten por los aires.

Ademas no hay que olvidar que Sanchez tiene una forma de entender y hacer politica diferente a todos los presidentes/partidos del pais anteriores. Es el unico presidente que ha logrado alcanzar el poder con menos de 125 escaños. De hecho lo hizo con 86, el 24,5%, (que es menos de la mitad de la mayoria y 65 escaños menos que el gobierno con menos apoyo de la historia) y sin pactar ese gobierno con nadie.

Sanchez ha introducido una nueva modalidad de juego en la politica nunca vista fuera de sudamerica y el telon de acero y eso conlleva radicalizacion e inestabilidad.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Dic 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> porque hace falta una ley ORGANICA, imbecil



dicen que es pancho, por favor, tened en cuenta su CI


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Qué dice el títere random del Senado que hace una llamada a la calma y a la serenidad...
> 
> Qué están, los Leopatd 2 saliendo de El Goloso???



Pero el cabrón ha arremetido contra los jueces. Los leopard no se pero una querella igual si tenía que ir saliendo.


----------



## noseyo (19 Dic 2022)

Real decreto o golpe militar de escoria militar anti España que será


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Va a salir el baboso de Bolaños.


----------



## Gubelkian (19 Dic 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Que dice el títere random del Senado que hace una llamada a la calma y a la serenidad...
> 
> Qué están, los Leopatd 2 saliendo de El Goloso???



Eso al menos sería divertido


----------



## Desencantado (19 Dic 2022)

Luto en la 1. 

Las caras, Juan!

¿En serio esto da para cortar la programación?


----------



## Lovecraf (19 Dic 2022)

La presidenta del Congreso, Meritxel Batet, ha intervenido cerca de la medianoche anunciando el «acatamiento y el respeto a la decisión» adoptada por el TC pero también su «honda preocupación» por el cambio que según su criterio esto supone en la relación entre el Parlamento y el órgano de garantías.


----------



## George Orwell (19 Dic 2022)

¿No empezáis a ver un sospechoso patrón en todo esto? ¿No pensáis que a lo mejor esta negativa es parte del plan de Antonio para jugarse un órdago y medir si realmente puede erigirse en un autócrata?
Mañana pueden pasar dos cosas:

Que el Gobierno/Legislativo (lo mismo es en esta basura democrática) acate con pataleta.
Que no acate y tenemos montado un problema de primerísima magnitud.
Si ocurre lo segundo, hay que ver si los últimos resortes que pusieron en 1978 para proteger al Régimen de gente como Antonio funcionan. Será la primera vez que se tengan que utilizar.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Dic 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Luto en la 1.
> 
> Las caras, Juan!
> 
> ¿En serio esto da para cortar la programación?



Lo de las caras es BRUTALLLL


----------



## Blackmoon (19 Dic 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Y los muy hijos de puta interrumpen la programación del canal de propaganda del gobierno para llorar y montar el pollo.



Orgía de rojos rabiosos en el canal Aló PSOE


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Acojonante oír a las charos progres de la 1.

Solemnidad, seriedad, gravedad. Que puta gentuza.


----------



## George Orwell (19 Dic 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Luto en la 1.
> 
> Las caras, Juan!
> 
> ¿En serio esto da para cortar la programación?



Sí, si el plan es salir mañana con gasolina y pegar fuego a todo para convertir a Antonio en un Erdogan de la vida.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El cargo sólo tienen obligación de abandonarlo en el momento que nombren a sus sucesores, y eso no depende de los jueces.
> 
> Es más, si los "progresistas" realmente quisieran, dimiten todos, y ya no hay cuorum.
> 
> No pidas a unos lo que no hacen otros.



son okupas del sistema como minimo por no decir sediciosos al entorpecer su renovacion. Los catalanes sabemos de que va esto, el unico estado del mundo que el parlamento no es inviolable es espanya!


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> son okupas del sistema como minimo por no decir sediciosos al entorpecer su renovacion. Los catalanes sabemos de que va esto, el unico estado del mundo que el parlamento no es inviolable es espanya!



Claro, eras talufo, ahora encaja todo.

Un simple enfermo mental, nivel @atasco


----------



## Blackmoon (19 Dic 2022)

Recordad que esto es un paripé. Se acabará aprobando y el hijo de puta de la Moncloa usará esto para potenciar su Golpe de Estado.

Como prueba, estaban todos listos, políticos, tertulianos, todos preparados para salir en tromba.

ES UN PARIPÉ


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Se puede permitir lo que está diciendo la rata roja está del Senado?



si le ya votsdo mucha gente, si se puede permitir.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> ¿No empezáis a ver un sospechoso patrón en todo esto? ¿No pensáis que a lo mejor esta negativa es parte del plan de Antonio para jugarse un órdago y medir si realmente puede erigirse en un autócrata?
> Mañana pueden pasar dos cosas:
> 
> Que el Gobierno/Legislativo (lo mismo es en esta basura democrática) acate con pataleta.
> ...



Que tenían planeado que pudiera suceder esto si, que sea premeditado todo no se aunque puede ser con el puto psicópata.


----------



## Gubelkian (19 Dic 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Ademas no hay que olvidar que Sanchez tiene una forma de entender y hacer politica diferente a todos los presidentes/partidos del pais anteriores. Es el unico presidente que ha logrado alcanzar el poder con menos de 125 escaños. De hecho lo hizo con 86, el 24,5%, (que es menos de la mitad de la mayoria y 65 escaños menos que el gobierno con menos apoyo de la historia) y sin pactar ese gobierno con nadie.
> 
> Sanchez ha introducido una nueva modalidad de juego en la politica nunca vista fuera de sudamerica y el telon de acero y eso conlleva radicalizacion e inestabilidad.



Puede ser. No obstante no creo que tuviera otra opción si quería ser presidente.

Las opciones eran:

- Gran coalición con Pedro PResidente, pero dudo que el PP se hubiese avenido. ¿Por qué no se lo ofrecen ahora para que deje de depnder de nacionalistas?
- Pacto estable con Ciudadanos cuando se pudo. Pero no sabremos si Pedro hubiese aceptado eso porque el tontolapolla de Albert Ribera se negó en redondo.


----------



## Sr Julian (19 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> son okupas del sistema como minimo por no decir sediciosos al entorpecer su renovacion. Los catalanes sabemos de que va esto, el unico estado del mundo que el parlamento no es inviolable es espanya!



Hijo de puta, ya veras cuando salgan los tanques del Goloso, tenemos una lista con todos los golpistas sseparatistas dentro de los ordenadores del uno de octubre.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> si le ya votsdo mucha gente, si se puede permitir.



Ejjjjjj que somojjjjj la soberanía popular.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Ejjjjjj que somojjjjj la soberanía popular.



Este SUBNORMAL dejaría darse por culo por Junqueras


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (19 Dic 2022)

unoquepasa dijo:


> *El Constitucional paraliza la reforma legal de Sánchez por seis votos frente a cinco*
> 
> ÁNGELA MARTIALAY
> @AngelaMartialay
> ...



Madre mía, qué cojones. Un golpe de Estado de las togas con naftalina y dándolo vuelta con todo el jeto.


----------



## George Orwell (19 Dic 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Recordad que esto es un paripé. Se acabará aprobando y el hijo de puta de la Moncloa usará esto para potenciar su Golpe de Estado.
> 
> Como prueba, estaban todos listos, políticos, tertulianos, todos preparados para salir en tromba.
> 
> ES UN PARIPÉ



A esto me refiero.
Toda la retórica, discursitos... ¡Pero si hasta tienen en plató a gente para comentar la jugada! Antonio mañana tiene una bomba preparada. Espero que lo que queda para proteger al país de este señor funcione.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Claro, eras talufo, ahora encaja todo.
> 
> Un simple enfermo mental, nivel @atasco



el odio es otra enfermendad mental.


----------



## Desencantado (19 Dic 2022)

Acojonante el embudo moral de la izquierda. Ahora hay que escuchar a los servicios jurídicos de la cámara, pero sólo esta vez.

Jódanles


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Hasta los putos golpes de estado de la siniestra son una mierda y aburridos. Como a cámara lenta.


----------



## Katakroker (19 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> son okupas del sistema como minimo por no decir sediciosos al entorpecer su renovacion. Los catalanes sabemos de que va esto, el unico estado del mundo que el parlamento no es inviolable es espanya!



Todos los parlamentos del mundo democrático tienen que acatar la legalidad. 
Los separatistas catalanes ya lo aprendisteis


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Acojonante el embudo moral de la izquierda. Ahora hay que escuchar a los servicios jurídicos de la cámara, pero sólo esta vez.
> 
> Jódanles



Si si ahora si.

Y hay que hablar con seriedad en este momento solemne y serios y hay que ser pulcros.

El otro día follandose la ley y hoy pulcros. Que puta gentuza.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Dic 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Recordad que esto es un paripé. Se acabará aprobando y el hijo de puta de la Moncloa usará esto para potenciar su Golpe de Estado.
> 
> Como prueba, estaban todos listos, políticos, tertulianos, todos preparados para salir en tromba.
> 
> ES UN PARIPÉ



si lo aprueba sera porque tiene el respaldo para hacerlo.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (20 Dic 2022)

Ojo con el discurso de la uno.

Que se va a tramitar TODO esto de forma adecuada para que SI sea aprobado sin problemas.

Goooooollllll de señor.


----------



## Desencantado (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


> Todos los parlamentos del mundo democrático tienen que acatar la legalidad.
> Los separatistas catalanes ya lo aprendisteis



no hablamos de legalidad si no de autocensura, aun no ha sido votado y ya esta anulado, es un minory report en toda regla dificil de entender en Europa. Por eso luego no extraditan a nadie porque os conocen muy bien.


----------



## Gubelkian (20 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Madre mía, qué cojones. Un golpe de Estado de las togas con naftalina y dándolo vuelta con todo el jeto.



En realidad no:

Toca a probar la reforma por el conducto ordinario y con el sereno debate que merece y sin mezclarlo con temas que nada tienen que ver.

El TC no se ha metido en el fondo del asunto.

Pedro tiene ahora tiempo para tramitar lo que quiera, pero haciéndolo bien, sin atajos raros.

En ningún momento se ha vulnerado la capacidad de las Cortes de debatir lo que tengan que debatir ni aprobar lo que tengan que aprobar. Sencillamente se les ha recordado cuál es el cauce formal para hacerlo.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (20 Dic 2022)

Habla el baboso de bolaños con voz de enculado.


----------



## Discordante (20 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Puede ser. No obstante no creo que tuviera otra opción si quería ser presidente.
> 
> Las opciones eran:
> 
> ...



Hombre podia haberlo intentado en las urnas como hizo despues lo que pasa que sabia que lo tenia muy dificil sin controlar el BOE y tampoco tenia mucho tiempo porque el golpe que habia dado dentro del PSOE si no lograba dinerito para calmar las aguas iba a acabar con el. Lo triste es que se tiro casi todo 2018 pactando con el resto para tumbar a Rajoy (a cambio de partidas presupuestarias y cesiones legislativas) cuando para formar gobierno no llamo mas que a un partido y no negocio una mierda.

Fue en plan. Cuando tienes que hacer el trabajo no haces nada y cuando ya has perdido tu oportunidad entonces vas por detras malmetiendo, haciendo trapicheos y sacando toda la artilleria que antes no tuviste la verguenza de sacar. Y es que tonto no era. Sabia que le costaba menos comprar el voto en contra del gobierno que a su favor.

"El gobierno desgasta pero la oposicion desgasta mucho mas". La verdad es que la jugada ha destruido el pais, lo que esta pasando ahora viene de ahi y no tiene marcha atras, pero fue una maniobra magistral.


----------



## George Orwell (20 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Que tenían planeado que pudiera suceder esto si, que sea premeditado todo no se aunque puede ser con el puto psicópata.



Piensa que de esta forma y con toda su mierda mediática coreándole, tiene en su mano el momento para derribar el TC, que es el último cortafuegos ante un Ejecutivo pernicioso. Que fuese a salir esta resolución puede que no... Pero si realmente se siente con pelotas de implantar una dictadura bolivariana en España, de esta jugada sólo podían salir dos cosas:

Le pasaban la virguería legal y se hacía de llure con el Poder Judicial y el TC en una tarde.
No se la pasan y tiene que usar la mano dura para derribar el TC y, con el TC noqueado, imponer por Decreto Ley lo que le salga en el CGPJ.
Si verdaderamente este tipo tiene las pelotas suficientes, sólo puede ganar en esta partida.
Mañana vamos a salir de dudas...


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Antiglobalismo (20 Dic 2022)

Madre mía.

Huele a teatro esto por lo que dicen en la uno.


----------



## Katakroker (20 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> - Gran coalición con Pedro PResidente, pero dudo que el PP se hubiese avenido. ¿Por qué no se lo ofrecen ahora para que deje de depnder de nacionalistas?



Porque quiere los votos del Psuc, de ahí todas sus concesiones


----------



## Blackmoon (20 Dic 2022)

QUIEEEETOOO TODO EL MUNDO!!


----------



## atasco (20 Dic 2022)

KKedic


Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Claro, eras talufo, ahora encaja todo.
> 
> Un simple enfermo mental, nivel @atasco



Es sucknormal?


----------



## Adhoc (20 Dic 2022)

JUSTICIA


----------



## Gubelkian (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> no hablamos de legalidad si no de autocensura, aun no ha sido votado y ya esta anulado, es un minory report en toda regla dificil de entender en Europa. Por eso luego no extraditan a nadie porque os conocen muy bien.



No, porque el procedimiento ya estaba establecido y no era constitucional. Al menos cautelarmente.

No se han pronunciado sobre el contenido sino sobre la forma de aprobación. Es perfectamente legítimo


----------



## AzulyBlanco (20 Dic 2022)

Tenian prisas por dar el golpe, por alguna razón, y no creo que sea por las elecciones. Pronto sabremos la razón (interveción UE, corralito, 3GM, ataque de Marruecos...)


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> no hablamos de legalidad si no de autocensura, aun no ha sido votado y ya esta anulado, es un minory report en toda regla dificil de entender en Europa. Por eso luego no extraditan a nadie porque os conocen muy bien.



Subnormal si en europa son más corruptos que nosotros. Con los sobornos de Catar y Marruecos.


----------



## mikiflush (20 Dic 2022)

Bolaños ahora en directo, imitando los gestos, movimientos de manos y tono de su amo Antonio.

Pataleta camuflada y rabieta clara.


----------



## XXavier (20 Dic 2022)

Miguelae dijo:


> Sabes lo que es el "Imperio de la Ley"?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk




La ley es producto del consenso mayoritario, expresado a través de los parlamentos. Es el parlamento quien hace las leyes, y los jueces no pueden obstaculizar su acción legislativa, que goza de la sanción del voto, de la que carecen los jueces.

El parlamento es soberano, y es su deber desobedecer a estos jueces, que es lo que sucederá con toda seguridad, porque el senado votará como si no hubiese pasado nada. Y las leyes del caso quedarán aprobadas. No me gusta Sánchez ni su gobierno, pero lo que está ahora en juego va mucho más allá de la preferencia política que uno pueda tener...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (20 Dic 2022)

Que puto gilipollas el gomaespuma de los cojones.


----------



## Strokeholm (20 Dic 2022)

Luego que si hay guerras civiles


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Por desgracias no les da igual. Es un juego de las sillas y han estado a punto de alcanzar un acuerdo 2 veces pero la 1º vez Casado monto la guerra civil en su partido y tuvo que retirarse y la 2º vez el PSOE se habia metido en un pozo sin fondo (le declararon inconstitucional y con razon los estados de alarma que no daban poderes de estados de excepcion) y por la rabieta retiro la oferta al PP.
> 
> Normalmente el bipartidismo tarda en llegar a un acuerdo pero llega pero ahora estan teniendo un problema y ese problema es la fragmentacion politica. Tanto uno (con un partido mas a su derecha amenazando) como el otro (con un partido mas a su izquierda amenazando) se ven continuamente zarandeados en funcion de la coyuntura lo cual hace que esos acuerdo casi firmados salten por los aires.
> 
> ...



no existe ningun pais del mundo que haya declarado inconstitucional el estado de alarma, solo espanya,


----------



## Antiglobalismo (20 Dic 2022)

Avance de la sociedad que los catalanes indepes hagan lo que les salga de los cojones dice el baboso.


----------



## Feriri88 (20 Dic 2022)

Que preocupación hijo de puta si lo estamos celebrando

Que hostia tienes

Que hostiaaaaaaaa


----------



## Antiglobalismo (20 Dic 2022)

Vaya puto rollo que tienen las ratas rojas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Dic 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Exacto. Por qué lo hace mal el PSOE? Es a posta?



Imagino que no dispondrá de la cantidad de escaños suficientes para aprobar o modificar una ley orgánica. (Creo que son 3/5 partes de la cámara)


----------



## Desencantado (20 Dic 2022)

Jajaja. Bolaños nos protegerá de nosotros mismos.

Qué erección más tonta tengo.


----------



## Blackmoon (20 Dic 2022)

Que dicen los del canal Aló PSOE que "los ciudadanos tienen capacidad de legislar"...

UUUUFFFFF!!!


----------



## Antiglobalismo (20 Dic 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Jajaja. Bolaños nos protegerá de nosotros mismos.
> 
> Qué erección más tonta tengo.



Son nuestros salvadores


----------



## Azote87 (20 Dic 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


> Ya está Iglesias llamando a quemar la calle



Donde lo ha puesto ?

porque si ha puesto eso la rata chepuda mañana lo que tiene que aparecer es detenida


----------



## Antiglobalismo (20 Dic 2022)

Esto merece un alo presidente joder 

Antonio que haces hijo de puta?


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Dic 2022)

No es por nada, pero poca gente se acuerda de la moción de censura de VOX al Sanchez, donde PP y CS votaron que no.


----------



## Tentudía (20 Dic 2022)

Es todo un paripé y a Sánchez le está saliendo tal cual lo quería. Ahora el foco mediático no está en la supresión del delito de sedición o la rebaja de las penas de prisión por malversación, todo ello para agasajar a sus amigos independentistas, si no que el foco lo tenemos puesto en los "fachas" con toga. De paso vilipendian y desacreditan a una institución como el Tribunal Constitucional, poniéndolos al pie de los caballos y tirando su crédito ante toda Europa y de nuevo sus amigos los indepes. Si el propio gobierno de España insulta y veja a su Tribunal Constitucional, ¿por qué en Europa nos van a ayudar cuando vayamos a decirles, ¡oye, que los indepes se saltan la ley!?.

En fin, lo veo todo un tanto burdo. Este "gobierno" es experto en tapar un escándalo con otro, en hacer de trilero con mucho arte.


----------



## Gubelkian (20 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> La ley es producto del consenso mayoritario, expresado a través de los parlamentos. Es el parlamento quien hace las leyes, y los jueces no pueden obstaculizar su acción legislativa, que goza de la sanción del voto, de la que carecen los jueces.
> 
> El parlamento es soberano, y es su deber desobedecer a estos jueces, que es lo que sucederá con toda seguridad, porque el senado votará como si no hubiese pasado nada. Y las leyes del caso quedarán aprobadas. No me gusta Sánchez ni su gobierno, pero lo que está ahora en juego va mucho más allá de la preferencia política que uno pueda tener...



La labor del TC es precisamente obstaculizar la labor legislativa de las Cortes cuando estas van contra la Constitución.

El TC, por cierto, no puede actuar de oficio ni cuando ni como le de la gana, sino cuando es requerido por un número de representantes parlamentarios, o por el Defensor del Pueblo o los Gobiernos de las CCAA. Es decir, si nadie recurre una norma o proceso, el TC no puede pronunciarse. Pero en este caso, una parte del Congreso sí ha requerido que el TC se pronuncie. 

El TC no es poder judicial tampoco, por cierto. Es un órgano Constitucional.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (20 Dic 2022)

Desconexión de todas las TV a las doce. Se ha acabado el show?


----------



## Discordante (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> no existe ningun pais del mundo que haya declarado inconstitucional el estado de alarma, solo espanya,



Probablemente porque ningun pais del mundo se atribuyo poderes que no otorga ese estado de alarma.


----------



## Blackmoon (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> si lo aprueba sera porque tiene el respaldo para hacerlo.



La MAFIA DE PARTIDOS, siempre la tiene. Esto es la lucha por controlar quién manda en la Mafia. Y para dar más poder al Capo di Capos (con apoyo de tus ídolos Lazis).


----------



## Strokeholm (20 Dic 2022)

De todas maneras, atentos a la jugada de mañana de perrito sanxe.

Seguro que tiene algo preparado para contrazasquear. Eso fijisimo, solo falta saber que hace.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Hijo de puta, ya veras cuando salgan los tanques del Goloso, tenemos una lista con todos los golpistas sseparatistas dentro de los ordenadores del uno de octubre.



a ver yo vivo en gibraltar, por si quereis venir julianito.


----------



## Blackmoon (20 Dic 2022)

Strokeholm dijo:


> De todas maneras, atentos a la jugada de mañana de perrito sanxe.
> 
> Seguro que tiene algo preparado para contrazasquear. Eso fijisimo, solo falta saber que hace.



Dar un golpe de Estado para que el mafioso más gordo, que es él, tenga más poder.


----------



## unaburbu (20 Dic 2022)

Otra que sale a llorar y van cuatro en 20 minutos. Se confirma, por tanto, que lo que persiguen es hacerse con el TC y no tener trabas para meter la agenda satánica.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (20 Dic 2022)

Strokeholm dijo:


> De todas maneras, atentos a la jugada de mañana de perrito sanxe.
> 
> Seguro que tiene algo preparado para contrazasquear. Eso fijisimo, solo falta saber que hace.



Si sale con rabia sabremos que le ha pillado con pie cambiado si sale con voz de seminarista agarrarse los.machos porque seguimos en el plan.


----------



## Urquattro (20 Dic 2022)

Vaya película se están montando...


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Gana la democracia, de momento, hasta que el felon y sus secuaces lo impongan con otras artimañas


----------



## Tusade (20 Dic 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> A ver qué maldad planean Sánchez y Bolaños ahora. Seguro que peor que la anterior.



Recuerda: moderación, centrismo. No crispes el debate.


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> a ver yo vivo en gibraltar, por si quereis venir julianito.



Una basura como tú seguro que vino a cataluña el uno de octubre.


----------



## Blackmoon (20 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> La ley es producto del consenso mayoritario, expresado a través de los parlamentos. Es el parlamento quien hace las leyes, y los jueces no pueden obstaculizar su acción legislativa, que goza de la sanción del voto, de la que carecen los jueces.
> 
> El parlamento es soberano, y es su deber desobedecer a estos jueces, que es lo que sucederá con toda seguridad, porque el senado votará como si no hubiese pasado nada. Y las leyes del caso quedarán aprobadas. No me gusta Sánchez ni su gobierno, pero lo que está ahora en juego va mucho más allá de la preferencia política que uno pueda tener...



El CONSENSO es la MADRE DE LA CORRUPCIÓN.


----------



## Gubelkian (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> no existe ningun pais del mundo que haya declarado inconstitucional el estado de alarma, solo espanya,



Porque:
- Tienen constituciones diferentes que les permiten hacer otras cosas
- Tienen Estados de excepcionalidad totalmente distintos.
- Sus gobiernos lograron las autorizaciones oportunas legales sin hacer atajos, como hizo el Gobierno de España.

No le dé mas vueltas al asunto. La inconstitucionalidad de las medidas del Estado de Alarma eran clarísimas. El TC no dijo además que no se pudiesen adoptar, sencillamente dijo que el procedimiento había sido contrario a la Constitución, que para ese nivel de restricciones requiere un Estado de Excepción. Pero claro, eso requería más votos en el Congreso


----------



## Roedr (20 Dic 2022)

Con lo duro que es el Perro y blandengue lo que tiene por delante no dudo que el masonazo terminará logrando el golpe.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> La MAFIA DE PARTIDOS, siempre la tiene. Esto es la lucha por controlar quién manda en la Mafia. Y para dar más poder al Capo di Capos (con apoyo de tus ídolos Lazis).



se llama democracia, yo si han de mandar los jueces, pues que me dejen votar a jueces. Y sobre todo preguntar si puedo pensar diferente y que pasa cuando una mayoria de votantes piensa diferente a lo que piensas 6 vocales con el mandato caducado y recusados.


----------



## George Orwell (20 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Madre mía.
> 
> Huele a teatro esto por lo que dicen en la uno.



¿Qué dicen? Pequeño resumen, por favor.


----------



## Roedr (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> no existe ningun pais del mundo que haya declarado inconstitucional el estado de alarma, solo espanya,



Tú eres tonto. Podían haberte encerrado en casa de forma legal con otros estados de emergencia recogidos en la Constitución debidamente tramitados.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Votar a este PSOE es de sinvergüenzas


----------



## Roedr (20 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Votar a este PSOE es de sinvergüenzas



Coño Rejon, tú por aquí, y yo estando de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Katakroker (20 Dic 2022)

Los catalufos encantados con la voladura constitucional porque es la oportunidad de rehacerla más a su medida.
Antonio buscando votos separatistas desesperadamente


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Porque:
> - Tienen constituciones diferentes que les permiten hacer otras cosas
> - Tienen Estados de excepcionalidad totalmente distintos.
> - Sus gobiernos lograron las autorizaciones oportunas legales sin hacer atajos, como hizo el Gobierno de España.
> ...



si claro cuando la gente se moria de 900 en 900 cada dia, nos ponemos finos con las formas. Espanya es muy diferente a los demas.


----------



## Desencantado (20 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Votar a este PSOE es de sinvergüenzas



Dígaselo a INDRA.


----------



## Roedr (20 Dic 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Dígaselo a INDRA.



Si.... las próximas elecciones van a ser divertidas.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (20 Dic 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> ¿Qué dicen? Pequeño resumen, por favor.



Han dicho muy resumido que ahora lo que hay que hacer es tramitar esto como dios manda. Yo diría que no dan los números porque si es una ley orgánica no tienen la mayoría adecuada pero me huelo que harán jugada de algún modo que aún desconozco pero lo de la 1 no y como el tribunal ya no puede pararlo lo pasarán. Como si solo fuera el procedimiento lo que estaba mal.


----------



## Gubelkian (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> se llama democracia, yo si han de mandar los jueces, pues que me dejen votar a jueces. Y sobre todo preguntar si puedo pensar diferente y que pasa cuando una mayoria de votantes piensa diferente a lo que piensas 6 vocales con el mandato caducado y recusados.



Es que los jueces del TC no han dicho que el Congreso no pueda debatir o incluso aprobar lo que se propone.

Pero hay que hacerlo por el cauce correcto. Y el cauce correcto es el de reforma de Ley Orgánica, con todo su proceso y debate parlamentario, que era lo que quería evitar Pedro.


----------



## voltaire (20 Dic 2022)

Bienvenidos, resto de españoles, al “proceso” … En los últimos años muchos del resto de España se han mirado lo que pasaba en Cataluña como algo ajeno y que no va con ellos. La caca catalana no deja de ser caca española.

Empezaron planteando unas elecciones autonómicas en clave plebiscitaria, un engaño, que no ganaron en mayoría de voto. Pero nada, literalmente dijeron que calculaban, a ojo, que dentro de los Comunes algún que otro voto indepe tenían… Y apa!

Luego en el Parlament, con mayoría parlamentaria, se mearon en la mayoría de los catalanes saltándose los procedimientos y las normas. De ahí a gastarse la pasta en sus estructuras de Estadito. Populismo del duro.

En fin, aquí nos llevan insultando día tras día una minoría en voto de nacionalistas y todo su corral de funcis de la Xene.

EL PSC a base de subvenciones se la ha colado a todo el cinturón rojo de Barcelona durante décadas, hablándoles en castellano para pedirles los votos y luego… los señoritos catalanistas de PSC unos acomplejados que al final abrazan el nacionalismo más rancio. Y Ciutadans les quitó el cinturón rojo para luego entregarlo y largarse a Madrid.

Federalistas de izquierdas. Ya los tenéis en Madrid. El PSOE está manejado por esa corriente que busca la confederación galáctica de España.


----------



## Blackmoon (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> se llama democracia, yo si han de mandar los jueces, pues que me dejen votar a jueces. Y sobre todo preguntar si puedo pensar diferente y que pasa cuando una mayoria de votantes piensa diferente a lo que piensas 6 vocales con el mandato caducado y recusados.



Se llama PARTITOCRACIA u OLIGARQUÍA DE PARTIDOS.

Democracia???. No me jodas!!. En qué mundo vives?!


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Ejjjjjj que somojjjjj la soberanía popular.



donde recae la soberania popular?


----------



## Desencantado (20 Dic 2022)

Brunet entra por Teams y tiene más mierda en casa que la bombilla de una cuadra.


----------



## ShellShock (20 Dic 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Tenian prisas por dar el golpe, por alguna razón, y no creo que sea por las elecciones. Pronto sabremos la razón (interveción UE, corralito, 3GM, ataque de Marruecos...)



Quizás símplemente tener tiempo para llevar a cabo el plan completo durante las Navidades y todos los festivos hasta Reyes.

Es del manual básico de política torticera lo de colar las trampas cuando la gente está distraida, ya sea con mundiales, con fiestas, o lo que sea.

Viruelo y sus secuaces socialistas y comunistas son lo más barriobajero que ha habido en el gobierno y el parlamento de España en toda su historia, salvo quizás los rojos que provocaron la guerra civil.


----------



## George Orwell (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> si claro cuando la gente se moria de 900 en 900 cada dia, nos ponemos finos con las formas. Espanya es muy diferente a los demas.



¿El fin justifica los medios o lo parece? En Corea del Norte y Cuba creo que tampoco se declaró inconstitucional.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> donde recae la soberania popular?



En este país en el pueblo no. Aunque lo exacto es decir soberanía nacional.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Gubelkian (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> si claro cuando la gente se moria de 900 en 900 cada dia, nos ponemos finos con las formas. Espanya es muy diferente a los demas.



Es que estamos hablando de derechos fundamentales y están protegidos por nuestra cnstitución.

Lo de los muertos el TC lo tuvo muy en cuenta diciendo que pelillos a la mar. Porque si no lo hubiera dicho, hasta los policías que le pusieron una multa por ir a un supermercado que no consideraban que estaba lo suficientemente cerca, podría haber ido al trullo. Y Pedro también.

Por cierto, me fumé las restricciones lo que me salió de los cojones y más y estoy sin vacunar porque eran inconstitucionales.

Sólo faltaba que el Gobierno pudiese aprobar por mayoría simple suprimir derechos fundamentales como sucedió


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (20 Dic 2022)

Y la "Pelo Frito" echándole ovarios al asunto. Apuesto que a esta no le cae un "Forcadell", tiene bula pontificia.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> No, porque el procedimiento ya estaba establecido y no era constitucional. Al menos cautelarmente.
> 
> No se han pronunciado sobre el contenido sino sobre la forma de aprobación. Es perfectamente legítimo



si no se ha aprobado como se va a anular, es raito como votar uno mismo siendo parte. La democracia en espanya es asi.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

El Constitucional lo que hace es frenar las aspiraciones de este Gobierno totalitario, como también ocurrió al declarar ilegal los Estados de Alarma de este déspota, donde se pisotearon todos los derechos y libertades individuales


----------



## Katakroker (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> donde recae la soberania popular?



Te están vapuleando todas tus deposiciones y no te cansas. En Gibraltar teneis aguante


----------



## Gubelkian (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> si no se ha aprobado como se va a anular, es raito como votar uno mismo siendo parte. La democracia en espanya es asi.



Porque no se ha anulado ley alguna.

Sólo el procedimiento de trámite.

Y tampoco se ha anulado el procedimiento. Sólo se ha suspendido cautelarmente, hasta que el TC tenga tiempo para ver el caso.

Ahora Pedro lo que tiene que hacer es tramitarlo como corresponda, y no hurtar al Congreso y al Senado el legítimo debate sobre el asunto


----------



## George Orwell (20 Dic 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Tenian prisas por dar el golpe, por alguna razón, y no creo que sea por las elecciones. Pronto sabremos la razón (interveción UE, corralito, 3GM, ataque de Marruecos...)



Es que lo que más me preocupa particularmente es que básicamente todo este embrollo es por las dos enmiendas introducidas de última hora a la modificación del Código Penal. Las del CGPJ y el TC. Un procedimiento que SE SABE es inconstitucional. Está montando todo este tinglado la izmierda cuando en teoría podrían pasar por las Cortes esas dos enmiendas por separado y el TC no podría hacer lo que ha hecho esta vez.

Eso es lo que a mí me hace pensar que estos días vamos a ver cosas extremadamente graves.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Y la "Pelo Frito" echándole ovarios al asunto. Apuesto que a esta no le cae un "Forcadell", tiene bula pontificia.



Meritxell Batet comparece en rueda de prensa.


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> donde recae la soberania popular?



En sus representantes. Los políticos que votan y los poderes del estado recogidos en la Constitución Española. 
La soberanía popular está tanto en los políticos votados como en el Jefe de Estado que es el Rey y en los Jueces.


----------



## hotice (20 Dic 2022)

Es penoso que esto sea así, que los 6 conservadores hayan votado a favor y los 5 progresistas en contra.

¿De verdad no tienen criterio propio? Ni se pueden poner de acuerdo?

Dice muy poco de la imparcialidad de este TC...


----------



## rey0 (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> se llama democracia, yo si han de mandar los jueces, pues que me dejen votar a jueces. Y sobre todo preguntar si puedo pensar diferente y que pasa cuando una mayoria de votantes piensa diferente a lo que piensas 6 vocales con el mandato caducado y recusados.



Pues sencillamente, que los jueces los elijan los mismos jueces y no los partidos políticos en parte. Así, todo esto no sería discutible......Pero no, eso lo propuso el PP y el PSOE se opone.

Entonces, quién es quién no le interesa organismos independientes. Lo demás tontería, claro y conciso, alguien quiere controlar todos los poderes y punto. Discusiones tontas ninguna y tu argumento lo es


----------



## cuartosinascensor (20 Dic 2022)

Entre esto y lo de los violadores a la calle el PSOE va de ridículo en ridículo. Me parece que se han pasado de frenada, últimamente no dan una.


----------



## ShellShock (20 Dic 2022)

Soberanía popular = lo que nos salga del rabo a mí y a mis amigos piojosos comunistas


----------



## Roedr (20 Dic 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Y la "Pelo Frito" echándole ovarios al asunto. Apuesto que a esta no le cae un "Forcadell", tiene bula pontificia.



Meritxel es lista y no va a poner su buena vida en riesgo haciendo un desacato. 

El que ha salido con cara de haber perdido la tanda de penalties es el Bolaños.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Gubelkian (20 Dic 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Es que lo que más me preocupa particularmente es que básicamente todo este embrollo es por las dos enmiendas introducidas de última hora a la modificación del Código Penal. Las del CGPJ y el TC. Un procedimiento que SE SABE es inconstitucional. Está montando todo este tinglado la izmierda cuando en teoría podrían pasar por las Cortes esas dos enmiendas por separado y el TC no podría hacer lo que ha hecho esta vez.
> 
> Eso es lo que a mí me hace pensar que estos días vamos a ver cosas extremadamente graves.



Es que ha sido la puta cabezonada de Pedro de hacerlo así, con toda la chulería y sus huevos toreros. Supongo que porque tendrá prisa.

Pero ciertamente el TC se ha metido sólo con el procedimiento, y lo ha suspendido cautelarmente.


----------



## CommiePig (20 Dic 2022)

fariseismo, autocracia e irracionalidad voluntarista, grandioso el partido sanchista

fraudez ha parasitado un partido ya creado, como hicieron hitler y stalin


----------



## Blackmoon (20 Dic 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Y la "Pelo Frito" echándole ovarios al asunto. Apuesto que a esta no le cae un "Forcadell", tiene bula pontificia.


----------



## George Orwell (20 Dic 2022)

hotice dijo:


> Es penoso que esto sea así, que los 6 conservadores hayan votado a favor y los 5 progresistas en contra.
> 
> ¿De verdad no tienen criterio propio? Ni se pueden poner de acuerdo?
> 
> Dice muy poco de la imparcialidad de este TC...



Esto pasa por dejar que los políticos elijan los jueces del CGPJ y a los miembros del TC.


----------



## Gubelkian (20 Dic 2022)

hotice dijo:


> Es penoso que esto sea así, que los 6 conservadores hayan votado a favor y los 5 progresistas en contra.
> 
> ¿De verdad no tienen criterio propio? Ni se pueden poner de acuerdo?
> 
> Dice muy poco de la imparcialidad de este TC...



Pues imagínese la del siguiente.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Es que estamos hablando de derechos fundamentales y están protegidos por nuestra cnstitución.
> 
> Lo de los muertos el TC lo tuvo muy en cuenta diciendo que pelillos a la mar. Porque si no lo hubiera dicho, hasta los policías que le pusieron una multa por ir a un supermercado que no consideraban que estaba lo suficientemente cerca, podría haber ido al trullo. Y Pedro también.
> 
> ...



existe el derecho al bien comun, en este orden: seguridad, paz, orden, tranquilidad, libertad, justicia. La libertad es el 5 concepto Porque s mancillada temporalmente, la muerte de 900 personas es permanente.


----------



## Pollepolle (20 Dic 2022)

Los fachaS ya no hablais de la separacion de poderes ahora?? Jajajjajajaja Osea que el poder judicial si que puede parar a un gobierno elegido democraticamente jajajajajajajaja


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Increíble los troles y propagandistas progres por aquí sueltos. Que falta de escrúpulos y que afán de dictadura que tienen.


----------



## Roedr (20 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Es que ha sido la puta cabezonada de Pedro de hacerlo así, con toda la chulería y sus huevos toreros. Supongo que porque tendrá prisa.
> 
> Pero ciertamente el TC se ha metido sólo con el procedimiento, y lo ha suspendido cautelarmente.



Que va a salir el golpe del Sepulturero tarde o temprano está clarísimo.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## L'omertá (20 Dic 2022)

Quiero dar un golpe de estado ultraderechista y fascista


----------



## Roedr (20 Dic 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



¿Dónde está el bote para mandarle unos mariachis a Bolaños?.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

El TC no ha entrado en el fondo de la propuesta, sólo indica que es manifiestamente inconstitucional introducir modificaciones de ese calado por la vía de enmiendas por la puerta de atrás a una ley que nada tiene que ver con lo que se quiere modificar.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Probablemente porque ningun pais del mundo se atribuyo poderes que no otorga ese estado de alarma.



ji ji ji


----------



## Blackmoon (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> si le ya votsdo mucha gente, si se puede permitir.



La gente no vota al presidente del senado.


----------



## Gubelkian (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> existe el derecho al bien comun, en este orden: seguridad, paz, orden, tranquilidad, libertad, justicia. La libertad es el 5 concepto Porque s mancillada temporalmente, la muerte de 900 personas es permanente.



Bueno, pero eso se lo saca usted de sus cojones.

La Constitución no establece ni esa jerarquía que dice usted ni nada por el estilo.

Y a esa gente le pagan por interpretar la Constitución, no para establecer la jerarquía que les salga de los cojones.

Porque yo también le puedo poner una jerarquía distinta salida de mis carlistas cojones:

Dios, Patria, Rey, Fueros y Tradición, por este orden, y es tan jerarquía como la suya. Lo que pasa es que nuestra Constitución .o va de eso.


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Dic 2022)

La verdad es que el Pruches fué sólo el principio. Los golpistas siempre han estado en Madrid, solo que Castaluña era el flanco más débil y es por donde han empezado la voladura del Estado.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tú eres tonto. Podían haberte encerrado en casa de forma legal con otros estados de emergencia recogidos en la Constitución debidamente tramitados.



habria que haber desplegado el ejercito, no era el caso apropiado.


----------



## Kbkubito (20 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Vaya, como con el Parlament en 2017.
> 
> En 2017 el recurso al TC lo realizó el PSOE, y hoy es el PSOE quien sigue los pasos de ER, los PODEMOS periféricos, la derechona catalanista, etc.
> 
> A ver si hay suerte y Sanchinflas se va a Bruselas escondido en un maletero.



O mas lejos!


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Asaltar el poder judicial y el constitucional con una enmienda en la ley que elimina la sedición y rebaja la malvarsación es ilegal: "Los letrados del Congreso dicen que es ilícito reformar el TC y el CGPJ en la ley que elimina la sedición" PSOE.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (20 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Meritxel es lista y no va a poner su buena vida en riesgo haciendo un desacato.
> 
> El que ha salido con cara de haber perdido la tanda de penalties es el Bolaños.



Creo recordar que se comentó en un diario que se solicitó a la mesa de congreso suspender la tramitación por que se encontraron visos de inconstitucionalidad. Los letrados respaldaron la propuesta y, "Pelo Frito" hizo oidos sordos aludiendo a la socorrida frase "Aquí mando yo".
Esto ha alcanzado unos niveles de putrefacción tal que no creo que se atrevan a traspasar ciertos límites. Hasta aquí se huele el canguelo que emana de circulos políticos.
Respecto al "Buñuelo"...¡¡¡APESTA A CADAVER POLÍTICO!!! Una vez que se coma los turrones lo mandan para casa.


----------



## Visilleras (20 Dic 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> A ver qué maldad planean Sánchez y Bolaños ahora. Seguro que peor que la anterior.



No lo dudes


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Bueno, pero eso se lo saca usted de sus cojones.
> 
> La Constitución no establece ni esa jerarquía que dice usted ni nada por el estilo.
> 
> ...



aplica el sentido comun sobre la irreparabilidad.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> ¿El fin justifica los medios o lo parece? En Corea del Norte y Cuba creo que tampoco se declaró inconstitucional.



y? en toda europa tampoco.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Pues quitemos a los 4 magistrados con mandato caducado (dos de cada tendencia) y que vote el resto. Me temo que el resultado sería el mismo ¿no? O sólo hay que quitar a los de un lado?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


> Te están vapuleando todas tus deposiciones y no te cansas. En Gibraltar teneis aguante



solos detras de la verja, eso forja caracter.


----------



## ShellShock (20 Dic 2022)

Veo a mucho rojo de mierda hijo de la gran puta lloriqueando "¡ejjjjque ze eztá ninguneando al legilativo, que es el representanteh der puebloh, güeeeeeee, güeeeeee! ¡fatxas-natsis-franco-pantano-jicler! ¡güeeeee!".

A ver, si algún rojo subnormal me lee, que se entere ya de una puta vez de cómo funciona esto:

La ley es suprema. Y dentro de la ley, en lo más alto está LA CONSTITUCIÓN. Nadie se la puede saltar dentro del país donde está vigente.

Luego están los 3 poderes, cada uno con su función:

Legislativo: hacer la ley
Judicial: velar por que se cumpla la ley
Ejecutivo: administrar el país
Resulta que si el legislativo o el ejecutivo se saltan la Constitución, el judicial les tiene que parar los pies. Aquí no se está ninguneando a ningún poder, está funcionando perfectamente el mecanismo de los tres poderes. Esto es lo que impide que, por ejemplo, mañana mismo el Frente Popular saque una ley por la que se nos condena a muerte a todos los no rojos de mierda.

En otras ocasiones ya ha fallado el sistema, como por ejemplo permitiendo que se apruebe una ley de violencia de género que contradice la Constitución. Pero en esta ocasión precisamente está funcionando como debería.

Hijosdeputa analfabetos rojos de mierda. A llorar a las faldas de vuestra puta madre.


----------



## Gubelkian (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> habria que haber desplegado el ejercito, no era el caso apropiado.



No: porque no hay Ejército.

Ese Ejército es demasiado reducido. El Gobierno no tiene capacidad para hacer frente a una desobediencia de gran calibre porque sólo tiene unos 120-140k militares (el doble que Guardias Civiles con suerte). De los cuales muchos son especialistas inútiles para contención de masas o labores policiales.

Deplegar al Ejército sólo vale para apoyar a la policía y de forma muy, muy limitada. De heho, se les desplegó para hacer el paripé de que hacían hospitalillos de campaña.


----------



## rey0 (20 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Los fachaS ya no hablais de la separacion de poderes ahora?? Jajajjajajaja Osea que el poder judicial si que puede parar a un gobierno elegido democraticamente jajajajajajajaja



En democracia si no se ajusta a derecho, si puede. En este y en cualquier país donde exista, separación de poderes. En los que no la hay....Tiene un nombre y se llama dictadura. ( Quizás y solo quizás, ese sea el sistema que te gusta)


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Ahora nos falta una manifestación contra el Tribunal Constitucional encabezada por Sánchez. Y de disparate nada, que no sería la primera vez que lo hace el PSOE.


----------



## Klisman (20 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Es que los jueces del TC no han dicho que el Congreso no pueda debatir o incluso aprobar lo que se propone.
> 
> Pero hay que hacerlo por el cauce correcto. Y el cauce correcto es el de reforma de Ley Orgánica, con todo su proceso y debate parlamentario, que era lo que quería evitar Pedro.



No intentes razonar con quien no quiere razonar


----------



## Conde Duckula (20 Dic 2022)

Ahora solo falta que le echen huevos y lo lleven a la cárcel. Razones no les faltan.


----------



## Roedr (20 Dic 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Creo recordar que se comentó en un diario que se solicitó a la mesa de congreso suspender la tramitación por que se encontraron visos de inconstitucionalidad. Los letrados respaldaron la propuesta y, "Pelo Frito" hizo oidos sordos aludiendo a la socorrida frase "Aquí mando yo".
> Esto ha alcanzado unos niveles de putrefacción tal que no creo que se atrevan a traspasar ciertos límites. Hasta aquí se huele el canguelo que emana de circulos políticos.
> Respecto al "Buñuelo"...¡¡¡APESTA A CADAVER POLÍTICO!!! Una vez que se coma los turrones lo mandan para casa.



Esto sólo es un contratiempo. La PSOE va a seguir con el golpe de estado hasta lograrlo.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Porque no se ha anulado ley alguna.
> 
> Sólo el procedimiento de trámite.
> 
> ...



es lo que haran mañana a las 9 de la mañana y,porque los suciatas son unos cagados, si fuera por podemos desobedecen y acusacion de prevaricacion al consejo del poder judicial, 4 años de carcel para batet y victoria segura en europa, que por cierto estan tomando nota en el greco.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

"El PSOE cumple la Constitución todos los días", dicen los de los que vulneraron derechos fundamentales con estados de alarma inconstitucionales y reforman leyes de forma fraudulenta.


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Esto sólo es un contratiempo. La PSOE va a seguir con el golpe de estado hasta lograrlo.



Realmente, parece que el Sanchez no trabaja para los sseparatistas, sino que los sseparatistas trabajan para que el Sanchez y la extrema Izquierda puedan dar un Golpe de Estado en España.


----------



## Gubelkian (20 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Veo a mucho rojo de mierda hijo de la gran puta lloriqueando "¡ejjjjque ze eztá ninguneando al legilativo, que es el representanteh der puebloh, güeeeeeee, güeeeeee! ¡fatxas-natsis-franco-pantano-jicler! ¡güeeeee!".
> 
> A ver, si algún rojo subnormal me lee, que se entere ya de una puta vez de cómo funciona esto:
> 
> ...



El TC no es parte del Poder Judicial.

Es un Órgano Constitucional que yo diría que encaja más como parte del poder legislativo, aunque no parlamentario. El TC ejerce como legislador negativo, y los casos en los que puede pronunciarse están tasados.

Por otra parte, tampoco tiene fuerza ejecutiva para hacer cumplir sus resoluciones. Aunque si el Gobierno no las ejecuta, sí que estaríamos ante una crisis constitucional de primerísima magnitud.

En el caso que nos ocupa, es sencillísimo hacerle caso, separar la tramitación y proceder. Además es que el TC tiene razón en esto.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (20 Dic 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Ahora solo falta que le echen huevos y lo lleven a la cárcel. Razones no les faltan.



Veo infinitamente mas probable que simplemente ignoren al TC como si no existiese y sigan a lo suyo poniendo cualquier excusa.
Al final el que se sale con al suya es el que tiene el poder de imponer su criterio, que ahora mismo es Sanchez, por mas que nos pese.
Antes de que alguien diga que es ilegal, a esta gente se la sopla totalmente.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> En sus representantes. Los políticos que votan y los poderes del estado recogidos en la Constitución Española.
> La soberanía popular está tanto en los políticos votados como en el Jefe de Estado que es el Rey y en los Jueces.



pero tu que votas politicos o jueces y Reyes?


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

No sé, pero a mí me parece preocupante que haya 5 miembros del Tribunal Constitucional que estén dispuestos a tragarse absolutamente todo lo que les ordene Sánchez.


----------



## montytorri (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> habria que haber desplegado el ejercito, no era el caso apropiado.



Ah pero que no salió el ejército a la calle?


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (20 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Por otra parte, tampoco tiene fuerza ejecutiva para hacer cumplir sus resoluciones. Aunque si el Gobierno no las ejecuta, sí que estaríamos ante una crisis constitucional de primerísima magnitud.



Aqui esta el tema, me da que el PSOE es perfectamente capaz de hacer esto con el TC:


----------



## Roedr (20 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Realmente, parece que el Sanchez no trabaja para los sseparatistas, sino que los sseparatistas trabajan para que el Sanchez y la extrema Izquierda puedan dar un Golpe de Estado en España.



Son uña y carne. Yo soy incapaz de distinguir a la PSOE de ERC y demás escoria separatista. Son los descendientes frustrados de los perdedores de la Guerra Civil, están llenos de odio.


----------



## Gubelkian (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> es lo que haran mañana a las 9 de la mañana y,porque los suciatas son unos cagados, si fuera por podemos desobedecen y acusacion de prevaricacion al consejo del poder judicial, 4 años de carcel para batet y victoria segura en europa, que por cierto estan tomando nota en el greco.



El caso es que no lo harán, que es lo importante. Acatarán y ya está.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



no existe ningun politico sin telepronter, ninguno…


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Siempre que el Tribunal Constitucional ha cedido a las presiones y amenazas de la organización PSOE, España ha sufrido una involución democrática. La más dañina, hasta ahora, cuando consagró que los derechos no son iguales para hombres que para mujeres.


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> pero tu que votas politicos o jueces y Reyes?



¿Conoces algún país donde la gente vote al los Jueces?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Asaltar el poder judicial y el constitucional con una enmienda en la ley que elimina la sedición y rebaja la malvarsación es ilegal: "Los letrados del Congreso dicen que es ilícito reformar el TC y el CGPJ en la ley que elimina la sedición" PSOE.



no va por ahi, va de los 160.000 euretes que cobran y de perder la mayoria conservadora, les importa una mierda la sedicion y la malversacion, no hasvisto la ultima sentencia contra el pp?


----------



## ShellShock (20 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> El TC no es parte del Poder Judicial.
> 
> Es un Órgano Constitucional que yo diría que encaja más como parte del poder legislativo, aunque no parlamentario. El TC ejerce como legislador negativo, y los casos en los que puede pronunciarse están tasados.
> 
> ...



Bueno, no es parte del judicial pero tiene una función de verificación, entiendo. Así que si el legislativo se salta la Constitución, el TC tiene que pararle los pies, que es lo que ha hecho.


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Son uña y carne. Yo soy incapaz de distinguir a la PSOE de ERC y demás escoria separatista. Son los descendientes frustrados de los perdedores de la Guerra Civil, están llenos de odio.



Realmente es como si fuesen el mismo partido político, y ambos con el mismo objetivo de dar un golpe de Estado en España ,como en Venezuela.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> ¿Conoces algún país donde la gente vote al los Jueces?



por eso no reside la sobrania popular en ellos, como maximo la garantia del funcionamiento, pero no legilan._s_


----------



## hijodeputin (20 Dic 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> El CONSENSO es la MADRE DE LA CORRUPCIÓN.



El consenso es la madre de las oligarquias, o por lo menos uno de sus principios de funcionamiento


----------



## Roedr (20 Dic 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> El CONSENSO es la MADRE DE LA CORRUPCIÓN.



Sin duda. Los peor son los periodistas HDP a los que se les llena la boca con esa palabra.


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> por eso no reside la sobrania popular en ellos, como maximo la garantia del funcionamiento, pero no legilan._s_



Si que reside en los Jueces, ya que ellos se rigen por la Constitución que es la Ley Suprema votada por el pueblo Español.


----------



## Nicors (20 Dic 2022)

Se le da demasiada importancia a Sánchez y no es sino un perro a las órdenes de bildu y erc; un rojo ignorante un extremista de izquierda que no sabe ni por donde le da el aire.
Sánchez eres un paleto rojo ignorante.


----------



## Roedr (20 Dic 2022)

Bueno, a gozar del careto de Bolaños antes de que los rojos golpistas de la PSOE vuelvan a embestir.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> No: porque no hay Ejército.
> 
> Ese Ejército es demasiado reducido. El Gobierno no tiene capacidad para hacer frente a una desobediencia de gran calibre porque sólo tiene unos 120-140k militares (el doble que Guardias Civiles con suerte). De los cuales muchos son especialistas inútiles para contención de masas o labores policiales.
> 
> Deplegar al Ejército sólo vale para apoyar a la policía y de forma muy, muy limitada. De heho, se les desplegó para hacer el paripé de que hacían hospitalillos de campaña.





montytorri dijo:


> Ah pero que no salió el ejército a la calle?



no mucho solo a las residencias.


----------



## Pollepolle (20 Dic 2022)

rey0 dijo:


> En democracia si no se ajusta a derecho, si puede. En este y en cualquier país donde exista, separación de poderes. En los que no la hay....Tiene un nombre y se llama dictadura. ( Quizás y solo quizás, ese sea el sistema que te gusta)



Que si, que lo entiendo, que como los el cgpj y el tc esta lleno de "fachas con toga", los jueces pueden hacer lo que les pase por el rabo jajajajajaja.


----------



## ShellShock (20 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Se le da demasiada importancia a Sánchez y no es sino un perro a las órdenes de bildu y erc; un rojo ignorante un extremista de izquierda que no sabe ni por donde le da el aire.
> Sánchez eres un paleto rojo ignorante.



Sí, si Viruelo como individuo es un mierdas y un don nadie.

El problema es que es el hombre de paja que las élites financieras han elegido para implantar el NWO en España y endeudar al país hasta las trancas para esclavizarnos a los españoles en la trampa de la deuda perpetua.

Es un mierdas, pero el mierdas que está llevando a cabo todo el plan maligno para destruirnos.


----------



## Roedr (20 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Se le da demasiada importancia a Sánchez y no es sino un perro a las órdenes de bildu y erc; un rojo ignorante un extremista de izquierda que no sabe ni por donde le da el aire.
> Sánchez eres un paleto rojo ignorante.



Que va.... el Sepulturero es el amo. Son los etarras y golpistas los que lo necesitan a él, no al revés. No subestiméis a ese perro.


----------



## Nicors (20 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que va.... el Sepulturero es el amo. Son los etarras y golpistas los que lo necesitan a él, no al revés. No subestiméis a ese perro.



Es un perro comunista a las órdenes de Pablo Iglesias, de erc y bildu que son los que gobiernan.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (20 Dic 2022)

Can Cervecero dijo:


> La Democracia dependiendo de la mayoría ideológica de los miembros del TC.
> 
> Mal vamos




El rumbo de España dependiendo de los votos de un partido que dio un golpe de Estado hace 5 años y otro filoterrorista. 

Mal vamos

Aaaah...que con los separatistas y la ETA estáis contentos, verdad?


----------



## Sir Connor (20 Dic 2022)

La España profunda mesetaria en todo su esplendor , jueces corruptos fachas de mierda favoreciendo a los hijos de la gran puta del PP y la escoria patriotica de mierda de Vox , mas asco no puedo dar la puta España que puto asco de pais de estercolero de fachas de mierda


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que va.... el Sepulturero es el amo. Son los etarras y golpistas los que lo necesitan a él, no al revés. No subestiméis a ese perro.



Eso es lo que yo estoy pensando, que el Sanchez ha usado a los subnormales sseparatistas y de podemos para dar un golpe de estado.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (20 Dic 2022)

Dos aclaraciones que arrojen algo de luz a los estúpidos ignorantes que se pasean por estos andurriales ciegos en los más básicos preceptos democráticos.
1º Mañana el congreso redacta una ley donde se obliga, bajo pena de muerte su incumplimiento, a que toda la población se pinche la pócima, obligando a que todo ciudadano porte una acreditación, que se ha de llevar obligatoriamente y cuyo incumplimiento conlleva penas de cárcel.

Por lo que observo, según ciertas mentes obtusas, como el congreso y el senado lo aprueban nadie puede rebatirlo y se ha de aprobar si o si. Y si hay dudas o se observa que es incinstitucional, pues se presenta el recurso al tribunal constitucional. Bien.

*¡¡¡Y QUIÉN COÑO SE HACE CARGO DE LOS MUERTOS, EJECUTADOS EN EL INTERIN HASTA QUE EL TRIBUNAL REDACTE UNA SENTENCIA!!!*

A partir que aparece en el B.O.E. ya se puede comenzar a ejecutar al personal. Y el TC puede (según quién lo componga) tardar el tiempo que estime conveniente según quien lo haya nombrado,

2º Unos cuatreros roban ganado a un ranchero.
El Sheriff y la patrulla los persiguen hasta que logran alcanzarlos.

A) Utilizando la democracia, se vota, decidiendo colgarlos. ¡¡¡Y DEMOCRÁTICAMENTE SON LINCHADOS!!!
B) Existe una ley, en la constitución, que impone que se realice un juicio con juez, fiscal, defensor y jurado a cualquier delincuente antes de ser penado (caso de ser culpable). ¡¡¡LOS CUATREROS SON LLEVADOS A JUICIO Y, SI LA LEY CONLLEVA LA PENA CAPITAL, SE LES AHORCA... LEGALMENTE!!!

Pues bien, al parecer los políticos de este país solo aplican la opción A) y solo cuando les beneficia.

A ver si nos aclaramos.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (20 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Es un perro comunista a las órdenes de Pablo Iglesias, de erc y bildu que son los que gobiernan.



Sanchez es basicamente malo, egoista y brutalmente capaz manipulando.
Bildu y ERC son sus herramientas.
El PSOE su principal victima, cuando se vaya el PSOE sufrira como se pueden ni imaginar, casi tanto como el pais como tal mientras dure.

Aqui el grandisimo problema es Sanchez, mejor no equivocarse con eso.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> 4 años sin querer ponerse de acuerdo por 3/5 partes, la ley esta hecha para llegar a un acuerdo, hasta cuando hay que esperar?



El Sánchez ha asaltado todas las instituciones que ha podido, como para regalarle también la Justicia...


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

a ver los dos vocales recusados son los que le dieron el master de la juan carlos 1 a fracasado y sifuentes, luego los recusan por peperros y dicen que no y depues los recusan por ser parte, se les acaba el chollo de los 160.000 anuales y tambien dicen que son competentes para decidir sobre algo que les falta. La justicia espanyola es elegante!


El GRECO pide desbloquear la renovación del CGPJ y critica la reforma que le impide hacer nombramientos en funciones


MADRID, 5 Dic. (EUROPA PRESS) - El Grupo de Estados contra la Corrupción (GRECO) del Consejo de Europa ha lamentado este lunes la falta de avances en la renovación del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ) y ha instado a las "autoridades" a desbloquear esta situación "crítica" de bloqueo que ayer domingo alcanzó los cuatro años ante la incapacidad de las formaciones políticas de llegar a un acuerdo para nombrar a los 20 vocales del órgano de gobierno de los jueces. "Esta es una si ...

Leer más: El GRECO pide desbloquear la renovación del CGPJ y critica la reforma que le impide hacer nombramientos en funciones

(c) 2022 Europa Press. Está expresamente prohibida la redistribución y la redifusión de este contenido sin su previo y expreso consentimiento.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

con hechos consumados todas, preventivamente ninguna. Spain is diferent!


----------



## Nicors (20 Dic 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Sanchez es un basicamente malo, egoista y brutalmente capaz manipulando.
> Bildu y ERC son sus herramientas.
> El PSOE su principal victima, cuando se vaya el PSOE sufrira como se pueden ni imaginar, casi tanto como el pais como tal mientras dure.
> 
> Aqui el grandisimo problema es Sanchez, mejor no equivocarse con eso.



Que no, que es un paleto rojo y un descerebrado, los hijoputas votantes rojos han puesto ahí a un psicópata asesino, un vividor de falcón, y un bolivariano que nos encerró y nos mandó al ejército para callarnos.
Hijoputas votantes de los rojos ustedes sois los culpables.


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Dic 2022)

Es sseparatista catalán, no es culpa suya, es lo que tiene que sus padres fuesen hermanos.


----------



## Terminus (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> a ver los dos vocales recusados son los que le dieron el master de la juan carlos 1 a fracasado y sifuentes, luego los recusan por peperros y dicen que no y depues los recusan por ser parte, se les acaba el chollo de los 160.000 anuales y tambien dicen que son competentes para decidir sobre algo que les falta. La justicia espanyola es elegante!
> 
> 
> El GRECO pide desbloquear la renovación del CGPJ y critica la reforma que le impide hacer nombramientos en funciones
> ...



Tu eres un cagalán. Tu opinión vale mierda.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> El Sánchez ha asaltado todas las instituciones que ha podido, como para regalarle también la Justicia...



solo coge lo que es suyo, por el apoyo parlamentario que dispone.


----------



## Visilleras (20 Dic 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Bueno pues nada ahora a escuchar durante dias que los jueces del tribunal constitucional atacan "la democracia", que si es un tribunal no legitimo, que si la voluntad democratica, que si las camaras son la representacion de la soberania del pueblo, etc.
> 
> El PSOE lleva ya mucho tiempo, desde la mocion de censura, completamente desatado y sin frenos. Cada vez se mete en un hoyo mas profundo del que no puede salir sin asumir un coste electoral (y puede que hasta penal) enorme y por tanto continua creando problemas mayores para tapar los anteriores.
> 
> ...



A todos los nuevos o a los despistados: Se lean ustedes este breve texto y retengan en la sesera el último párrafo, hagan el favor


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Tu eres un cagalán. Tu opinión vale mierda.



la mia si, pero la de justici europa esta por encima del constitucional.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> solo coge lo que es suyo, por el apoyo parlamentario que dispone.




El apoyo de partidos antiespañoles y uno de ellos lleno de etarras. Pues que le follen.


----------



## Dj Puesto (20 Dic 2022)

pues le queda un voto, con que cuele al presidente que tiene voto de calidad en caso de empate ya está hecho. Esto es como la ilegalización de Bildu, estoy seguro que si Pedro mañana somete a votación asesinar niños a latigazos también sus 5 jueces votan a favor, es escandaloso, hay ciertas cosas que si hubiese separación de poderes de verdad de 11 jueces los 11 votarían no, pero eso jamás ocurre casualidad casualidosa.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Es sseparatista catalán, no es culpa suya, es lo que tiene que sus padres fuesen hermanos.



no,no de padres separados tambien. Separatista, separado…


----------



## Pollepolle (20 Dic 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Veo infinitamente mas probable que simplemente ignoren al TC como si no existiese y sigan a lo suyo poniendo cualquier excusa.
> Al final el que se sale con al suya es el que tiene el poder de imponer su criterio, que ahora mismo es Sanchez, por mas que nos pese.
> Antes de que alguien diga que es ilegal, a esta gente se la sopla totalmente.



Cualquier excusa no, el poder legislativo es inviolable.


----------



## Feriri88 (20 Dic 2022)

Y que se folla a la presidenta del congreso


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> El apoyo de partidos antiespañoles y uno de ellos lleno de etarras. Pues que le follen.



la democracia es asi, el pp solo puede pactar con vox, ya se ha visto en el tema del constitucional, que no le da para pactar con el psoe.


----------



## Feriri88 (20 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Cualquier excusa no, el poder legislativo es inviolable.




Ah si. Pues el otro día violaron policialmentr a una vicepresidenta Europea


----------



## MarloStanfield (20 Dic 2022)

Jodete perro Sánchez, golpistas al paredón


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (20 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Que no, que es un paleto rojo y un descerebrado, los hijoputas votantes rojos han puesto ahí a un psicópata asesino, un vividor de falcón, y un bolivariano que nos encerró y nos mandó al ejército para callarnos.
> Hijoputas votantes de los rojos ustedes sois los culpables.



No te enteras de nada.
A Sanchez vender el pais a ERC Bildu o su puta madre le sale gratis porque SE LA PELA totalmente.
El solo ve una ecuacion de equilibrio de votos para reinar, el resto es irrelevante.


----------



## Visilleras (20 Dic 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Es que el disparate es de niveles realmente bolivarianos. Y lo peor es que seguramente hayan hecho eso, atacar la constitucion, para distraer del hecho de que las leyes que quieren modificar (para eliminar/atenuar) son delitos que ellos estan cometiendo.
> 
> Es como si para tapar que has matado a tu pareja vas y lanzas una bomba nuclear.




Efectivamente.

Por cierto ¿qué ha dicho Batet?
¿Acata o no?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Dos aclaraciones que arrojen algo de luz a los estúpidos ignorantes que se pasean por estos andurriales ciegos en los más básicos preceptos democráticos.
> 1º Mañana el congreso redacta una ley donde se obliga, bajo pena de muerte su incumplimiento, a que toda la población se pinche la pócima, obligando a que todo ciudadano porte una acreditación, que se ha de llevar obligatoriamente y cuyo incumplimiento conlleva penas de cárcel.
> 
> Por lo que observo, según ciertas mentes obtusas, como el congreso y el senado lo aprueban nadie puede rebatirlo y se ha de aprobar si o si. Y si hay dudas o se observa que es incinstitucional, pues se presenta el recurso al tribunal constitucional. Bien.
> ...



tambien te puede obligar un juez a vacunarte, la diferencia es que el politico lo has elegido tu, al juez no.


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Dic 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Bueno pues nada ahora a escuchar durante dias que los jueces del tribunal constitucional atacan "la democracia", que si es un tribunal no legitimo, que si la voluntad democratica, que si las camaras son la representacion de la soberania del pueblo, etc.
> 
> El PSOE lleva ya mucho tiempo, desde la mocion de censura, completamente desatado y sin frenos. Cada vez se mete en un hoyo mas profundo del que no puede salir sin asumir un coste electoral (y puede que hasta penal) enorme y por tanto continua creando problemas mayores para tapar los anteriores.
> 
> ...



Exactamente igual que los sseparatistas catalanes. La bola de nieve era tan grande que sólo les quedaba ir para adelante, hasta landapandancia de broma de los 8 segundos y posterior fuga a Bélgica.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (20 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Cualquier excusa no, el poder legislativo es inviolable.



Sujetame el cubata y tal. Poco a poco y entonces de repente.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ah si. Pues el otro día violaron policialmentr a una vicepresidenta Europea



pero por un acto fehaciente, no la detuvieron antes de que robara. Minory report!


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> tambien te puede obligar un juez a vacunarte, la diferencia es que el politico lo has elegido tu, al juez no.



El juez no te obliga a nada, es la ley que ellos aplican. Si no te gusta presentas recurso.


----------



## furia porcina (20 Dic 2022)

Pero ojo! 5 a 6. No se ha parado absolutamente nada. Que haya 5 traidores que intenten dinamitar el poder judicial desde dentro ya nos da una idea de que estamos viviendo nuestros últimos momentos en democracia. Es cuestión de tiempo, no mucho, que esa mayoría cambie y todo se vaya al garete.

Yo por otro lado, apostaría todo lo que tengo a que alguno de los 6 que han votado en contra, entrará en la necroporra de 2022.


----------



## Terminus (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> tambien te puede obligar un juez a vacunarte, la diferencia es que el politico lo has elegido tu, al juez no.



Eso es una puta mentira. En España nadie ha elegido a bilduetarras y golpistas cagalanes para que gobiernen.


----------



## valensalome (20 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> El parlamento lo eligen los ciudadanos, aunque sea con el sistema de listas de partido, pero los parlamentarios se deben al voto de los ciudadanos. Con los jueces del TC, no es así. No tienen ningún derecho a interrumpir el proceso parlamentario, y el ejecutivo y el parlamento harán bien en no hacerles ningún caso.
> 
> Digo esto desde mi total antipatía hacia el gobierno actual, y especialmente hacia Sánchez, pero esto de los jueces es inaceptable. Espero que se les ignore, y a ver qué hacen entonces...



Lo que ocurre es el detalle de que un Tribunal Constitucional está precisamente para evitar que los políticos hagan lo que les salga de los cojones al margen de la Constitución, osea las leyes.. Un detallito sin importancia, ojalá fueran más imparciales y menos políticos también.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> tambien te puede obligar un juez a vacunarte, la diferencia es que el politico lo has elegido tu, al juez no.



El juez hará lo que el político decida (cumplirá las leyes emanadas del parlamento). 
Lo que no se ha de perder de referencia es que, si "la oposición" plantea que se ha de tomar "medidas cautelares" para evitar males mayores, quien ha de velar por el cumplimiento de la constitución está en disposición de paralizar (transitoriamente) su tramitación.
Caso distinto es que se viva en un país de asesinos y mafiosos y el matar a la gente sea legal y constitucional...¡¡¡En ese caso nada que objetar!!!


----------



## AssGaper (20 Dic 2022)

Hay que ver la pirueta intencionada en la decoración para que no pareciese una swastica de toda la vida jaja


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Dic 2022)

6 a 5 : o sea 5 "jueces" son golpistas

y mas aun : o sea 11 tios (entre ellos varias charos) son los que deciden si se da un golpe de estado en España o no, ajá....


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Eso es una puta mentira. En España nadie ha elegido a bilduetarras y golpistas cagalanes para que gobiernen.



espanya el sistema es parlamentario proporcional el que nos dimos entre todos no?


----------



## valensalome (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> 4 años sin querer ponerse de acuerdo por 3/5 partes, la ley esta hecha para llegar a un acuerdo, hasta cuando hay que esperar?



Hasta que se pongan de acuerdo 3/5 partes, para eso se hizo para que no fuera suficiente el "acuerdo" de una mayoría simple de gentuza


----------



## Pedorro (20 Dic 2022)

unoquepasa dijo:


> Los progresistas se han apoyado en la doctrina del* Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos *que recoge que, antes de adoptar cualquier decisión, se debe examinar la composición del tribunal para cumplir con la exigencia de apariencia de imparcialidad de sus miembros.




Me descojono.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> El juez hará lo que el político decida (cumplirá las leyes emanadas del parlamento).
> Lo que no se ha de perder de referencia es que, si "la oposición" plantea que se ha de tomar "medidas cautelares" para evitar males mayores, quien ha de velar por el cumplimiento de la constitución está en disposición de paralizar (transitoriamente) su tramitación.
> Caso distinto es que se viva en un país de asesinos y mafiosos y el matar a la gente sea legal y constitucional...¡¡¡En ese caso nada que objetar!!!



pero seran medidas cautelarisismas para hechos consumados no paralizar una Propuesta. Para eso estan medidas cautelares.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

valensalome dijo:


> Hasta que se pongan de acuerdo 3/5 partes, para eso se hizo para que no fuera suficiente el "acuerdo" de una mayoría simple de gentuza



el greco dice que no!

El GRECO pide desbloquear la renovación del CGPJ y critica la reforma que le impide hacer nombramientos en funciones


MADRID, 5 Dic. (EUROPA PRESS) - El Grupo de Estados contra la Corrupción (GRECO) del Consejo de Europa ha lamentado este lunes la falta de avances en la renovación del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ) y ha instado a las "autoridades" a desbloquear esta situación "crítica" de bloqueo que ayer domingo alcanzó los cuatro años ante la incapacidad de las formaciones políticas de llegar a un acuerdo para nombrar a los 20 vocales del órgano de gobierno de los jueces. "Esta es una si ...

Leer más: El GRECO pide desbloquear la renovación del CGPJ y critica la reforma que le impide hacer nombramientos en funciones

(c) 2022 Europa Press. Está expresamente prohibida la redistribución y la redifusión de este contenido sin su previo y expreso consentimiento.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> pero seran medidas cautelarisismas *para hechos consumados *no paralizar una Propuesta. Para eso estan medidas cautelares.



CAUTELAR - adj. Der. Dicho de una medida o de una regla : *Destinada a prevenir la consecución de determinado fin o precaver lo que pueda dificultarlo* .

Cautelarisimo es el mismo adjetivo pero con una "calificación" que lo amplifica o potencia pero su base es la misma.

¿Observa la diferencia?


----------



## valensalome (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> el greco dice que no!
> 
> El GRECO pide desbloquear la renovación del CGPJ y critica la reforma que le impide hacer nombramientos en funciones
> 
> ...



El Greco, a mi que cojones me importa lo que diga el Greco, que voten por tres quintas partes que los jueces elijan los jueces, no los políticos, independencia se llama.
Ya se que no os gusta a los tiranillos


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> CAUTELAR - adj. Der. Dicho de una medida o de una regla : *Destinada a prevenir la consecución de determinado fin o precaver lo que pueda dificultarlo* .
> 
> Cautelarisimo es el mismo adjetivo pero con una "calificación" que lo amplifica o potencia pero su base es la misma.
> 
> ¿Observa la diferencia?



cautelarisisma, hechos de extremada urgencia, ha pasado? No.

es una decision politica.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

valensalome dijo:


> El Greco, a mi que cojones me importa lo que diga el Greco, que voten por tres quintas partes que los jueces elijan los jueces, no los políticos, independencia se llama.
> Ya se que no os gusta a los tiranillos



la justicia espanyola esta subordinada a la europea.


----------



## Blackmoon (20 Dic 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> El consenso es la madre de las oligarquias, o por lo menos uno de sus principios de funcionamiento


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

es inviolable en el espirito de proponer.


----------



## valensalome (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> la justicia espanyola esta subordinada a la europea.



¿Que dice la europea de Griñan o de Puigdemont?
Que tienen que ser indultados, o sus delitos quitados del Código penal, ¿o es menester de aquí?


----------



## Visilleras (20 Dic 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


>



Te cito porque este hilo está muy bien, y puede que alguien no lo haya visto


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

Prerrogativa *parlamentaria* por la *que* los diputados no pueden ser sancionados por los votos y opiniones *que* emitan en el ejercicio de su cargo, aun después de haber cesado en su mandato (artículo 9 RPC).


----------



## MariconCulero (20 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El golpe es tener jueces en función de la representación política.
> 
> El propio Adolfo Guerra (que ya es decir) reconoció, con vergüenza, que magistrados del TC le reconocieron que votaron a favor de la ley de violencia de género, sabiendo que era anticonstitucional, simplemente porque así se lo ordenó el PSOE de Zapatero.
> 
> ...



Quien coño es Adolfo Guerra?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

valensalome dijo:


> ¿Que dice la europea de Griñan o de Puigdemont?
> Que tienen que ser indultados, o sus delitos quitados del Código penal, ¿o es menester de aquí?



de puchi dicen que de momento inmunidad en europa, en africa no.


----------



## Aeneas (20 Dic 2022)

El comegambas muestra el camino:


----------



## Sir Connor (20 Dic 2022)

El Tribunal Constitucional decide paralizar un pleno del Senado que no le gusta, dar una Champions más al Real Madrid, hacer Presidente del Congreso a Pepe Reina y calificar los sobre sueldos del PP como propina.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Dic 2022)

Todos los enemigos de España han enloquecido como hormigas a las que tapas el agujero .

Lo bueno de lo que está pasando es que se están poniendo las cartas sobre la mesa sabiendo que la partida se acaba y ya no hay más faroles .

Han hecho todo lo que les dio la gana para destruir España durante estos años y viendo las orejas al lobo se están dando prisa por rematar la faena. 
Sólo espero que vuelvan a la cárcel todos los traidores catalanes y aquellos que los han sacado incumpliendo todas las leyes.

No puede ser que un país donde destruyen la vida y encarcelan a decenas de miles de hombres honrados por discusiones doméstica, estos criminales sicarios de organizaciones delictivas supranacionales, acaben con un sueldo vitalicio a cuenta del erario público como el genocida Zapatero. 



Les salió bien el soborno o las amenazas al diputado traidor y criminal del PP para que cambiase el sentido de su voto y hacer creer a toda España que se había equivocado de botón, como si fuésemos subnormales !


ANDA ! PERO SI ES QUE LO SOMOS !!!!


*Casero el corrupto subnormal, las saunas del suegro de Pedro Sánchez y las cámaras ocultas en los cuartos oscuros*
Los negocios secretos del suegro de Pedro Sánchez Uno de los secretos mejor guardados de la familia política del líder del PSOE, Pedro Sánchez, tiene que ver con los oscuros negocios que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Plinio Sexto (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Hay que tener dignidad para ser vocal y ser parte a la vez de la decision, y ademas con el mandato caducado.



Imagina que el Senado, por ejemplo, deja caducar sus 4 nombramientos en el TC. ¿Éstos tendrían que cesar automáticamente? ¿Quedar prorrogados hasta que se desatascara sus nombramientos? ¿Perder su derecho a voto en las resoluciones del órgano colegiado al que pertenecen?
¿Perder la dignidad por R. Decreto? 

Lo que han decidido es suspender cautelarmente un procedimiento, no una Ley. Han emplazado a todas las partes para que en 10 días, creo, aleguen lo que a su derecho corresponda y resolver si el procedimiento de elaboración de la Ley es el adecuado. Otra cosa es el contenido de esa Ley, que si la lees verás que sin duda reduce enormemente las facultades del Único poder del Estado que, aunque tímidamente, les ha metido las cabras en el corral al ejecutivo. Ya se recurrirá en su día, y espero que el procedimiento lo resuelva un TC menos manoseado.


----------



## Charbonnier (20 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> El Tribunal Constitucional decide paralizar un pleno del Senado que no le gusta, dar una Champions más al Real Madrid, hacer Presidente del Congreso a Pepe Reina y calificar los sobre sueldos del PP como propina.



Estás al nivel del Rufián, pero por debajo. Que ya es decir.
Encima vas de ocurrente.


----------



## empepinado (20 Dic 2022)

MariconCulero dijo:


> Quien coño es Adolfo Guerra?



El primo de Alfonso Suárez


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Lovecraf (20 Dic 2022)

A mi lo que me interesa ahora es lo que vaya a decir Page. Si sale declarando su alegria por la actuación del constitucional o si se sube al carro golpista y se baja los pantalones


----------



## FOYETE (20 Dic 2022)

Separación de poderes dicen... Seguís pensando que esto es una democracia?


----------



## skan (20 Dic 2022)

Esto me recuerda a Puigdemont y Oriol Junquera, lo tienen todo planificado para jodernos.


----------



## Sir Connor (20 Dic 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Estás al nivel del Rufián, pero por debajo. Que ya es decir.
> Encima vas de ocurrente.



Para ocurrentes ya estan los del tribunal de la toga fachas... se les da muy bien....


----------



## Honkytonk Man (20 Dic 2022)

FOYETE dijo:


> Separación de poderes dicen... Seguís pensando que esto es una democracia?



Esta noche, sí. Más o menos lo poco que tenemos de democracia lo hemos conservado. Veremos en los próximos meses.


----------



## ashe (20 Dic 2022)

Que curioso que para no haber ningún golpe de estado ni malversación de dinero se legalice para eliminar eso.. lo que en realidad están reconociendo que eso que dicen que no hubo en realidad si lo hubo y ahora para no hundir a sus colaboradores del gobierno los salvaguarda, o lo intentan.

Y estos son de las regiones "oprimidas" que es lo mas cachondo de todo

Si uno no ha cometido un golpe de estado


hijodeputin dijo:


> a que democracia???



a la que se padece y algunos al ver las consecuencias de esta repetís como loros "esta no es la verdadera democracia" y todo eso.. lo mismo que los comunistas cuando dicen que la URSS no se aplicó el comunismo..


11kjuan dijo:


> BRVTAL.
> 
> Algunos se piensan que viven en una democracia a día de hoy por ir a hacer el paripé de echar un papelito en una urna cada cuatro años



Eso eso se reduce la mierdocracia en general


DCLXVI dijo:


> *Seguro que más de un popular respirará más tranquilo ante los juicios por corrupción que le espera al Partido Popular hasta 2025. *



Teniendo en cuenta que las bases de la corrupción actual las puso felipe gonzalez.. el del partido popular que mas se beneficiará de esto seguramente sea montoro, el que financió el tema de 2017 por la puerta de atrás..


Antiglobalismo dijo:


> La de cal, ahora falta la de arena.



o cal viva viniendo de la psoe..


APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> no hablamos de legalidad si no de autocensura, aun no ha sido votado y ya esta anulado, es un minory report en toda regla dificil de entender en Europa. Por eso luego no extraditan a nadie porque os conocen muy bien.



A ver atontado.. la UE es a la que le debemos muchos de los males actuales incluyendo algunos que van con la famosa chapita de la famosa agenda 2030, que no es casualidad que los que mas tienen que callar sean los que mas se suban a estas modas


hijodeputin dijo:


> El consenso es la madre de las oligarquias, o por lo menos uno de sus principios de funcionamiento



Toda forma de gobierno es oligarquico.. y la democracia la teoria fue para controlar a esas y en la practica es justo lo contrario


----------



## hijodeputin (20 Dic 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Que curioso que para no haber ningún golpe de estado ni malversación de dinero se legalice para eliminar eso.. lo que en realidad están reconociendo que eso que dicen que no hubo en realidad si lo hubo y ahora para no hundir a sus colaboradores del gobierno los salvaguarda, o lo intentan.
> 
> Y estos son de las regiones "oprimidas" que es lo mas cachondo de todo
> 
> ...



explicacion para tontos de lo que es democracia


----------



## ashe (20 Dic 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> explicacion para tontos de lo que es democracia



por parte de uno al que el propio trevijano le dió la patada por embaucador.. todo un referente.. con el presentador peor que el gisbert..

por cierto la ideologia woke y demás degeneraciones viene de las sociedades mas democraticas como la angloesfera encabezada por USA..


----------



## Kbkubito (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> si claro cuando la gente se moria de 900 en 900 cada dia, nos ponemos finos con las formas. Espanya es muy diferente a los demas.



En España mueren mas de 1000 pwrsonas todos los dias. Si dices q es de un virus que no tienes aislado, usando a la prensa que has comprado de altavoz, ya tienes tu plandemia montada.


----------



## Kbkubito (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> si no se ha aprobado como se va a anular, es raito como votar uno mismo siendo parte. La democracia en espanya es asi.



Lo dices por los jueces '' progresistas''?


----------



## Kbkubito (20 Dic 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Quiero dar un golpe de estado ultraderechista y fascista



Pues ahora, que han acabado con el delito de sedición, es el momento perfecto.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Ace Tone (20 Dic 2022)

Paralizada la reforma de Sánchez por 6 votos frente a 5, es decir, por los pelos. Solo es cuestión de tiempo que el traidor pueda conseguir su objetivo.


----------



## Kbkubito (20 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No sé, pero a mí me parece preocupante que haya 5 miembros del Tribunal Constitucional que estén dispuestos a tragarse absolutamente todo lo que les ordene Sánchez.



A saber con q les chantajean.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Apretrujillos (20 Dic 2022)

Lo volverá a intentar de otra manera. Este psicópata va a calzón quitao


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Tigershark (20 Dic 2022)

Con la PSOE en el monte de picnic con terroristas y separatas es muy factible que se monte una gorda a corto plazo , o la PSOE se saca a este elemento de encima o saber donde nos lleva , el r78 es una mierda como el sombero de un picador pero el hijo puta nos quiere llevar a un escenario peor.


----------



## jolu (20 Dic 2022)

No puede haber un golpe de Estado porque esa figura ya no existe.

Puedes ir a la cárcel porque una gorda te coma el culo, pero no te pasará nada si provocas una guerra civil.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## jolu (20 Dic 2022)

O sea que dos magistrados no pueden votar porque les afecta y sin embargo los golpistas pueden aprobar una ley para salir de la cárcel y no perder hasta los calzoncillos.

¿Eso es Errejón?


----------



## Sir Connor (20 Dic 2022)

*El PNV decreta el fin de la "credibilidad" del TC, usado "para hacer política" que invade "la soberanía parlamentaria"*


----------



## rmacnamara (20 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> En realidad no:
> 
> Toca a probar la reforma por el conducto ordinario y con el sereno debate que merece y sin mezclarlo con temas que nada tienen que ver.
> 
> ...



Si pero ello le lleva a un proceso que lo desgastara en las urnas y no puede romper la coalición hasta que se apruebe.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (20 Dic 2022)

El Tribunal Constitucional suspende el plan judicial de Sánchez


Por seis votos a cinco los magistrados del TC han decidido paralizar las enmiendas presentadas por el PSOE y UP para reformar en el Congreso y por la puerta de atrás el CGPJ y el TC



www.abc.es


----------



## Rompehuevos (20 Dic 2022)

es gracioso que quiera mucho dialogo con los golpistas y no sea capaz de crear una mesa de dialogo con el pp para renovar lo que toque


----------



## Scarjetas (20 Dic 2022)

Tres sentencias anticonstitucionales, tres!!! Y todavía siguen gobernando, flipante.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (20 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Yo ya veo a guardias civiles entrando en el TC por orden de Viruelo.



Jojojojojojo sería orgásmico ver a otro Tejero y a Pancho Fraudez salir por TV a medianoche dando un mensaje.

Interesante saber si está encendida esta noche la luz en el despacho, cual "lucero en El Pardo", en Zarzuela.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (20 Dic 2022)

A alguno de los 200 asesores de perro fraudez se le ocurrirá algo


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (20 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> *Seguro que más de un popular respirará más tranquilo ante los juicios por corrupción que le espera al Partido Popular hasta 2025. *



Están bien tranquilos.

¿Ha entrado "cabezón" Chaves o Griñán en prisión?

Pues, eso....

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Dic 2022)

Es una vergüenza. 

Y no lo digo porque me disguste lo que ha pasado sino por lo que se demuestra con ello.

Hay 5 votos en contra de la medida. Si un solo jurista más de los que componen el TC hubiese sido propuesto por el PSOE ya sabemos que es lo que hubiese pasado.

La vergüenza, el escándalo, consiste en que 5 supuestos juristas han votado en contra de la jurisprudencia sentada por ellos mismos.

La vergüenza, el escandalo, consiste en que pudiésemos saber muy de antemano o prever con una alta probabilidad cuales iban a ser los votos de cada uno de los miembros del tribunal.

Hoy NO SE HA DEMOSTRADO la independencia de la justicia española, SINO TODO LO CONTRARIO.

La justicia española es la propia de cualquier dictadura o estado bananero totalmente a merced y a la entera disposición de los partidos políticos. 

No hay motivo para alegrarse. Porque solo hemos APLAZADO lo inevitable. Que el poder político termine por laminar del todo cualquier asomo de independencia del poder judicial.

La democracia NO ES VOTAR, es separación, equilibrio y contrapeso entre los poderes del estado. Sin eso lo demás DA IGUAL.

En suma es un día tristísimo para España. Porque hoy se ha visto mejor que nunca como el mal ya está hecho. Como el PSOE abortó cualquier posibilidad de libertad en España hace décadas.

Hoy 5 magistrados lo han dejado muy claro. Su compromiso no es con la verdad o la justicia, sino CON EL PARTIDO.

Estamos muertos.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (20 Dic 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Los OKUPAS del Constitucional sentando cátedra...me encanta...



No moleste progre


----------



## zirick (20 Dic 2022)

Para decir que los dos estados de Alarma del PSOE fueron ilegales no corrieron tanto. No les interesaba.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> *Seguro que más de un popular respirará más tranquilo ante los juicios por corrupción que le espera al Partido Popular hasta 2025. *



Por supuesto que lo hará. Es de lo que se trata ¿No? Que cada partido ponga a los suyos para que le favorezcan.

Es lo que habéis procurado desde hace décadas separatas, progres y sociatas. De eso iba todo este asunto. De que el PSOE pusiese a alguno más de los suyos para poder hacer lo que le venga en gana.

Pues bien ha resultado que su sistema de hacer las cosas tiene algunos inconvenientes. Que los demás pueden hacer lo mismo.

ASÍ QUE TE JODES. Porque la gente como tú es la principal responsable de lo que pasa.


----------



## kabeljau (20 Dic 2022)

Ahora, me falta que el Supremo meta al Griñán en el hotel Las Rejas.
Cuanto antes.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (20 Dic 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> La democracia NO ES VOTAR, es separación, equilibrio y contrapeso entre los poderes del estado. Sin eso lo demás DA IGUAL.
> 
> 
> Hoy 5 magistrados lo han dejado muy claro. Su compromiso no es con la verdad o la justicia, sino CON EL PARTIDO.



Más claro no se puede expresar.

Lean, relean y asimilen.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## Pollepolle (20 Dic 2022)

La inviolabilidad de las Cortes Generales y la autonomía parlamentaria – manualderechoconstitucional







manualderechoconstitucional.es


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (20 Dic 2022)

Apretrujillos dijo:


> Lo volverá a intentar de otra manera. Este psicópata va a calzón quitao



El propio PSOE se lo va a quitar de encima.

Probablemente vía escándalo filtrado/destapado de Begoño.


Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​










El sanchsmo traerá la desgracia a España


Pedro Sánchez sigue la senda de Largo Caballero, que terminó provocando la Guerra Civil de 1936. La España que han construido los sanchitas, de nuevo gobernada por una especie de Frente Popular que reúne a socialistas, comunistas y partidos que odian la unidad, la nación y las leyes vigentes, es...




www.votoenblanco.com


----------



## EL FARAON (20 Dic 2022)

Lo que está haciendo el gobierno es muy grave, me pregunto si esto que están haciendo son las cosas chulisimas que la tucan dijo que veríamos...

Aquí va a pasar algo y no será chulisimo precisamente.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (20 Dic 2022)

Estamos igual que España a principios de 1936.

La Izquierda está desatada, en un brote de "Histeria Revolucionaria".

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## hijodepantera (20 Dic 2022)

Despues de la viogen,las leyes de género, el otorgar nacionalidades de manera anti constitucional, de permitir las locuras vascas y catalanas y sobretodo despues del encierro y el carnet de vacunación. 
Me la pela enormemente todo lo que tenga que ver con los mecanismos del estado pues peor ya no se puede.
Anarquia y btc ya tomar por culo.


----------



## Ritalapollera (20 Dic 2022)

Can Cervecero dijo:


> La Democracia dependiendo de la mayoría ideológica de los miembros del TC.
> 
> Mal vamos



Pero vamos a ver, SUBNORMAL HDLGP. Te recuerdo que estos CRIMINALES se han saltado todas las leyes y la Constitución varias veces???? 

Seguimos con un puto bozal en la cara y nos encerraron 3 meses!!! Hasta hace poco no te dejaban entrar a España sin el pasaporte covidiota ni siendo español.

Qué democracia ni hostias????

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (20 Dic 2022)

nebulosa dijo:


> Lo que se esperaba de todas formas.
> No hay por donde coger la ley express q queriannnn adoptar.
> Han hecho bien ya que crearía un vacío de la ostia.
> Y en la próxima legislatura si no está Sánchez el PP hubiese hecho de las suyas y a Dios muy buenas s la democracia.



Cuidado con feijoo, quizás eches de menos a Sánchez.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kleinerwolf1 (20 Dic 2022)

El Psoe y la constitución en la misma frase es algo difícil de entender


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2022)

Y su Cucktólica Majestad, el Rey de España, Felpudo Sexto, ante esta nueva intentona de Golpe de Estado, donde está?







Es totalmente prescindible un Rey que no cumple sus principales funciones, y que no es para nada ejemplar;


----------



## txusky_g (20 Dic 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Despues de la viogen,las leyes de género, el otorgar nacionalidades de manera anti constitucional, de permitir las locuras vascas y catalanas y sobretodo despues del encierro y el carnet de vacunación.
> Me la pela enormemente todo lo que tenga que ver con los mecanismos del estado pues peor ya no se puede.
> Anarquia y btc ya tomar por culo.



Se te han olvidado la inflación alocada, el ocultamiento de los datos del paro, la subida de las hipotecas y el endeudamiento masivo iniciado con los "viernes sociales" que pagaremos en el futuro.


----------



## dalmore_12y (20 Dic 2022)

Ex-paña cada vez más bananera


----------



## Perrosachez (20 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Yo apuesto a que va a salir el rotweiller de viruelo, Bolaños el primero y a ver qué dice. Me juego que alguna jugarreta en el congreso contra los jueces.



Os acordáis cuando el psicópata vino de Portugal para impedir personalmente que los Madrileños cogieran el puente poniendo controles a las 2 de la tarde?
Pues ojo que está enfermo mentalmente y va a hacer otra de las suyas. Es un psicópata de manual. Atentos a las priximas horas con el bicho malo éste


----------



## hijodepantera (20 Dic 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Se te han olvidado la inflación alocada, el ocultamiento de los datos del paro, la subida de las hipotecas y el endeudamiento masivo iniciado con los "viernes sociales" que pagaremos en el futuro.



Yo me refería solo al TC.


----------



## CaCO3 (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Hay que tener dignidad para ser vocal y ser parte a la vez de la decision, y ademas con el mandato caducado.



¿Qué dignidad ha tenido alguna vez el Prostitucional? ¿Qué dignidad tendría si fuera renovado? Todos son elegidos a dedo por políiticos directa o indirectamentemente (en el CGPJ también meten la zarpa los políticos). Los mismos que hacen las leyes eligen los que deciden si son "constitucionales", es decir, en la práctica ni siquiera hay Constitución, porque es irrelevante lo que esté escrito: lo relevante es lo que piensen que dice los mismos que redactan leyes.


----------



## Antiparticula (20 Dic 2022)

¡Qué enternecedor ver en este hilo como separatirstas catalanes se preocuban ahora de la democracia española!
¡Qué forma de sacralizar al Congreso como máxima expresión de la soberanía popular!
No opinabam lo mismo cuando el congreso y el senado aprobaron por abrumadora mayoría la aplicación del 155.

Y que hilo tan bueno para detectar a sucnor sociatas llorando por las esquinas y otros CMs de la psoe.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (20 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué ha sido el prostitucional tan rápido esta vez?


----------



## Nicors (20 Dic 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> No te enteras de nada.
> A Sanchez vender el pais a ERC Bildu o su puta madre le sale gratis porque SE LA PELA totalmente.
> El solo ve una ecuacion de equilibrio de votos para reinar, el resto es irrelevante.



Lo suficiente para saber que sanchez es una marioneta de bildu y erc.


----------



## superloki (20 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Y su Cucktólica Majestad, el Rey de España, Felpudo Sexto, ante esta nueva intentona de Golpe de Estado, donde está?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está con su jefe y amiguete Antonio inaugurando no se que mierdas...

*El rey Felipe VI y Pedro Sánchez inauguran la línea de AVE Madrid-Murcia *









El rey Felipe VI y Pedro Sánchez inauguran la línea de AVE Madrid-Murcia


El rey Felipe VI y el presidente del Gobierno de España, Pedro Sánchez, han inaugurado este lunes la línea de AVE Madrid-Murcia. El acto ha dado comienzo a las 13.15 horas con la recepción de Autoridades en la Estación de Chamartín-Clara Campoamor, la llegada del presidente del Gobierno y de Su...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## kyohan (20 Dic 2022)

nebulosa dijo:


> Lo que se esperaba de todas formas.
> No hay por donde coger la ley express q queriannnn adoptar.
> Han hecho bien ya que crearía un vacío de la ostia.
> Y en la próxima legislatura si no está Sánchez el PP hubiese hecho de las suyas y a Dios muy buenas s la democracia.



¿Lo que se esperaba? 6 a 5. Ha faltado muy poco


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Dic 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Cacahuetes pa votontos



La votontada estará emocionadita como los peperos y voxeros defienden la prostitución del 78 la misma que permite encierros ilegales, rebeliones de catalufia sin consecuencia alguna e indultos arbitrarios al más puro estilo sistema feudal


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Dic 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Está con su jefe y amiguete Antonio inaugurando no se que mierdas...
> 
> *El rey Felipe VI y Pedro Sánchez inauguran la línea de AVE Madrid-Murcia *
> 
> ...



La imagen de monigote y títere sin ningún poder no se la podrá quitar de encima Felipito por mucho que reaccione ahora.

Tiene los días contados. Ya no sirve para los propósitos de los enemigos de España ni para los patriotas. 

Es un objeto inservible y por lo tanto hay que tirarlo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (20 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> Os acordáis cuando el psicópata vino de Portugal para impedir personalmente que los Madrileños cogieran el puente poniendo controles a las 2 de la tarde?
> Pues ojo que está enfermo mentalmente y va a hacer otra de las suyas. Es un psicópata de manual. Atentos a las priximas horas con el bicho malo éste



Si si me acuerdo perfectamente. Se le veía escocido al psicópata por no poder imponerse a una mujer.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (20 Dic 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Jojojojojojo sería orgásmico ver a otro Tejero y a Pancho Fraudez salir por TV a medianoche dando un mensaje.
> 
> Interesante saber si está encendida esta noche la luz en el despacho, cual "lucero en El Pardo", en Zarzuela.
> 
> Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98



Pase por allí el otro día y aquello era Mordor ni una puta luz, ni árbol de navidad ni nada había puesto el adorador de Satán este.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Dic 2022)

izmierdosos asesinos y terroristas con el culo en llamas


----------



## Antiglobalismo (20 Dic 2022)

Ha salido ya el saco de mierda?


----------



## el ejpertoc (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Perrosachez (20 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Si si me acuerdo perfectamente. Se le veía escocido al psicópata por no poder imponerse a una mujer.



Ahí me di cuenta que es un enfermo de Psiquiátrico. Hay que echarlo ya, es un Dictador.


----------



## zirick (20 Dic 2022)

La Constitución es muy clara, aún así 5 magistrados parece ser que todavía no se la han leído y han preferido votar a favor de sus ideas políticas en vez de a favor de la carta magna. 

Ahora dicen los de extrema izquierda que como no les salen las cuentas que quieren un golpe de estado. Pues ojalá le echen huevos esa panda de maricas. Tenemos ganas de caos.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (20 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> Ahí me di cuenta que es un enfermo de Psiquiátrico. Hay que echarlo ya, es un Dictador.



Ese mierdas no va querer salir si no es a la fuerza.


----------



## gester (20 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> Ahí me di cuenta que es un enfermo de Psiquiátrico. Hay que echarlo ya, es un Dictador.



Se lo digo con respeto, pero .... Ha tardado un poco en darse cuenta.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (20 Dic 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Probablemente sea la mayor estupidez que he leido sobre este asunto en ninguna parte y ahi incluyo hasta meneame. Piensa un poquito lo que acabas de decir.
> 
> La constitucion es la ley para el estado. Igual que tu tienes un codigo civil y penal el estado tiene un codigo legal. Eso es la constitucion. En ella se establecen ciertos limites (muy pocos) a las distintas ramas del estado. Ejecutivo, legislativo y judicial. Entre todos ellos establecen el TC para velar porque ninguno de ellos incumpla sus reglas (en realidad deberia hacerlo el pueblo con guillotinas pero esto es soñar despierto).
> 
> No solo es que tengan derecho a impugnar leyes que sean inconstitucionales si no que es su deber.



No solo tienen derecho a impugnar leyes que sean inconstitucionales si no que como órgano jurídico-*politico* ( sí, sí también tienen carácter político tal como viene recogido en la Constitución) tienen potestad de dictar que es constitucional y no lo es, incluso declarar como constitucionales leyes que atentan claramente contra el espíritu de la Constitución, pero remozadas y presentadas con apariencia de legitimidad constitucional cuando realmente no lo son.

¿Por qué digo todo esto? No estoy a favor de nadie, no voto y pienso que hacerlo es de subnormales, son todos iguales. Lo digo porque la democracia y la Constitución es un engaño y una puta mentira, y se basa realmente en los tejemanejes y juegos de poder entre los diferentes partidos políticos y sus intereses; todo ello legitimado por el voto de subnormales.


----------



## Atotrapo (20 Dic 2022)

Hay que decir que la manera de escoger los magistrados del TC es muy bananera ya que permite la intromisión del legislativo y ejecutivo en su elección.

Se debería reformar la Constitución y que se elijan entre jueces, al igual que el CGPJ.

Pero meter una disposición en una proposición de ley para modificar el Código penal y a la vez el método de elegir los magistrados por mayoría simple bastante torticero la verdad.


----------



## Blackmoon (20 Dic 2022)

Lo que hay que hacer es destruir la "constitución" oligárquica del 78 e iniciar un proceso constituyente con elecciones a representantes uninominales por circunscripción o distrito electoral. 350 distritos de población similar, cada uno con su representante.

Objetivo: pasar de una Oligarquía a una Democracia con separación de poderes y representación electoral.

Me cago en todos los que defendéis la Oligarquía de Partidos!!. Sois basura motosierrable.


----------



## Kabraloka (20 Dic 2022)

le den por saco al sanchez y al dueño del chaletazo de galapagar.
No saben hacer nada más que hundir el estado.


----------



## elnota (20 Dic 2022)

Todo esto es comida para los votontos, para dar la impresión de que el TC vela por la democracia, cuando la democracia se la cargaron hace mucho tiempo.
Es un paripé, PP y PSOE se lo reparten todo y dan migajas a los demás partidos.


----------



## CaCO3 (20 Dic 2022)

Atotrapo dijo:


> Se debería reformar la Constitución y que se elijan entre jueces, al igual que el CGPJ.



¿Y qué más da que sean jueces o no lo sean, si lo realmente importante es su servilismo político? Conde _Pompino_ es juez y no puede haber personaje más arrastrado.


----------



## Juanchufri (20 Dic 2022)

Es increíble el sectarismo de TODA la prensa.

Los medios afines a partidos de derecha y centro derecha como si esto fuera un éxito de la democracia y la separación de poderes, que ponía en riesgo Pedro Sánchez, puede respirar tranquila por el momento, pero vamos a ver almas de cántaro, si NO HAY ninguna separación de poderes, simplemente ahora están en el TC los que nombraron los del PP atrincherados y no se marchan porque al pp no le interesa. Normal, no son gilipollas, pero separación de poderes cero, mientras los jueces no se elijan entre sí o por el pueblo, CERO..

Los medios afines a partidos de izquierda hablando de golpe de Estado blando porque no les dejan meter mano al TC y así que las decisiones fluyan sin que el TC les toque las pelotas, como por ejemplo en los Estados de Alarma, declarados inconstitucionales. Además, ningún periodico menciona el abuso de las reformas express, del que Pedrito es el campeón nacional. El paquete de cambios de esta ley tiene muchas intenciones, pero se centran en que pretende cambiar el TC, y nos manipulan centrandose en eso porque es lo que aviva el discurso preguerracivilista de ambos lados y disttrae sobre las cesiones a los que odian a España, pero la reforma apunta a mucho más y es sacar de la cárcel , como los beneficiados del "solo sí es sí" a los condenados del process. Eso no lo dicen, y es mucho más importante.

En fin un circo, cada día más aburrido.
_
World is a stage_ que decía Shakespeare.


----------



## 11kjuan (20 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> que no estan impugnado una ley, estan impugnando el derecho a proponer. Soy catalan y estoy años luz de como funcions esto.aficionados!



_Soy catalán, haceme casito por favor._

A quién coño le importa que seas Catalán ?


----------



## JvB (20 Dic 2022)

La blanqueadora gubernamental ya llevaba trabajando varias semanas antes difamando y desprestigiando a los jueces a sabiendas que estaban preparando estas triquiñuelas para posicionar a la gente de su lado y frente a la justicia en detrimento de la democracia ... no entiendo que esto sea tan sencillo de hacer y que nadie se esté dando cuenta .... si es que es de primero de Joseph Goebbels


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## pandaGTI (20 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Ese mierdas no va querer salir si no es a la fuerza.



Cada vez más el presentimiento de pandemia de que no votaríamos más se hace más fuerte.


----------



## Strokeholm (20 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> _Soy catalán, haceme casito por favor._
> 
> A quién coño le importa que seas Catalán ?



Pasa como con los veganos.


----------



## Orooo (20 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> La votontada estará emocionadita como los peperos y voxeros defienden la prostitución del 78 la misma que permite encierros ilegales, rebeliones de catalufia sin consecuencia alguna e indultos arbitrarios al más puro estilo sistema feudal



Si y con los chepistas.


----------



## Atotrapo (20 Dic 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> ¿Y qué más da que sean jueces o no lo sean, si lo realmente importante es su servilismo político? Conde _Pompino_ es juez y no puede haber personaje más arrastrado.



Ahi es donde falla el sistema, todos esos magistrados saben quien les ha metido ahí, entonces se produce intromisión del legislativo/ejecutivo en el judicial, es bastante tercermundista, pero llevan repartiéndose el pastel desde 1978 este régimen.


----------



## Limón (20 Dic 2022)

Al final falconeti se ha comido una polla como la manga de un abrigo.
Siendo el sujeto en cuestion un ZOQUETE de primera division y estando rodeado de inutiles palmeros, no se podia esperar otra cosa.
El problema de viruelo se llama TIEMPO y por eso ha intentado esta paletada a la desesperada.
El periodo de sesiones acaba el jueves y no vuelven hasta FEBRERO.
Hay elecciones regionales en MAYO y tienen que disolver en ABRIL.
Y en tres meses no le da tiempo a colar este escandalo por la puerta de atras, a riesgo de perder todo el poder regional ( solo van a conservar Asturias de todas maneras).
Pero es que ademas como mucho tiene que convocar elecciones en DICIEMBRE por lo que necesariamente disuelve a finales de OCTUBRE/NOVIEMBRE.
9 meses en el mejor de los casos y se va a tomar por el culo.
Y vete a saber la tonelada de mierda que tienen bajo las alfombras sus amiguitos de la ETA, nazis catalanes, Marruecos etc etc.
Se ha creido el mas listo del mundo y va a terminar muy mal, veremos si en la carcel.

De momento lo que le espera es una movilizacion social sin precedentes, denuncias al TS que ya está anunciando VOX ( penales ), recursos varios al TC, manifestaciones y escandalos diarios.
Eso con unas encuestas que deben dar pavor.
Diria que está acabado, pero en un ser tan malo y dañino me temo que es capaz de cualquier cosa que nos resulte ahora inimaginable.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (20 Dic 2022)

*Manipulacion del IPC del INE, Caixabank descubre q el gobierno solo contabiliza los contratos del mercado regulado del gas y la electricidad*


----------



## coscorron (20 Dic 2022)

barral dijo:


> Esto debería ser suficiente para desmantelar ese instrumento político disfrazado de tribunal imparcial y refundarlo totalmente, lejos de los políticos.



Y es que ni se disimula... Jueces del bloque conservador y jueces progresistas???? No deberían ser solo jueces. Si dependen de las decisiones de los presidentes de dos partidos políticos, mejor los eligen los ciudadanos directamente


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (20 Dic 2022)

*Sánchez pidió al Rey que se pronunciase sobre sus reformas y Don Felipe se negó por su papel arbitral*


*El presidente del Gobierno protagonizó momentos después un nuevo desplante a Don Felipe al romper el protocolo de un acto y caminar por delante en la estación de Chamartín*
















Sánchez pidió al Rey que se pronunciase sobre sus reformas y Don Felipe se negó por su papel arbitral


El presidente del Gobierno protagonizó momentos después un nuevo desplante a Don Felipe al romper el protocolo de un acto y caminar por delante en ...




www.eldebate.com


----------



## txusky_g (20 Dic 2022)

He hablado hace un rato con un amigo que está "en el mundillo" que además es no es sospechoso de ser nada pepero. Comenta que los jueces que no tienen afiliación política ahora mismo están totalmente en contra del gobierno. Que tenga cuidado Viruelo porque está cabreando a demasiada gente que en un momento le puede arruinar la carrera.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Dic 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> *Manipulacion del IPC del INE, Caixabank descubre q el gobierno solo contabiliza los contratos del mercado regulado del gas y la electricidad*



Hace tiempo que en este foro comentamos que el INE ha fichado a Tezanos. Pero necesitamos link.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (20 Dic 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Hace tiempo que en este foro comentamos que el INE ha fichado a Tezanos. Pero necesitamos link.





20/30 minutos hacia atras


----------



## zirick (20 Dic 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> He hablado hace un rato con un amigo que está "en el mundillo" que además es no es sospechoso de ser nada pepero. Comenta que los jueces que no tienen afiliación política ahora mismo están totalmente en contra del gobierno. Que tenga cuidado Viruelo porque está cabreando a demasiada gente que en un momento le puede arruinar la carrera.



Está demonizando el colectivo de los jueces a golpe amenaza y mala prensa, siempre al filo de la legalidad y muchas veces pisoteandola. Con lo costosa es la carrera judicial, que vengan a cuestionar todos tus conocimientos únicamente por motivos políticos (que al final son personales), normal que en general los jueces estén hasta los huevos de éstos traidores caraduras, están destrozando su profesión a diario.


----------



## bocadRillo (20 Dic 2022)

Vaya circo están montando para que la gente trague con el farlopero gallego y sus ínfulas de dictador covidiota. 
Vamos a echar de menos al hijoputa del viruelo, si no os lo creéis en un año me contáis.


----------



## CaCO3 (20 Dic 2022)

Limón dijo:


> Y vete a saber la tonelada de mierda que tienen bajo las alfombras sus amiguitos de la ETA, nazis catalanes, Marruecos etc etc.



Eso no es ningún problema si gobierna la Popó. ¿Cuándo ha sido un problema? Pues no tenían mierda que esconder Felipe y Zapatero.


----------



## un mundo feliz (20 Dic 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Vaya circo están montando para que la gente trague con el farlopero gallego y sus ínfulas de dictador covidiota.
> Vamos a echar de menos al hijoputa del viruelo, si no os lo creéis en un año me contáis.



eso mismo pienso yo. Es todo un jodido circo. Viruelo sabía perfectamente que la jugada no iba a salir, pero de esta manera queda bien con los socios separatistas y filoetarras por haberlo intentado.


----------



## etsai (20 Dic 2022)

No termino de entender muy bien de que va esta vaina, pero viendo a toda la rojada rabiando en Twitter ya se que es algo bueno para España.


----------



## kabeljau (20 Dic 2022)

Empieza la feria entre sociatas: Moncloa amenaza al exministro César Antonio Molina. Por hablar, claro. O por hablar claro.


----------



## superloki (20 Dic 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *El presidente del Gobierno protagonizó momentos después un nuevo desplante a Don Felipe al romper el protocolo de un acto y caminar por delante en la estación de Chamartín*



Bueno, realmente no es un desplante porque como he dicho en otro post, Antonio es el jefe de Felipe. De hecho, me ha extrañado que Antonio no le hiciera un gesto a Felipe dándole permiso para entrar al tren...


----------



## Snowball (20 Dic 2022)

Ya está la división acorazada Brunete camino de la Moncloa??

Tanto habláis de golpe de estado...alguien podría explicar que ha pasado? 

Cosas de votontos imagino


----------



## frrank (20 Dic 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Vaya circo están montando para que la gente trague con el farlopero gallego y sus ínfulas de dictador covidiota.
> Vamos a echar de menos al hijoputa del viruelo, si no os lo creéis en un año me contáis.



Mucho mejor tragar con la banda del Falconety, ande va a parar.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## coscorron (20 Dic 2022)

barral dijo:


> XXavier dijo:
> 
> 
> > El parlamento lo eligen los ciudadanos, aunque sea con el sistema de listas de partido, pero los parlamentarios se deben al voto de los ciudadanos. Con los jueces del TC, no es así. No tienen ningún derecho a interrumpir el proceso parlamentario, y el ejecutivo y el parlamento harán bien en no hacerles ningún caso.
> ...


----------



## AsustaLerdos (20 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> IMPARABLA.





Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Y ojo al as de la manga de Viruelo. Usura Von Der Poyens la no votada se va a follar al constitucional español.



La von de charen deberia estar en la trena por intento de genocidio (kakunacion europea obligatoria) y por enrequecimiento a traves de pfizer con su marido Heiko y su empresa farmafiautica


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Única medida razonable: convocatoria de elecciones YA


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (20 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Única medida razonable: convocatoria de elecciones YA



Si eso no se está pudiendo en Perú, y aún contando con que los que las exigen están saliendo, a pecho descubierto, a enfrentarse a las balas de sus milicos y policías, imagínese en Ejpaña, ande todos los que hymbocan elecciones, se limitan a hacerlo por internet.....


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Este sápatra está desatado y no va a cesar en su asalto al Poder Judicial cueste lo que cueste


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (20 Dic 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Vaya circo están montando para que la gente trague con el farlopero gallego y sus ínfulas de dictador covidiota.
> Vamos a echar de menos al hijoputa del viruelo, si no os lo creéis en un año me contáis.



Hay un poco de mensaje en tu propaganda subliminal pidiendo el voto para Sánchez 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## trampantojo (20 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Vaya, como con el Parlament en 2017.
> 
> En 2017 el recurso al TC lo realizó el PSOE, y hoy es el PSOE quien sigue los pasos de ER, los PODEMOS periféricos, la derechona catalanista, etc.
> 
> A ver si hay suerte y Sanchinflas se va a Bruselas escondido en un maletero.



Mejor en un submarino por la REAC (Red Europea de Alcantarillas y Cloacas)


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Este felon se va a cargar la democracia entre aplausos de los bilduetarras, golpistas, comunistas y los peores, los progues. 

Es mentira, no respetará la decisión y utilizará medios ilegales para llegar a su objetivo, romper la Constitución y la convivencia entre los españoles.


----------



## Otto_69 (20 Dic 2022)

barral dijo:


> Esto debería ser suficiente para desmantelar ese instrumento político disfrazado de tribunal imparcial y refundarlo totalmente, lejos de los políticos.



El problema es que cada vez es menor imparcial por las reformas del PSOE no se si lleva una o dos reformas ya para imponer mas magistrados por decision politica.


----------



## Gorrión (20 Dic 2022)

diademo dijo:


> No entiendo cómo nadie esta hablando en este foro ahora mismo de esto... solo he visto otro tema, hundido... Cuando es la noticia más importante del año... A veces me replanteo el nivel del foro... en serio :S



¿Mas importante que el envenenamiento masivo?


----------



## DCLXVI (20 Dic 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> No solo tienen derecho a impugnar leyes que sean inconstitucionales si no que como órgano jurídico-*politico* ( sí, sí también tienen carácter político tal como viene recogido en la Constitución) tienen potestad de dictar que es constitucional y no lo es, incluso declarar como constitucionales leyes que atentan claramente contra el espíritu de la Constitución, pero remozadas y presentadas con apariencia de legitimidad constitucional cuando realmente no lo son.
> 
> ¿Por qué digo todo esto? No estoy a favor de nadie, no voto y pienso que hacerlo es de subnormales, son todos iguales. Lo digo porque la democracia y la Constitución es un engaño y una puta mentira, y se basa realmente en los tejemanejes y juegos de poder entre los diferentes partidos políticos y sus intereses; todo ello legitimado por el voto de subnormales.




Pues mira que para otras cosas, tardan: cuando nos secuestraron en casa ilegalmente el 13-3-2020, no se dieron tanta prisa.
¿Y cuánto tiempo llevan estudiando lo del aborto? ¿11 años?


----------



## Terrron (20 Dic 2022)

Lo de la derecha corrupta y el Tribunal Constitucional No es golpismo. Simplemente da la casualidad de que la 1a vez en la historia que un tribunal paraliza el Parlamento prohibiéndole votar ha sido para evitar que se aprobase la renovación de ese mismo tribunal que lleva atrincherado años para mantener la mayoría de derechas aunque su mandato ya caducó. Lo normal en democracia, vaya. Que sois muy exagerados panda de doriteros.

Como les cuesta a la derecha corrupta cumplir la Constitución y las leyes.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (20 Dic 2022)

¿Que es eso de progresistas y conservadores?, ¿existe de eso en la justicia española?. Yo creo que lo que de verdad existe son cuentas bancarias en paraisos fiscales. ¡Que se lo pregunten si no a Acodap y a los Royuela!.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Está con su jefe y amiguete Antonio inaugurando no se que mierdas...
> 
> *El rey Felipe VI y Pedro Sánchez inauguran la línea de AVE Madrid-Murcia *
> 
> ...



Si, y deja que le humille públicamente....






[BRVTAL] Sánchez desprecia al Rey y camina por delante de él en la inauguración del AVE a Murcia


Nuevo desplante de Pedro Sánchez al Rey Felipe VI. Ha ocurrido este lunes en la estación madrileña de Chamartín durante el viaje inaugural del AVE a Murcia. El jefe del Ejecutivo ha andado siempre por delante del Jefe del Estado y ha accedido al tren antes que el monarca. El protocolo es claro...




www.burbuja.info





Este felón y calzonazos no es digno de llevar la Corona del Reino de España.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Dic 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> *Manipulacion del IPC del INE, Caixabank descubre q el gobierno solo contabiliza los contratos del mercado regulado del gas y la electricidad*




Es el socialismo, amigo


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2022)

Terrron dijo:


> Lo de la derecha corrupta y el Tribunal Constitucional No es golpismo. Simplemente da la casualidad de que la 1a vez en la historia que un tribunal paraliza el Parlamento prohibiéndole votar ha sido para evitar que se aprobase la renovación de ese mismo tribunal que lleva atrincherado años para mantener la mayoría de derechas aunque su mandato ya caducó. Lo normal en democracia, vaya. Que sois muy exagerados panda de doriteros.
> 
> Como les cuesta a la derecha corrupta cumplir la Constitución y las leyes.



Claro, claro, en cambio el 1-O y lo de Pedro Castillo en Perú es "democrácia", verdad?






Idioma progre: Democracia = Comunismo. Fascismo = Libertad.


Idioma progre: Democracia = Comunismo. Fascismo = Libertad. Para los progres, el idioma, el lenguaje es vital, porque para el progre lo importante no es la realidad, sino la percepción que tengamos de esta.... El Socialismo y el Pinta y Colorea. | Burbuja.info PSOE, el Proxeneta del Arte. |...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## scalibu (20 Dic 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Hay un poco de mensaje en tu propaganda subliminal pidiendo el voto para Sánchez
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Eso no es pedir el voto para Antonio, es hacer todo lo posible para que no llegue el narco.


----------



## rulifu (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## unoquepasa (20 Dic 2022)

rulifu dijo:


>



No terminó la carrera de periodismo y se permite analizar decisiones del Tribunal Constitucional.

La mejor manera de respetar la libertad de expresión es no utilizarla para decir gilipolleces.


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Dic 2022)

*Que disgusto tienen los separatistas de mierda !!!. *


----------



## Snowball (20 Dic 2022)

PEro estaba relacionado con el delito de sedicion?

De que iba la reforma? De poner a mas jueces progres vs jueces "fachas" ?


no veo la TV ni leo los mass mierda


----------



## 917 (20 Dic 2022)

Joder, dejad de hablar de Golpe de Estado de una puta vez.


----------



## gester (20 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> PEro estaba relacionado con el delito de sedicion?
> 
> De que iba la reforma? De poner a mas jueces progres vs jueces "fachas" ?
> 
> ...



Ni yo, ni tampoco voto así que no se con quién voy en este partido .


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> _Soy catalán, haceme casito por favor._
> 
> A quién coño le importa que seas Catalán ?



Bueno es como si hablamos de jamon iberico bellota y te digo que soy de jabugo. Algo sabre sobre como se atropella la soberania popular.

Me estoy reivindicando!


----------



## 917 (20 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Única medida razonable: convocatoria de elecciones YA



No te van a dar ese gusto.


----------



## Snowball (20 Dic 2022)

gester dijo:


> Ni yo, ni tampoco voto así que no se con quién voy en este partido .



Aparte de nombar los jueces del TC

habia algo mas en la reforma?

Si es lo de la sedicion, eso es para sacar cuanto antes de prision a los que se comieron el marron. Si esa ha sido la unica carta que ha usado ERC durante toda la legislatura para dar su apoyo, pues poco me parece.... si hubiera referendum por el medio ya serian palabras mayores. Pero me da que Antonio les ha ido dando largas ... que ya sabemos que un politico excepcional (no confundir con estadista, gestor, honesto...)

algo mas para que se hable tanto de golpe de estado ?


----------



## kenny220 (20 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> PEro estaba relacionado con el delito de sedicion?
> 
> De que iba la reforma? De poner a mas jueces progres vs jueces "fachas" ?
> 
> ...



De pasar de una mayoría reforzada a una mayoría absoluta para elegir al T. C. 

Como si mañana dicen que con 28 de 100 se independizarse una región. 

Oh wait.


----------



## Snowball (20 Dic 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> De pasar de una mayoría reforzada a una mayoría absoluta para elegir al T. C.
> 
> Como si mañana dicen que con 28 de 100 se independizarse una región.
> 
> Oh wait.



*De pasar de una mayoría reforzada a una mayoría absoluta para elegir al T. C.*


De pasar quien?


----------



## malibux (20 Dic 2022)

Es lo que tiene que el PP lleve años con las orejas gachas y sin contradecir la superioridad moral del PSOE y aliados, que cuando pasan cosas así, ya tienen el discurso fácil y que cala en la población. Que lo disfruten con dos tazas.


----------



## Snowball (20 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El golpe es tener jueces en función de la representación política.
> 
> El propio Afonso Guerra (que ya es decir) reconoció, con vergüenza, que magistrados del TC le reconocieron que votaron a favor de la ley de violencia de género, sabiendo que era anticonstitucional, simplemente porque así se lo ordenó el PSOE de Zapatero.
> 
> ...



Entonces lo que quiere Antonio con esta reforma es que haya MAYORIA jueces de su cuerda ?

Y esa reforma, seria para los restos o se podria modificar en un futuro?


Tambien decian que la Corte Suprema Yankee podria tener relevancia en el asunto de las elecciones por tener mayoria conservadora y se lavaron las manos... Quiero decir que al final esos mecanismos quizas no dependan tanto de los politicos como nos pensamos


----------



## Snowball (20 Dic 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> 6 votos conservadores frente a 5 progresistas. No hacía falta tanto paripé para esto, ya se sabía el resultado desde el minuto cero. De hecho de eso se trata, Sánchez quiere pasar a 7 progres y 4 conservadores.
> 
> Por cierto, jueces progresistas, *jueces conservadores..,* *¿no sé supone que los jueces son imparciales?*



Eso me pregunto yo... 

En USA se lavaron las manos y dejaron bien tirado a Trump


----------



## Aeneas (20 Dic 2022)

Terrron dijo:


> Lo de la derecha corrupta y el Tribunal Constitucional No es golpismo. Simplemente da la casualidad de que la 1a vez en la historia que un tribunal paraliza el Parlamento prohibiéndole votar ha sido para evitar que se aprobase la renovación de ese mismo tribunal que lleva atrincherado años para mantener la mayoría de derechas aunque su mandato ya caducó. Lo normal en democracia, vaya. Que sois muy exagerados panda de doriteros.
> 
> Como les cuesta a la derecha corrupta cumplir la Constitución y las leyes.



Lo normal en una democracia sería que ni el legislativo ni el ejecutivo nombrasen a los jueces ni meterse en el poder judicial.


----------



## kenny220 (20 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> *De pasar de una mayoría reforzada a una mayoría absoluta para elegir al T. C.*
> 
> 
> De pasar quien?



El parlamento. 
Así un Gobierno con 176 ya podría elegir directamente.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Snowball (20 Dic 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> El parlamento.
> Así un Gobierno con 176 ya podría elegir directamente.



gracias hamijo


----------



## Terrron (20 Dic 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> Lo normal en una democracia sería que ni el legislativo ni el ejecutivo nombrasen a los jueces ni meterse en el poder judicial.



Pero ese no es el tema. Podríamos estar de acuerdo en esto, pero esas no son las reglas. Lo que no se puede es que la derecha se salte las leyes y la Constitución cuando le viene bien.

Te puede gustar o no gustar como se eligen los jueces, pero no puedes saltarte la ley y enrrocarte 4 años en la judicatura delinquiendo como es habitual en la derecha corrupta.


----------



## kenny220 (20 Dic 2022)

Terrron dijo:


> Pero ese no es el tema. Podríamos estar de acuerdo en esto, pero esas no son las reglas. Lo que no se puede es que la derecha se salte las leyes y la Constitución cuando le viene bien.
> 
> Te puede gustar o no gustar como se eligen los jueces, pero no puedes saltarte la ley y enrrocarte 4 años en la judicatura delinquiendo como es habitual en la derecha corrupta.



300 mensajes desde 2009, vete a la m.


----------



## Aeneas (20 Dic 2022)

Terrron dijo:


> Pero ese no es el tema. Podríamos estar de acuerdo en esto, pero esas no son las reglas. Lo que no se puede es que la derecha se salte las leyes y la Constitución cuando le viene bien.
> 
> Te puede gustar o no gustar como se eligen los jueces, pero no puedes saltarte la ley y enrrocarte 4 años en la judicatura delinquiendo como es habitual en la derecha corrupta.



¿Y qué ley se están saltando?


----------



## Terrron (20 Dic 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> 300 mensajes desde 2009, vete a la m.



jajajaja escribiendo esta puta mierda, cualquiera puede escribir 50.000 mensaje. 
Luego la gente se pregunta porque el foro estálleno de mierda.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (20 Dic 2022)

El prostitucional al igual que el supremo masónico son una prolongación de la clase política a su vez lacayos de los que gobiernan el mundo, ya han demostrado 1000 veces que las leyes y la jerarquía normativa se las pasan por el culo si entorpecen a la hoja de ruta de la subversiva agenda globalista.


----------



## Terrron (20 Dic 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> ¿Y qué ley se están saltando?




La Cosntitución obliga la renovación de órganos como el CGPJ o el Tribunal Constitucional. Pero la derecha corrupta prefiere saltarse la Constitución y seguir controlando la judicatura.

Ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer el Gobierno de Sanchez si pierde las elecciones el año que viene: que se quede ocupando el poder hasta que las vuelva a ganar y arreglado.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

Bruselas respalda al Constitucional: "Las reformas de calado requieren que se consulte a todas las partes implicadas"



BigJoe dijo:


> 14:4020/12/2022
> *BRUSELAS RESPALDA AL CONSTITUCIONAL. *La Comisión Europea ha pedido a "todas las autoridades y partes nacionales" que actúen "acorde a las reglas y procedimientos" nacionales en esta situación. Fuentes comunitarias han recordado que los estándares europeos para las reformas judiciales de calado requieren que se consulte previamente a todas las partes implicadas, como a los órganos de jueces, a los fiscales o incluso a la Comisión de Venecia del Consejo de Europa en ciertos casos, antes de presentarse a la tramitación. La Comisión Europea ya ha recriminado a otros países en el pasado que hayan acelerado ciertos procesos de reformas importantes sin consultar a las partes, como ha sucedido ya en Rumanía o Polonia, y apunta al Tribunal Constitucional como el espacio adecuado para dirimir las dudas que pueda causar la tramitación de una reforma como la española.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeneas (20 Dic 2022)

Terrron dijo:


> La Cosntitución obliga la renovación de órganos como el CGPJ o el Tribunal Constitucional. Pero la derecha corrupta prefiere saltarse la Constitución y seguir controlando la judicatura.
> 
> Ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer el Gobierno de Sanchez si pierde las elecciones el año que viene: que se quede ocupando el poder hasta que las vuelva a ganar y arreglado.



Creo que no estás en lo cierto. La constitución no lo establece, si acaso una ley orgánica. Y creo que lo que establece dicha ley es el camino a renovarse, o sea, el como hacerlo. Pero no hay un periodo establecido. Pero vamos, tampoco estoy seguro y si me pones la ley y dice eso, entonces te doy la razón.


----------



## Karlb (20 Dic 2022)

Lágrimas de comunista.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Dic 2022)

Terrron dijo:


> La Cosntitución obliga la renovación de órganos como el CGPJ o el Tribunal Constitucional. Pero la derecha corrupta prefiere saltarse la Constitución y seguir controlando la judicatura.
> 
> Ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer el Gobierno de Sanchez si pierde las elecciones el año que viene: que se quede ocupando el poder hasta que las vuelva a ganar y arreglado.



Vete a chuparsela a tus amos de ferraz.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Lágrimas de comunista.



Puto derzinski mecanizado. A desguaces La Torre con el.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Dic 2022)

Hay que salir a la calle a cazar rojos


----------



## Gotthard (20 Dic 2022)

Terrron dijo:


> Lo de la derecha corrupta y el Tribunal Constitucional No es golpismo. Simplemente da la casualidad de que la 1a vez en la historia que un tribunal paraliza el Parlamento prohibiéndole votar ha sido para evitar que se aprobase la renovación de ese mismo tribunal que lleva atrincherado años para mantener la mayoría de derechas aunque su mandato ya caducó. Lo normal en democracia, vaya. Que sois muy exagerados panda de doriteros.
> 
> Como les cuesta a la derecha corrupta cumplir la Constitución y las leyes.



Anda, tira pa Ferraz, criatura.


----------



## LordEntrophy (20 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Será cretino, el tipo.

"_Tumbar una Ley antes de que se apruebe_". Nada de mencionar el fraude de ley de emplear un procedimiento no adecuado y viciado, improcedente ara modificar una ley de rango superior.

Y, para más cachondeo, aunque no sea lo mismo, lo dice el mismo mes que estamos todos viendo los casos de los violadores excarcelados por haber _aprobado_ una porquería de ley, sin ir más lejos.

Y, de todos modos, esto siguen siendo los lodos de aquellos polvos de ZP al anular legislativamente la figura del recurso previo de inconstitucionalidad, precisamente, que antes esto se hacía.


----------



## Magufillo (20 Dic 2022)

Reformarán estatutos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Dic 2022)

Que placer ver a los putos rojos de mierda llorar


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Snowball (20 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


>



A estos les gusta mas los pleitos, juicios y demas actuaciones que a un tonto una chaqueta larga


----------



## kenny220 (20 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> A estos les gusta mas los pleitos, juicios y demas actuaciones que a un tonto una chaqueta larga



Ya, pero si no es por ellos, los Estados de alarma hubieran pasado por válidos


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> A estos les gusta mas los pleitos, juicios y demas actuaciones que a un tonto una chaqueta larga



¿y? En un estado de derecho esa es la forma de actuar.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


>



brooooooooooooooooooootal


----------



## Franc.Ro (20 Dic 2022)

Terrron dijo:


> La Cosntitución obliga la renovación de órganos como el CGPJ o el Tribunal Constitucional. Pero la derecha corrupta prefiere saltarse la Constitución y seguir controlando la judicatura.




Este es el discurso falaz y de fácil consumo para la opinión pública. Es el mantra con el que han machacado los mass mierda por activa y por pasiva.

Pero solo es eso, una mentira. O más concretamente, una media verdad.

La realidad es otra. 

No se ha renovado el cgpj porque los encargados de hacerlo no han llegado a un acuerdo.

Ambas partes.

Pero claro, para Pedro I: el primero de su nombre, el enterrador, el guapo, señor del Falcón, amigo de etarras y protector de golpistas, si no le das lo que pides es que estás bloqueando la negociación y violando la Constitución.
Porque una negociación para él consiste en eso, él pide y los demás consienten. 

Bueno una negociación con los que puede mangonear como siempre ha hecho. Con los que le tienen que mantener en el poder, aprobándole los presupuestos generales, con esos si sabe conceder de su parte para llevar a buen puerto la negociación. Pero claro a esos les debe su trono. 

Al PP se lo usurpó en su momento. Ese rey ya fue muerto. Esa guerra ganada, así que por lo visto esos le deben rendir pleitesía.

Ahora solo son la oposición, y nada mejor para un desgobernante como él que pasar sus días haciendole la oposición a la oposición desde Moncloa, entre viajes en Falcón y postureo de putilla de Instagram.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (20 Dic 2022)

Recordemos cómo funciona este personaje ....

_La socialista Soraya Rodríguez desmonta las trolas del resistente Sánchez: Sánchez intentó amañar el Comité Federal de 2016: «En mi recuerdo quedará para siempre una urna escondida detrás de una cortina, sin censo, sin interventores, sin control de papeletas». Eva Matarín, la madrileña dimitida de la ejecutiva de Sánchez, lo da a conocer a través de un tuit. Utiliza dos palabras que a la postre fueron claves: fraude y pucherazo. La imagen del pucherazo era una urna camuflada tras un biombo, fuera de foco para que nadie garantizase las mínimas garantías democráticas. Una votación a la fuerza. Un miembro del Comité Federal que abandonó la reunión «asqueado», según sus palabras, lo cataloga de «golpe de mano sin atender las mínimas normas democráticas». Las fotos publicadas son un ejemplo de la sordidez de la artimaña ... Su único objetivo era que el Comité Federal fracasara y Pedro Sánchez siguiera en la Secretaría General. Para ello, era necesario que se impidiera cualquier tipo de votación.._


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (20 Dic 2022)

Franc.Ro dijo:


> Este es el discurso falaz y de fácil consumo para la opinión pública. Es el mantra con el que han machacado los mass mierda por activa y por pasiva.
> 
> Pero solo es eso, una mentira. O más concretamente, una media verdad.
> 
> ...



Antonio Maduro Junqueras 

Aprendió de Trump


----------



## Terrron (20 Dic 2022)

Franc.Ro dijo:


> Este es el discurso falaz y de fácil consumo para la opinión pública. Es el mantra con el que han machacado los mass mierda por activa y por pasiva.
> 
> Pero solo es eso, una mentira. O más concretamente, una media verdad.
> 
> ...




A ver si te pones de acuerdo con tu propio partido corrupto, porque el propio Feijoo dice otra cosa:


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Sánchez está dispuesto a TODO, con tal de no verse atado por el consenso de tres quintas partes de las Cámaras al que le somete la ley para renovar el CGPJ y, con él, el TC. 

Con los votos de golpistas, proetarras y todo tipo de morralla de extrema izquierda no le es suficiente.


----------



## Franc.Ro (20 Dic 2022)

Terrron dijo:


> A ver si te pones de acuerdo con tu propio partido corrupto, porque el propio Feijoo dice otra cosa:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299308



Ese tipo puede decir misa. 

La realidad es es la que es.

Y eso sin entrar a ver las declaraciones completas de la entrevista, entre las que se extrae una parte para hacer el titular. 

Ya sabes, que la realidad no te quite una buena manipulación para nuestros lectores.

Me extrañaría que hubiera dicho de manera textual que el PP bloquea la negociación, pero claro esta gente son todos imbéciles, me espero cualquier cosa.


----------



## Murray's (20 Dic 2022)

Que dirá el cantamañanas de felón en su mensaje navideño?


----------



## Murray's (20 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


>




Cuantas veces se ha querellado Vox?

He perdido la cuenta

Y para qué?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Dic 2022)

Hace falta otro 36


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Pedro sanchez y el PSOE tienen que disolver el parlamento y convocar elecciones generales. 

No hay otra solución democrática.


----------



## kenny220 (20 Dic 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ya, pero si no es por ellos, los Estados de alarma hubieran pasado por válidos



Y tocó devolver las multas, que si no pa la saca.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Cuando toda la oposición, los votantes del PSOE y los barones coinciden en señalar que es el peor gobierno socialista de la historia, por algo será. Esto no es el PSOE, es una ruina.

La imagen que está dando este personaje no se podrá lavar en el partido en 3 legislaturas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Dic 2022)

Los sicarios que privatizaron las eléctricas ahora trabajan para ellas. El ébola en España fue un ensayo para el coronavirus. Golpe de estado a Rajoy


Si la izquierda enloquece hay que contrarrestar con un loco mayor, SALVE FROILÁN I DE TODOS LOS SANTOS.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## zirick (20 Dic 2022)

Sánchez está fuera de control, no admite derrota. Esperamos sorpresas golpistas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Dic 2022)

este tio venderia a su abuela por 2 dias extras en el poder.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Sánchez está fuera de control, no admite derrota. Esperamos sorpresas golpistas.




​


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Si algo "bueno" tiene Pedro Sánchez ("bueno" en el sentido de que contribuye al triunfo del Bien) es su soberbia. Llevado de su soberbia, está cometiendo errores de bulto. Y los va a cometer peores aún.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (20 Dic 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



¿A Sanchez no le amenaza la UE con cortar el grifo de los fondos UE como amenazó a Orban?


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Resumen de lo que ha intentado el Gobierno: 

-Hola, Constitucional, quiero cambiar tres leyes orgánicas con unas enmiendas en esta ley que no tiene nada que ver y así me salto todos los controles democráticos 

-Eso no deberías hacerlo. Espera a ver si todo es correcto 

-¡Fascista!


----------



## ASSONFIRE (20 Dic 2022)

...y se acabó la diversión...llegó el TC y mandó a parar.....


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Dejadme que haga un inciso sobre la recusación del PSOE y Podemos (no admitida) a los dos magistrados conservadores: 

*"Os habéis dejado a los dos progresistas que también tienen el mandato caducado, imbéciles".*


----------



## el ejpertoc (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

En un país serio, esos 5 jueces progres, serían encausados por prevaricación. La CE dice muy claramente que para modificar una Ley Orgánica hace falta mayoría absoluta del Congreso (artículo 81.2). 

Y Sánchez pretendía hacerlo con mayoría simple. Cualquiera que sepa leer comprende que modificar esa ley por mayoría simple incumpliría dicho artículo 81.2 de la Constitución. En otros asuntos mas complejos e interpretables, se puede entender que haya discrepancias entre los jueces, pero es que en la votación de ayer, es tan evidente que lo que pretendía Sánchez es contrario a la CE, que esa votación debería haber sido un 11-0 claro y meridiano. 

Esos 5 jueces han votado por criterios ideológicos, cuando su DEBER es hacerlo por criterios estrictamente jurídicos.


----------



## pamarvilla (20 Dic 2022)

El felón del Falcon...  podría verse pronto en nuevos apuros judiciales.

Para este chulángano será dificil reprimirse dado que entiende que la soberanía popular = la voluntad de sus santos cojones.


----------



## teperico (20 Dic 2022)

Y en cristiano?


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (20 Dic 2022)

Terrron dijo:


> Lo de la derecha corrupta y el Tribunal Constitucional No es golpismo. Simplemente da la casualidad de que la 1a vez en la historia que un tribunal paraliza el Parlamento prohibiéndole votar ha sido para evitar que se aprobase la renovación de ese mismo tribunal que lleva atrincherado años para mantener la mayoría de derechas aunque su mandato ya caducó. Lo normal en democracia, vaya. Que sois muy exagerados panda de doriteros.
> 
> Como les cuesta a la derecha corrupta cumplir la Constitución y las leyes.



Porque no ha habido en este pais un gobierno tan inutil y analfabeto como para saltarse el procedimiento de modificacion de una ley organica. Por eso no hay precedentes.


----------



## DonManuel (20 Dic 2022)

No os enteráis de nada: Sánchez está jugando con todos. A Sánchez solo le importa perpetuarse en el poder. Se la suda todo lo demás. Ahora acata lo que diga el Constitucional (faltaría más) y tiene a los separatas, etarras y podemitas contentos, a sus votantes también y pinta a la oposición de antidemocrática. Y ganará las próximas elecciones. Y si no las gana, le darán el poder separatas, etarras y podemitas.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> No te van a dar ese gusto.


----------



## Magufillo (20 Dic 2022)

Estáis cayendo en la trampa de lo que se está cociendo. Están calentando los ánimos y van a ir todos los tontos de ambos partidos (Voxeros y Podemitas)en masa, a hacer otra como la del Capitolio de los trumpistas.
Parecéis nuevos de como se ríe el poder del pueblo.

Lo que va a suceder en España está ya decidido.

El PP , el PSOE (SIN SÁNCHEZ)y el felpudo van a buscar un mal menor a través de la mierda de constitución que será federar el país (ya es un estado de federal de facto)una vez que los hooligans la lien parda en las calles o el Congreso.

Se trata de que la Union Europea tenga más competencias sobre los países. ¡Booorregooooos!


----------



## Magufillo (20 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Hace falta otro 36



El poder está buscando una cosa similar.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Dic 2022)

pamarvilla dijo:


> El felón del Falcon...  podría verse pronto en nuevos apuros judiciales.
> 
> Para este chulángano será dificil reprimirse dado que entiende que la soberanía popular = la voluntad de sus santos cojones.



pagaria por ello


----------



## Sputnik (20 Dic 2022)

Terrron dijo:


> Lo de la derecha corrupta y el Tribunal Constitucional No es golpismo. Simplemente da la casualidad de que la 1a vez en la historia que un tribunal paraliza el Parlamento prohibiéndole votar ha sido para evitar que se aprobase la renovación de ese mismo tribunal que lleva atrincherado años para mantener la mayoría de derechas aunque su mandato ya caducó. Lo normal en democracia, vaya. Que sois muy exagerados panda de doriteros.
> 
> Como les cuesta a la derecha corrupta cumplir la Constitución y las leyes.




Vaya hombre otro canalla con piel de cordero y discursito balador...

Mira escoria, ya a tus abuelos o bisabuelos les dieron la del pulpo despues de intentar derrocar la republica en el 34. Despues ya hasta los cojones de tanto comunismo mafioso iberico con intenciones de convertirnos en satelite de Moscu (el propio Estalin le pidio moderacion al asesino Largo Caballero) los militares os cortaron la coleta y os largaron del pais como perros apestados







Ahora volveis pero de manera mas "pacifica", con la misma bilis y mala fe, mintiendo, ocultando vuestras aviesas intenciones y descalificando a todo el que discrepa de vuestro trasnochado y lugubre discurso.

Y encima os orquesta y dirige la oligarquia mundial mas rancia y amoral, sois el meme del tonto del pueblo.

A ver si con suerte os pasais mas de frenada...


----------



## DCLXVI (20 Dic 2022)

Sputnik dijo:


> Vaya hombre otro canalla con piel de cordero y discursito balador...
> 
> Mira escoria, ya a tus abuelos o bisabuelos les dieron la del pulpo despues de intentar derrocar la republica en el 34. Despues ya hasta los cojones de tanto comunismo mafioso iberico con intenciones de convertirnos en satelite de Moscu (el propio Estalin le pidio moderacion al asesino Largo Caballero) los militares os cortaron la coleta y os largaron del pais como perros apestados
> 
> ...





*LARGO CABALLERO, 21- 2-1936

"Habrá soviet en España en cuanto caiga Azaña"*

La entrevista perdida de Largo Caballero: "Habrá soviet en España en cuanto caiga Azaña"


----------



## Antiglobalismo (20 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> *LARGO CABALLERO, 21- 2-1936
> 
> "Habrá soviet en España en cuanto caiga Azaña"*
> 
> La entrevista perdida de Largo Caballero: "Habrá soviet en España en cuanto caiga Azaña"



Menudo puto criminal Largo Caballero. Tenía que haber sido ajusticiado.


----------



## Terrron (20 Dic 2022)

Sputnik dijo:


> Vaya hombre otro canalla con piel de cordero y discursito balador...
> 
> Mira escoria, ya a tus abuelos o bisabuelos les dieron la del pulpo despues de intentar derrocar la republica en el 34. Despues ya hasta los cojones de tanto comunismo mafioso iberico con intenciones de convertirnos en satelite de Moscu (el propio Estalin le pidio moderacion al asesino Largo Caballero) los militares os cortaron la coleta y os largaron del pais como perros apestados
> 
> ...



Genial contestación que es una mezcla de insultos, ignorancia y faltas de educación jajajaja 

Es maravilloso comprobar como algunos muestran sus carencias.


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Dic 2022)

En las tv hablando de falta de respeto a la voluntad popular o no se qué...

Todo lo hacen en nombre de la "democracia"


----------



## Sputnik (20 Dic 2022)

Terrron dijo:


> Genial contestación que es una mezcla de insultos, ignorancia y faltas de educación jajajaja
> 
> Es maravilloso comprobar como algunos muestran sus carencias.




Tu si que eres ignorante, mentiroso y sectario, no des lecciones de educacion a nadie destripaterrones adoctrinado, que se te nota el pelo de la dehesa a la legua y el resentimiento a flor de piel

Al menos desmiente la verdad que te escupo a la cara con argumentos, payaso.


----------



## SrPurpuron (20 Dic 2022)

Paralizan una reforma legal, todo bien.


----------



## SanRu (20 Dic 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> No os enteráis de nada: Sánchez está jugando con todos. A Sánchez solo le importa perpetuarse en el poder. Se la suda todo lo demás. Ahora acata lo que diga el Constitucional (faltaría más) y tiene a los separatas, etarras y podemitas contentos, a sus votantes también y pinta a la oposición de antidemocrática. Y ganará las próximas elecciones. Y si no las gana, le darán el poder separatas, etarras y podemitas.



Ojalá siga gobernando tras las siguientes elecciones, por el bien de mis hijos y nietos.

Sin la victoria del frente popular en el 36 no hubiera habido golpe militar ni 80 años de paz, tranquilidad y prosperidad.


----------



## smxabi (20 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El golpe es tener jueces en función de la representación política.
> 
> El propio Afonso Guerra (que ya es decir) reconoció, con vergüenza, que magistrados del TC le reconocieron que votaron a favor de la ley de violencia de género, sabiendo que era anticonstitucional, simplemente porque así se lo ordenó el PSOE de Zapatero.
> 
> ...



Puntualicemos.
Textualmente Guerra dijo que "había mucha presión en la calle". No habló de la presión del partido. Que sea verdad o no eso no lo puedo asegurar. Se puede encontrar en internet en muchos sitios.
El TC no nos salvó de nada en la pandemia. Lo declararon anticonstitucional después que nos habíamos tragado el confinamiento nulo. Creo que fue después del verano. El confinamiento duró del 14 de Marzo al mediados de Mayo.


----------



## DCLXVI (20 Dic 2022)

smxabi dijo:


> El TC no nos salvó de nada en la pandemia. Lo declararon anticonstitucional después que nos habíamos tragado el confinamiento nulo. Creo que fue después del verano. El confinamiento duró del 14 de Marzo al mediados de Mayo.



Es que para defender los derechos de los ciudadanos de a pie nunca se han dado tanta prisa como para esto.

También fue escandalosa la actuación del TC en el tema RUMASA.

En lo de la ley t3rrorista VIOGEN ya ni te cuento.

Y por su sentencia sobre el aborto, 11 ó 12 años de espera...


----------



## smxabi (20 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> El parlamento lo eligen los ciudadanos, aunque sea con el sistema de listas de partido, pero los parlamentarios se deben al voto de los ciudadanos. Con los jueces del TC, no es así. No tienen ningún derecho a interrumpir el proceso parlamentario, y el ejecutivo y el parlamento harán bien en no hacerles ningún caso.
> 
> Digo esto desde mi total antipatía hacia el gobierno actual, y especialmente hacia Sánchez, pero esto de los jueces es inaceptable. Espero que se les ignore, y a ver qué hacen entonces...



... los parlamentarios se deben al voto de los ciudadanos .. ESO SERA EN AUSTRALIA O EN THAILANDIA. Aquí ni por el forro.
... con los jueces del TC no es así. 
Los 12 jueces del TC son elegidos 4 por el Senado, 4 por el Congreso, 2 por el Gobierno y dos no se por quien. El Senado y el Congreso nos representa según tu exposición.


----------



## Strokeholm (20 Dic 2022)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Paralizan una reforma legal, todo bien.



Desarrolla eso que has omitido algun dato.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (20 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> En las tv hablando de falta de respeto a la voluntad popular o no se qué...
> 
> Todo lo hacen en nombre de la "democracia"



Ellos son la democracia.

Ellos son la ley.

Ellos son la razón.

Ellos son todo.

Y te dicen que Franco era un dictador, lo dijo el saco de mierda hace dos semanas en el Congreso cuidao.


----------



## 917 (20 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Soy un demócrata y quiero elecciones pero cuando toca.


----------



## Terrron (21 Dic 2022)

Sputnik dijo:


> Tu si que eres ignorante, mentiroso y sectario, no des lecciones de educacion a nadie destripaterrones adoctrinado, que se te nota el pelo de la dehesa a la legua y el resentimiento a flor de piel
> 
> Al menos desmiente la verdad que te escupo a la cara con argumentos, payaso.




Podrías empezar por ARGUMENTAR algo, en vez de insultar y mostrar tus carencias y tu falta de educación, ¿no? jajajaj


----------



## Magufillo (21 Dic 2022)

Esperemos que los gilipollas seguidores de VOX, esta vez se queden en casa y no le sigan el juego a la élite ;pero me veo al murciano encabronao y al infovloger movilizando gente para liarla parda en las calles .

Cuando el coronatimo ,todos quietos "paraos" y con cacerolas mientras nos arruinaban, luego a vacunarse y ahora a rebelarse contra el tirano viruelo porque toca. 
A veces me pregunto si Sanchez solo está representando el papel de malo.


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## kabeljau (21 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Este sápatra está desatado y no va a cesar en su asalto al Poder Judicial cueste lo que cueste



Hace poco se reunieron los antiguos "Patanegra"; es decir, 3 generales de la GC, 2 del Ejército, y 1 civil. Punto, no se sabe nada más.


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Dic 2022)

sanchinflas se enrabieta


----------



## Octubrista (21 Dic 2022)

smxabi dijo:


> Puntualicemos.
> Textualmente Guerra dijo que "había mucha presión en la calle". No habló de la presión del partido. Que sea verdad o no eso no lo puedo asegurar. Se puede encontrar en internet en muchos sitios.
> El TC no nos salvó de nada en la pandemia. Lo declararon anticonstitucional después que nos habíamos tragado el confinamiento nulo. Creo que fue después del verano. El confinamiento duró del 14 de Marzo al mediados de Mayo.



Lo de "había mucha presión en la calle" no es excusa para que un TC se pliegue y apruebe una Ley anticonstitucional como la de violencia de género.

El término "presión en la calle" es en realidad el machaque constante de los mass media al servicio del poder político, tal y como hemos visto estos días; que con presión sin precedentes y linchamiento mediático; el TC decidió contra el Gobierno y las Cortes.
Si no hay orden desde la cúspide del poder, no hay presión en la calle, de hecho, ni existe esa noticia.

Y sobre que el TC tumbó el Estado de Alarma podemos alegar, ciertamente, que fue tarde, muchos meses después; pero al menos repercutió su sentencia en todas las consecuencias represivas de esa Ley como las multas.

Y por si fuera poco, acabó con las ganas de muchos de imponer vacunaciones obligatorias y otras medidas represivas contra quienes querían mantener su dignidad.

De haberse plegado el TC a conceder constitucionalidad a lo que emanaba de Moncloa, (aunque no lo sabremos) podemos dar por seguro que hubieran impuesto leyes de vacunación obligatorias.

Tener un TC que no obedezca al dictado literal de un partido en el poder es un pequeño resquicio para mantener algo de derechos y libertades.

Eso de que un miembro del TC, *Conde-Pumpido* (futuro presidente del TC, y antes Fiscal General del Estado con ZP) realice reuniones en la sede del PSOE y en La Moncloa para organizar la estrategia a seguir en esta operación, es un escándalo; y vamos de cabeza a una mayoría en el TC que se limitará a poner una firma a lo que se le ordene, sin atender a derechos, ni libertades.


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

En el Tribunal Constitucional hay 4 magistrados con mandato caducado: 2 del bloque conservador y 2 del bloque progresista. Curiosamente la izquierda y sus satélites sólo ponen el foco en los dos magistrados del bloque conservador. 

Otra trampa de la izquierda mediática y tuitera.


----------



## kenny220 (21 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En el Tribunal Constitucional hay 4 magistrados con mandato caducado: 2 del bloque conservador y 2 del bloque progresista. Curiosamente la izquierda y sus satélites sólo ponen el foco en los dos magistrados del bloque conservador.
> 
> Otra trampa de la izquierda mediática y tuitera.



Caducado no, prorrogado hasta se nombre su sustituto. 

Lo mismo que un Gobierno en funciones lo es hasta el traspaso de carteras.


----------



## ASSONFIRE (21 Dic 2022)

De todas formas...yo es que alucino con la mierda de democracia corrupta y bananera que tenemos ...
Y oímos hablar ," con normalidad" de tribunales y jueces " con camiseta"...


" El bloque progresista" dice que ...

" El bloque conservador" vota que ...

Trinke total , prevaricación, y a sus órdenes ...sres. políticos...

Auténticos jueces de " cuota" !!!!


----------



## Gliese (21 Dic 2022)

Nueva arremetida:

*El Senado intenta 'in extremis' votar las enmiendas tumbadas y fuerza un nuevo pleno urgente del TC*

* Según ha informado el TC en un comunicado, el Senado ha presentado un escrito de impugnación en el último momento para intentar que esas enmiendas sean debatidas en Pleno, pese a la sentencia dictada por este tribunal. La Cámara Alta se ha personado en el proceso y solicita "que se resuelva dicha impugnación antes del día 22 de diciembre, por ser esta la fecha prevista para el debate y votación por el Pleno del Senado de la proposición de ley". *


----------



## Roedr (21 Dic 2022)

Gliese dijo:


> Nueva arremetida:
> 
> *El Senado intenta 'in extremis' votar las enmiendas tumbadas y fuerza un nuevo pleno urgente del TC*
> 
> * Según ha informado el TC en un comunicado, el Senado ha presentado un escrito de impugnación en el último momento para intentar que esas enmiendas sean debatidas en Pleno, pese a la sentencia dictada por este tribunal. La Cámara Alta se ha personado en el proceso y solicita "que se resuelva dicha impugnación antes del día 22 de diciembre, por ser esta la fecha prevista para el debate y votación por el Pleno del Senado de la proposición de ley". *



Y más que están tramando. Yo no tengo duda de que el golpe de estado de la PSOE triunfará. Tenemos Sepulturero caracráter para rato.


----------



## sirpask (21 Dic 2022)

Si el procedimiento para dar el golpe de Estado era el inadecuado ayer, hoy tambien deberia ser el inadecuado.

A ver que dicen los apesebrados estos de TC.


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

Bruselas se manifiesta: respalda al Constitucional y recalca que "las reformas de calado requieren consultas previas", no maniobras express. El gobierno socialista se ha convertido en un jugador despótico y dañino para la democracia. 

Hay que echarlos. Nos va el país en ello.


----------



## Gliese (21 Dic 2022)

La Fiscalía se inmiscuye en el pleno del TC y pide que se aparte a González-Trevijano y Antonio Narváez


Insólito movimiento de la Fiscalía después de la petición del Senado que ha forzado un nuevo pleno del Tribunal Constitucional.




www.libertaddigital.com





Que espanto, es el mismo camino que siguieron en latinoamérica: primero destrozaron la educación y la sanidad, luego fueron a por la justicia y compraron votos con paguitas por no trabajar. Después de eso, olvídate, ya no se van mas.


----------



## th3burbu (21 Dic 2022)

Gliese dijo:


> La Fiscalía se inmiscuye en el pleno del TC y pide que se aparte a González-Trevijano y Antonio Narváez
> 
> 
> Insólito movimiento de la Fiscalía después de la petición del Senado que ha forzado un nuevo pleno del Tribunal Constitucional.
> ...



La fiscalía es un ministerio del Gobierno, no inflye mucho su decisión.


----------



## Gliese (21 Dic 2022)

th3burbu dijo:


> La fiscalía es un ministerio del Gobierno, no inflye mucho su decisión.



No es porque influya, es que no dan respiro, van a por todas.


----------



## th3burbu (21 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, el PP va a preferir darle a ERC y a Bildu vocales en el Consejo General del Poder Judicial antes que darle a PSOE el poder en este organo.

Aunque parece que el PSOE queria darle esos vocales a los anti-españa


----------



## th3burbu (21 Dic 2022)

Gliese dijo:


> No es porque influya, es que no dan respiro, van a por todas.



Se les acaba el tiempo, pero no sabemos para qué.

Debe ser que o el jueves pueden disolver el Consticional o no pueden declarar la independencia de Cataluña.

Está todo muy ajustado en fechas.


----------



## Gliese (21 Dic 2022)

No creo que sea sólo lo de Catalunia, algo traman y no es bueno para nosotros, reunión de pastores....

Edito para agregar que también me llama la atención la tibieza (por ser suave) de Feijoo, es increíble que siga tendiendo la mano ante semejante desaguisado.


----------



## Decipher (21 Dic 2022)

> antes de adoptar cualquier decisión, se debe examinar la composición del tribunal para cumplir con la exigencia de *apariencia *de imparcialidad de sus miembros


----------



## Decipher (21 Dic 2022)

Hasta los jueces son unos sectarios. Que tranquilidad da todo esto.


----------



## th3burbu (21 Dic 2022)

Gliese dijo:


> No creo que sea sólo lo de Catalunia, algo traman y no es bueno para nosotros, reunión de pastores....
> 
> Edito para agregar que también me llama la atención la tibieza (por ser suave) de Feijoo, es increíble que siga tendiendo la mano ante semejante desaguisado.



Cargarse al Rey.

Todos los partidos politicos en el fondo se quieren cargar al jefe del Estado para ponerse ellos.


----------



## Crancovia (21 Dic 2022)

Terrron dijo:


> Lo de la derecha corrupta y el Tribunal Constitucional No es golpismo. Simplemente da la casualidad de que la 1a vez en la historia que un tribunal paraliza el Parlamento prohibiéndole votar ha sido para evitar que se aprobase la renovación de ese mismo tribunal que lleva atrincherado años para mantener la mayoría de derechas aunque su mandato ya caducó. Lo normal en democracia, vaya. Que sois muy exagerados panda de doriteros.
> 
> Como les cuesta a la derecha corrupta cumplir la Constitución y las leyes.



Mientes. 
*El PSOE ganó en 2011 un recurso en el Constitucional idéntico al planteado ahora por el PP. 









El PSOE ganó en 2011 un recurso en el Constitucional idéntico al planteado ahora por el PP


El PSOE ganó en 2011 un recurso de amparo en el Constituciona contra el PP por los mismos motivos por los que recurren las enmiendas.




www.google.com






Y el mandato no está caducado, está PRORROGADO. 

De 2007 a 2010 hubo tres vacantes del tribunal constitucional en estado de prórroga, TRES PUTOS AÑOS, y eso no fue óbice para que se dictara incluso la sentencia sobre el estatuto de Cataluña aquí lo explica el vicepresidente del tribunal constitucional. 









¿Quiere SÁNCHEZ sustituir al REY tras su ASALTO al CONSTITUCIONAL? - Estado de Alarma - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Estado de Alarma gratis. No olviden registrarse en nuestra nueva televisión sin censura, en EDATV.COM Nuestro diario digital https://www.edatv.news/ Desca... Programa: Estado de Alarma. Canal: Estado de Alarma. Tiempo: 01:34:43 Subido 20/12 a las 09:00:00...




www.ivoox.com




*
Sois una banda de trileros, que tenéis muy poca vergüenza.


----------



## Tiresias (21 Dic 2022)

Gliese dijo:


> La Fiscalía se inmiscuye en el pleno del TC y pide que se aparte a González-Trevijano y Antonio Narváez
> 
> 
> Insólito movimiento de la Fiscalía después de la petición del Senado que ha forzado un nuevo pleno del Tribunal Constitucional.
> ...



Los socialistas están en el penúltimo nivel del juego España, en cuanto se carguen a los jueces del TC, ganan la partida.

Y la llevan jugando desde 1982.


----------



## Crancovia (21 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Bueno es como si hablamos de jamon iberico bellota y te digo que soy de jabugo. Algo sabre sobre como se atropella la soberania popular.
> 
> Me estoy reivindicando!



La soberanía reside en EL PUEBLO ESPAÑOL, no en dos millones de separatistas que son los que precisamente quieren atropellar esa soberanía, así que no, no sabes mucho por lo que se ve.


----------



## th3burbu (21 Dic 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Los socialistas están en el penúltimo nivel del juego España, en cuanto se carguen a los jueces del TC, ganan la partida.
> 
> Y la llevan jugando desde 1982.



Se quieren cargar España, con financiación extranjera. Parece que nos quieren balcanizar para dejar ser el cuarto pais de Europa, y un problema.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Dic 2022)

Los magistrados del tribunal constitucional deberian ser con caracter vitalicio, como la jefatura del estado, y vivir todos juntos en el palacio de la Zarzuela con un haren de putas y alcohol en abundancia para que no se diga que en este pais no hay democracia.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (21 Dic 2022)

Vemos:
Un *golpe de Estado* (calco del francés _coup d'État_) es la toma del poder político de un modo repentino por parte de un grupo de poder de forma ilegal, violenta o a la fuerza, generalmente se realiza por militares o con apoyo de grupos armados<

Todo esto no se ha producido, ergo, titulo de jilo tendencioso.


----------



## Crancovia (21 Dic 2022)

Terrron dijo:


> La Cosntitución obliga la renovación de órganos como el CGPJ o el Tribunal Constitucional. Pero la derecha corrupta prefiere saltarse la Constitución y seguir controlando la judicatura.
> 
> Ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer el Gobierno de Sanchez si pierde las elecciones el año que viene: que se quede ocupando el poder hasta que las vuelva a ganar y arreglado.



No sigas mintiendo y haciendo el ridículo










El PSOE ganó en 2011 un recurso en el Constitucional idéntico al planteado ahora por el PP


El PSOE ganó en 2011 un recurso de amparo en el Constituciona contra el PP por los mismos motivos por los que recurren las enmiendas.




www.google.com







Crancovia dijo:


> De 2007 a 2010 hubo tres vacantes del tribunal constitucional en estado de prórroga, TRES PUTOS AÑOS, y eso no fue óbice para que se dictara incluso la sentencia sobre el estatuto de Cataluña aquí lo explica el vicepresidente del tribunal constitucional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I. de A. (21 Dic 2022)

Gliese dijo:


> La Fiscalía se inmiscuye en el pleno del TC y pide que se aparte a González-Trevijano y Antonio Narváez
> 
> 
> Insólito movimiento de la Fiscalía después de la petición del Senado que ha forzado un nuevo pleno del Tribunal Constitucional.
> ...



Son cuatro los miembros del TC a renovar; pero Podemos y PSOE, apoyados por Pedro Crespo, el dependiente de la Fiscalía, sólo recusaron a dos.


----------



## Roedr (21 Dic 2022)

Gliese dijo:


> No creo que sea sólo lo de Catalunia, algo traman y no es bueno para nosotros, reunión de pastores....
> 
> Edito para agregar que también me llama la atención la *tibieza (por ser suave) de Feijoo*, es increíble que siga tendiendo la mano ante semejante desaguisado.



Feijoo simpatiza con los nacionalistas y con el PSOE. Feijoo es el Pujol gallego. Además, Feijoo ha repetido varias veces que hay que ocupar el espacio del PSOE. Feijoo lo que quiere es gobernar aliándose con el PSOE. Lo último que quiere Feijoo es tener que gobernar con VOX. 

No es tibieza, estos políticos que llegan tan alto jamás son blandos, es engañar a los votantes porque él quiere otra cosa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Feijoo simpatiza con los nacionalistas y con el PSOE. Feijoo es el Pujol gallego. Además, Feijoo ha repetido varias veces que hay que ocupar el espacio del PSOE. Feijoo lo que quiere es gobernar aliándose con el PSOE. Lo último que quiere Feijoo es tener que gobernar con VOX.
> 
> No es tibieza, estos políticos que llegan tan alto jamás son blandos, es engañar a los votantes porque él quiere otra cosa.



quiero suponer que todas las líneas rojas que está traspasando Sánchez lo hace porque está presionado por alguna corruptela que lo puede llevar a la cárcel en donde acabará de todas formas. 

Como pasó con los políticos catalanes traidores y secesionistas, les avisaron y les dejaron hacer. No se puede condenar a nadie si no ha cometido un delito. No solo volverán a la cárcel como no puede ser de otra forma, sino que arrastrarán con ellos a parte del gobierno sanchista. 

Si no fuese así, este país sería el mayor ejemplo de corrupción institucional del planeta . Hasta en Perú tienen los huevos de encarcelar a políticos traidores y criminales.


----------



## Sputnik (22 Dic 2022)

Terrron dijo:


> Podrías empezar por ARGUMENTAR algo, en vez de insultar y mostrar tus carencias y tu falta de educación, ¿no? jajajaj



Que no te estoy insultando mostrenco, que alguien con tu ideologia es asi, tal y como te describo, un descerebrado lleno de rencor y mala bilis, dispuesto a llevarse por delante decadas de convivencia pacifica, por unas ideas rancias e impropias de gente avispada, imbuidas por otros, mucho mas listos que tu, que ni te conocen ni te respetan subnormal, que estas jugando con fuego, tonto el haba.

Y argumentos ya te los he dado, historicos, acerca de lo siniestro de tus ancestros ideologicos y aquella maldita republica que afortunadamente fue cercenada en su criminal deambular.
Si quieres pasamos a los muertos contabilizados, a grosso modo, del fabuloso comunismo, esa "democratica" ideologia con la que tantos comulgais hoy dia, presumo que sabiendo lo que haceis, ya que os considerais tan inteligentes.
Ideologia condenada por la UE a la vez que el nazismo.

Pero oye campeon, tu sigue en tus trece de superioridad moral e intelectual, que la mona por mucho que la vistamos de seda mona se queda.

Que la vida te de un palo bien dado es lo que te mereces y no tanta atencion. Te meto en el ignore que ademas eres un pesadito de los cojones, citando para no decir nada mas que mongoleces como un disco rayado.


----------



## th3burbu (22 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> quiero suponer que todas las líneas rojas que está traspasando Sánchez lo hace porque está presionado por alguna corruptela que lo puede llevar a la cárcel en donde acabará de todas formas.
> 
> Como pasó con los políticos catalanes traidores y secesionistas, les avisaron y les dejaron hacer. No se puede condenar a nadie si no ha cometido un delito. No solo volverán a la cárcel como no puede ser de otra forma, sino que arrastrarán con ellos a parte del gobierno sanchista.
> 
> Si no fuese así, este país sería el mayor ejemplo de corrupción institucional del planeta . Hasta en Perú tienen los huevos de encarcelar a políticos traidores y criminales.



O tiene la misión desde Bruselas de Balcanizar España.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Dic 2022)

th3burbu dijo:


> O tiene la misión desde Bruselas de Balcanizar España.



Si claro ! sin duda España está siendo atacada desde hace décadas. 

Ya hace mucho que nuestros gobernantes son sicarios de los enemigos. 

Los JEFAZOS , le dijeron a Rajoy que debía ceder el gobierno a Sánchez pues era él quien tenía que gestionar la trama del coronavirus. 

Hicieron un ensayo con el ébola a finales de 2014 con el gobierno del PP pero prefirieron tener a alguien con experiencia, de hecho trabajó en la desmembración y saqueo de Yugoslavia. 













El saqueo y destrucción del sector eléctrico por los expolíticos que ahora son premiados por su traición a España.


Cuánto ha subido el precio de la luz desde la privatización Si de cara a la ciudadanía el principal objetivo de la privatización del mercado eléctrico era la reducción de los precios, el objetivo no solo no se ha conseguido sino que entre el año 2000 y el 2022, el coste del megavatio hora, se...




www.burbuja.info







https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/ya-no-hay-misioneros-con-ebola-fue-exactamente-el-mismo-guion-en-estados-unidos-el-primer-intento-de-pandemia-que-luego-cambiaron-por-la-gripe.1874783/


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Sputnik (22 Dic 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​




Te lees algunas respuestas y es vomitivo el nivel de fanatismo de la rojada española. Populismo y fanatismo, viene a ser lo mismo, es lo que domina las pobres neuronas de estos machangos sin oficio ni beneficio.


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Manoliko (23 Dic 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Es increíble la actitud y el lenguaje no verbal de Sanchez. De burla y desafío, de decirle a la muchacha con su gesto “tú no eres nadie, lo que me dices me resbala”. Quien no vea que es un psicopata narcisista que piensa que el resto de personas son objetos de los que servirse y cuyos sentimientos y su sufrimiento no importan es que es igual de psicopata.


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Marvelita (23 Dic 2022)

A mi me gustaria saber que coño o hace el rey...

si solo sirve para dar paseitos y discursos de mierda... lo mejor es eliminar esa institucion.


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Al Towers (25 Dic 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Mañana Sánchez se verá obligado a dar un golpe de estado duro.
> 
> Ya se han quitado la careta y no pueden recular.
> 
> ...



Tú mismo afirmas que la UE es una institución masona y al mismo tiempo confías en que detendrá al pseudomasón de Sánchez??


----------



## Al Towers (25 Dic 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> A mi me gustaria saber que coño o hace el rey...
> 
> si solo sirve para dar paseitos y discursos de mierda... lo mejor es eliminar esa institucion.



Hace mucho pero no lo que te gustaría que hiciese ...
Básicamente es uan pieza tan fundamental para el NOM como los coletas y cía, en este caso para atraer y apaciguar a la parte de la población que se considera de derechas o medio patriota y que aborrece al preidente y demás supuestos izquierdistas ... Para que nada cambie al final


----------



## Akira. (25 Dic 2022)

Menudo paripé montan para que creáis que existe justicia en este país. El golpe de Estado ya se dio hace tiempo.


----------



## el ganador (25 Dic 2022)

*




*


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (25 Dic 2022)

Al Towers dijo:


> Tú mismo afirmas que la UE es una institución masona y al mismo tiempo confías en que detendrá al pseudomasón de Sánchez??



No es un tema de masonería sino de imagen. La UE le apoyará mientras pueda disimular y vender las cosas a la borregada. Cosas chuscas,toscas y chavistas son muy difíciles de vender y por tanto no te apoyarán. Cuestión de formas.


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Dic 2022)

​


----------

